# JOES BURGERS, SUNDAY NIGHT NOV 9 th



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

ALRIGHT GUYS ITS ON, IRVING CUSTOMZ AND THE MAJESTICS ARE GONNA HOP SUNDAY NIGHT AT JOES BURGERS, SUNDAY NOVEMBER 16TH @ 8 PM. SO IF U HAD NOTHING TO DO, NOW YOU DO. SO COMEOUT AND HAVE A GOOD TIME BRING UR RIDE AND SWANG WHAT U BRANG.


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 7 2008, 08:44 AM~12089000
> *ALRIGHT GUYS ITS ON, IRVING CUSTOMZ AND THE MAJESTICS ARE GONNA HOP SUNDAY NIGHT AT JOES BURGERS, SUNDAY NOVEMBER 16TH @ 8 PM. SO IF U HAD NOTHING TO DO, NOW YOU DO. SO COMEOUT AND HAVE A GOOD TIME BRING UR RIDE AND SWANG WHAT U BRANG.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 10/4 driver s we re all ready load em up and lets go ................... oh oh fuck that we all have street cars then roll call be ready at shop cuz were driving our shit there reapping I 35 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :nono: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Nov 7 2008, 08:51 AM~12089062
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: 10/4 driver s we re all ready load em up and lets go ................... oh  oh fuck that we all have street cars then roll call be ready at shop cuz were driving our shit there reapping I 35  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :nono:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

HELL YEAH IRVING MODDAFUCKING CUSTOMZ WILL BE THERE READY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: REPRESENTING THE BIG CRUCKED I C :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

:0 :cheesy: :biggrin: bout *mofo* time we get some street action goin on




*x99999999999999999*


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

U GOIN, BLUETHUNDER


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

:0 Oh Hell........ yea ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

LETS GET THIS SHIT CRUNK


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 7 2008, 11:25 AM~12089363
> *LETS GET THIS SHIT CRUNK
> *


 hno:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 7 2008, 09:32 AM~12089416
> *hno:
> *




WUT U SCARED OF, U BRINGING THE 61 OR WHAT.


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN FINALLY WE GONNA BE BACK IN ACTION AGAIN THE WAY D TOWN SUPPOSED TO REP LETS GO HAVE SOME FUN SHIT I BEEN WAITING FOR THIS CANT WAIT TO GO IN WATCH


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

alreadyyyyyy venom65


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Nov 7 2008, 09:49 AM~12089565
> *MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN FINALLY WE GONNA BE BACK IN ACTION AGAIN THE WAY D TOWN SUPPOSED TO REP LETS GO HAVE SOME FUN SHIT I BEEN WAITING FOR THIS CANT WAIT TO GO IN WATCH
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

HEY IT'S THIS WEEKEND


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I just want to put this out there, cause you guys all know how I feel about shit..
Let's keep the shit talking to hopping and not attacking anyone personally, or club names or shops... Let's have some fun and good competive shit talking...
Leave your attitudes at home since I'm sure we'll have a lot of kids out there...

So swing what you bring and as my ol'homie Mark used to say; 'hop your shit'... :0


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*IT'S THIS SUNDAY THE 9TH*


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 7 2008, 12:24 PM~12089884
> *IT'S THIS SUNDAY THE 9TH
> *



:0 DO THE DAMM THING ! ! ! ! ! 

AND TO THINK I WAS GOING TO GO TO POWER RANGERS ON ICE !


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 7 2008, 12:15 PM~12089805
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 *Dallas Lowriders going to hop too ! *


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

So its this Sunday Nov9 ? not the 16th?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Nov 7 2008, 11:41 AM~12089994
> *So its this Sunday Nov9  ?    not the 16th?
> *


AFTER THE SHOW IN FORNEY


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 7 2008, 10:43 AM~12090029
> *AFTER THE SHOW IN FORNEY
> *


 Orale!


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

sounds good


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

*I CAN'T WAIT*</span>


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 7 2008, 11:37 AM~12089477
> *WUT U SCARED OF, U BRINGING THE 61 OR WHAT.
> *


I'll Be Out There Soon


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 7 2008, 12:36 PM~12089952
> *:0  POWER RANGERS ON ICE !
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

I am totally confused now, which date is it? please clear the air. Final date please. Is it going to be the 9th or the 16th? Topic says one thing the replies say another. As far as I know this weekend is going to be sunny and pretty, no guarantee about next weekend, thanks.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Nov 7 2008, 12:52 PM~12090661
> *I am totally confused now, which date is it? please clear the air. Final date please. Is it going to be the 9th or the 16th? Topic says one thing the replies say another. As far as I know this weekend is going to be sunny and pretty, no guarantee about next weekend, thanks.
> *


9TH THE TOPIC TITLE HAS BEEN CHANGED


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 7 2008, 01:47 PM~12090608
> *:0
> 
> :uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin: 



by the way that was a joke !


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Nov 7 2008, 12:40 PM~12090554
> *I CAN'T WAIT</span>
> *


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

DOUBLE CHEESE PLEASE!!!! AND A DIET PEPSI


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

*SUNDAY NOVEMBER 16, 2008 @ 8 P.M.*


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

SO SANCHEZ ITS GOING DOWN THIS WEEKEND AFTER THE FORNEY SHOW RIGHT THE 9TH GUYS NOT 16TH


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Dinner and a show...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: BE THERE FO SHURE


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 7 2008, 12:24 PM~12089884
> *IT'S THIS SUNDAY THE 9TH
> *


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

So what on the HOP MENU, Can someone post some pics of whats comming up? :dunno:


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 7 2008, 09:44 AM~12089000
> *ALRIGHT GUYS ITS ON, IRVING CUSTOMZ AND THE MAJESTICS ARE GONNA HOP SUNDAY NIGHT AT JOES BURGERS, SUNDAY NOVEMBER 16TH @ 8 PM. SO IF U HAD NOTHING TO DO, NOW YOU DO. SO COMEOUT AND HAVE A GOOD TIME BRING UR RIDE AND SWANG WHAT U BRANG.
> *


Hey bro wheres this joes burgers at so me and a couple of homeboys with rides can go?


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil joe+Nov 7 2008, 12:41 PM~12089994-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*IT'A THE 9TH

THIS WEEKEND THAT'S IT.......*


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

final date nov. 16 2008


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Nov 7 2008, 01:59 PM~12091237
> *So what on the HOP MENU, Can someone post some pics of whats comming up? :dunno:
> *


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Joes Burgers is at the corner of RL Thornton Fwy ( East I-30 ) at the Carroll Street exit. A mile or two east of downtown Dallas.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Nov 7 2008, 02:22 PM~12091453
> *final date nov. 16 2008
> *


*OK HERE IS THE DEAL. K.C. CHAPTER IS COMING DOWN THIS WEEKEND.

SO IT'S EITHER THIS WEEKEND OR CALL IT OFF.......

AND THAT IS FINAL*


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Nov 7 2008, 03:22 PM~12091453
> *final date nov. 16 2008
> *



:biggrin: Yall ****** must not be ready ......... good luck !


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 7 2008, 03:26 PM~12091490
> *SHOP Call  [/i] :dunno:*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 7 2008, 02:28 PM~12091511
> *SHOP Call   :dunno:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

have any more pixz


----------



## DTOWNRYDA (Sep 3, 2008)

:uh: :uh: confused, is it the 9th or 16th.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423+Nov 7 2008, 02:26 PM~12091490-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THERE IS YOUR ANSWER


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

well i dont know about them other guys but i would like to see it this weekend you have to talk top them guys


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

* REFER TO A POST THAT GOT THIS THREAD STARTED ON THE IRVING CUSTOMZ THREAD PAGE 2..... 

I'M SURE EITHER DATE WOULD BE A GREAT TURNOUT! THANK YOU HAVE A BLESSED DAY! *


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Nov 7 2008, 01:54 PM~12091739
> * REFER TO A POST THAT GOT THIS THREAD STARTED ON THE IRVING CUSTOMZ THREAD PAGE 2.....
> 
> I'M SURE EITHER DATE WOULD BE A GREAT TURNOUT! THANK YOU HAVE A BLESSED DAY!
> *



IT DON'T MATTER CAUSE I'LL PUNCH ALL OF THE I.C. CREW IN THE [email protected] FACE !!! 


I'LL START W/ VENOM AND END UP WITH PUTO ERNIE !!!!! 


NOW WHAT !!!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Nov 7 2008, 02:54 PM~12091739
> * REFER TO A POST THAT GOT THIS THREAD STARTED ON THE IRVING CUSTOMZ THREAD PAGE 2.....
> 
> I'M SURE EITHER DATE WOULD BE A GREAT TURNOUT! THANK YOU HAVE A BLESSED DAY!
> *


JUST TALKED TO SAL AND HE TOLD ME ABOUT HOW FABIAN SAID THE 16TH WHICH IS WHAT SAL WENT OFF OF BUT FABIAN....GOT HIS DATES CONFUSED AND PUT THE WRONG ONE...HE IS COMING THIS WEEKEND...


SO IT'S ALL CLEARED UP NOW AND WE CAN MOVE FORWARD. SORRY FOR ANY CONFUSION THIS MAY HAVE CAUSED. :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 7 2008, 02:03 PM~12091837
> *JUST TALKED TO SAL AND HE TOLD ME ABOUT HOW FABIAN SAID THE 16TH WHICH IS WHAT SAL WENT OFF OF BUT FABIAN....GOT HIS DATES CONFUSED AND PUT THE WRONG ONE...HE IS COMING THIS WEEKEND...
> SO IT'S ALL CLEARED UP NOW AND WE CAN MOVE FORWARD. SORRY FOR ANY CONFUSION THIS MAY HAVE CAUSED. :biggrin:
> *



OOOHHHHH MAN !!!! I REALLY WANTED THEM FOOLS TO GET IN LINE !!!!!


1 BY 1 ...........................


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Nov 7 2008, 03:01 PM~12091809
> *IT DON'T MATTER CAUSE I'LL PUNCH ALL OF THE I.C. CREW IN THE [email protected] FACE !!!
> I'LL START W/ VENOM AND END UP WITH PUTO ERNIE !!!!!
> NOW WHAT !!!
> *



YOU TOUCH VENOM & I'M GONNA PUNCH U IN THE FACE..... :angry: 

GET TO WORK 9-LIVES :biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 7 2008, 03:03 PM~12091837
> *JUST TALKED TO SAL AND HE TOLD ME ABOUT HOW FABIAN SAID THE 16TH WHICH IS WHAT SAL WENT OFF OF BUT FABIAN....GOT HIS DATES CONFUSED AND PUT THE WRONG ONE...HE IS COMING THIS WEEKEND...
> SO IT'S ALL CLEARED UP NOW AND WE CAN MOVE FORWARD. SORRY FOR ANY CONFUSION THIS MAY HAVE CAUSED. :biggrin:
> *


*GOOD...THIS SUNDAY'S BETTER FOR ME ANYWAY :biggrin: 

THANX FOR THE CORRECTION DIRTYSANCHEZ..... :thumbsup: *


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Nov 7 2008, 02:10 PM~12091896
> *GOOD...THIS SUNDAY'S BETTER FOR ME ANYWAY  :biggrin:
> 
> THANX FOR THE CLEAR-UP DIRTYSANCHEZ..... :thumbsup:
> *




THATS A REAL SHORT NOTICE !!! ARE YA GONNA BE TALKIN SH^T CAUSE I GOT KIDS AND THEY DON'T NEED TO B HEAR WHAT THEY ALREADY HEAR AT HOME !!!!!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Nov 7 2008, 03:10 PM~12091896
> *GOOD...THIS SUNDAY'S BETTER FOR ME ANYWAY  :biggrin:
> 
> THANX FOR THE CORRECTION DIRTYSANCHEZ..... :thumbsup:
> *


*NO PROBLEM.......I WOULD RATHER THIS GO DOWN WHEN THE COWBOYS HAVE A BYE-WEEK!  *


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Nov 7 2008, 03:12 PM~12091908
> *THATS A REAL SHORT NOTICE !!! ARE YA GONNA BE TALKIN SH^T CAUSE I GOT KIDS AND THEY DON'T NEED TO B HEAR WHAT THEY ALREADY HEAR AT HOME !!!!!
> *



:twak: :buttkick:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 7 2008, 03:14 PM~12091946
> *NO PROBLEM.......I WOULD RATHER THIS GO DOWN WHEN THE COWBOYS HAVE A BYE-WEEK!
> *


*GO COWBOYS**</span>


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 7 2008, 03:26 PM~12092063
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*IT IS WHERE THE LITTLE BLACK SQUARE IS WITH THE WHITE A*


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

put on some hoppin action


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

hahaha lol oh man


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 7 2008, 12:34 PM~12089946
> *:0  DO THE DAMM THING ! ! ! ! !
> 
> AND TO THINK I WAS GOING TO GO SEE POWER RANGERS ON ICE !
> *



lol i bet they all tweakin n shit


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Nov 7 2008, 01:52 PM~12090661
> *I am totally confused now, which date is it? please clear the air. Final date please. Is it going to be the 9th or the 16th? Topic says one thing the replies say another. As far as I know this weekend is going to be sunny and pretty, no guarantee about next weekend, thanks.
> *



its been changed to the 32nd of this month :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 7 2008, 03:26 PM~12091490
> *SO IT'S EITHER THIS WEEKEND OR CALL IT OFF.......
> 
> AND THAT IS FINAL</span>*
> [/b]


 :0 :0 :0 damn u sound just like my wife :biggrin:


----------



## DTOWNRYDA (Sep 3, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: the ninth it is.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DTOWNRYDA_@Nov 7 2008, 08:25 PM~12093925
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: the ninth it is.
> *


i thought they said 16th?


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

*THE 9th!!!!!!! NOT THE 16th, THIS SUNDAY*


----------



## Big Ted (Jul 17, 2008)

This shit sounds good I think Im goin t be there for this. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Well the 9th sounds good to me however during the day sounds even better. Can you'll take it to Forney,Tx? It's only 18 miles east of downtown Dallas and there's probably more room than Joes Burgers. I here the forney show is a ULA event and there will be food and fun. The weather will be nice, let's show them country folks what a Dallas Hop looks like. Just a thought, no big deal!


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Nov 7 2008, 11:21 PM~12095459
> *Well the 9th sounds good to me however during the day sounds even better. Can you'll take it to Forney,Tx? It's only 18 miles east of downtown Dallas and there's probably more room than Joes Burgers. I here the forney show is a ULA event and there will be food and fun. The weather will be nice, let's show them country folks what a Dallas Hop looks like. Just a thought, no big deal!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: thats a good fukn idea bcuz i kno after being @ a show all day i'm ready 2 take my ass straight home


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Gentlemen, we have are selves 1 Hopper for the Forney,Tx show.Making there presence will be %#* - &$ . Thank you homie publicly for you love and support,I know that the peeps will appreciate you. We are still looking for more generous hoppers that are willing to show there stuff. Until then thank you homie once again!!!!!!!


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

OH YEAH BY THE WAY FOR ALL YOU OLD SCHOOL TEJANO MUSIC LOVERS,,,,,
KNTU 88.1 FM LA PURA ONDA . DENTON, DALLAS AND FT. WORTH
SATURDAYS ONLY FROM 6 AM - 12 PM !


----------



## MJuan#1 (Jul 14, 2007)

:thumbsup: 








:nicoderm:


----------



## Pympsta2g2 (Jan 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS81_@Nov 7 2008, 08:17 PM~12094945
> *THE 9th!!!!!!! NOT THE 16th, THIS SUNDAY
> *


you hopping your caprice against anyone?


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

what time is this gonna start?


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Nov 7 2008, 10:21 PM~12095459
> *Well the 9th sounds good to me however during the day sounds even better. Can you'll take it to Forney,Tx? It's only 18 miles east of downtown Dallas and there's probably more room than Joes Burgers. I here the forney show is a ULA event and there will be food and fun. The weather will be nice, let's show them country folks what a Dallas Hop looks like. Just a thought, no big deal!
> *


In the past we've always done these hops at Joe's Burgers and that's where it was agreed upon with the Majestics to meet.. Final word on this from Irving Customz... 
Joe's Burger Sun nite Nov 9th, that's tomorrow... Hop time around 9:30 - 10pm...

With that being said Ft Worth riders have been doing there thing at the Sonic Burger on North Main St.. May be we can get something going by meeting one nite in Ft Worth and one nite at Joe's... Just a thought...


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

YOU MIGHT WANT TO CALL JOES BURGERS FIRST. THE KITCHEN CLOSES AT 10:30 PM AND THE PLACE IS CLOSED DOWN AT 11:00 PM. MY KIDS WANT TO SEE THE HOP SO PEASE BRING SOME TARDY PASSES FOR SCHOOL ON MONDAY.


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 8 2008, 01:06 PM~12098701
> *Hop time around 9:30 - 10pm...
> *


*damn thats late for a Sunday*, i'll be home asleep by then, y'all have fun


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 7 2008, 07:14 PM~12093846
> *:0  :0  :0 damn u sound just like my wife  :biggrin:
> *


DON'T WORRY ABOUT ME WORRY ABOUT THAT GARGOYAL STRAPPED TO YA HOOD!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 8 2008, 12:06 PM~12098701
> *In the past we've always done these hops at Joe's Burgers and that's where it was agreed upon with the Majestics to meet.. Final word on this from Irving Customz...
> Joe's Burger Sun nite Nov 9th, that's tomorrow...  Hop time around 9:30 - 10pm...
> *


*FUNNY HOW ME AND SAL TALKED ABOUT THIS AND AGREED ON 8PM SO NOW YOU ARE TRYING TO PUSH THE TIME BACK? WE GONNA BE THERE READY AT 8PM. 9:30-10PM IS TOO LATE FOR A SUNDAY DON'T YOU THINK.*


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 8 2008, 03:14 PM~12099455
> *This sunday?i said maybe the 16th.And if we come it would be only one man,to far to bring more when it's not even a show.
> *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 8 2008, 02:39 PM~12099272
> *DON'T WORRY ABOUT ME WORRY ABOUT THAT GARGOYAL STRAPPED TO YA HOOD!
> *


lol this fool :twak: its not for sale and Thats Final :roflmao: :no: :werd:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 8 2008, 01:43 PM~12099305
> *FUNNY HOW ME AND SAL TALKED ABOUT THIS AND AGREED ON 8PM SO NOW YOU ARE TRYING TO PUSH THE TIME BACK? WE GONNA BE THERE READY AT 8PM. 9:30-10PM IS TOO LATE FOR A SUNDAY DON'T YOU THINK.
> *


My mistake it's is 8pm... I'm retired so I no longer have any concept of time or days of the week...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 8 2008, 02:46 PM~12099612
> *
> *


THERE IS SHINANAGANS A FOOT


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 8 2008, 02:51 PM~12099622
> *lol this fool  :twak:  its not for sale and Thats Final  :roflmao:  :no:  :werd:
> *


OK


----------



## DTOWNRYDA (Sep 3, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: SUNDAY THE 9TH AT 8PM, if there are any changes please post.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

I DON'T KNOW IF THEY ARE COMING OR NOT......

THATS WHY I JUST NEED TO STAY OUT OF THIS SHIT.


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 8 2008, 04:29 PM~12099804
> *I DON'T KNOW IF THEY ARE COMING OR NOT......
> 
> THATS WHY I JUST NEED TO STAY OUT OF THIS SHIT.
> *


i dont thnk they are bcuz dude said from the very beginning Nov.16th, im not in the Big M & i'm not a hopper so i'll stay out of it 2 bcuz i definitely dont kno whats going on :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 8 2008, 01:06 PM~12098701
> *In the past we've always done these hops at Joe's Burgers and that's where it was agreed upon with the Majestics to meet.. Final word on this from Irving Customz...
> Joe's Burger Sun nite Nov 9th, that's tomorrow...  Hop time around 8:00pm...
> 
> ...


----------



## dacasti (Jul 3, 2007)

so what all cars are hoppin? i :dunno: :dunno: :420:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

ill be there!!! been in da garage all day!!!!  joes burgers at 8 rite?


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok gentelmen and ladies this is I C speaking now so their is no confusion,we will be hoppin this sunday the 9th 8pm at joes burger in dallas.Since this has turned in to a majetics against Irving customz thing, I better see the car that started all this from the beging.The primo call out that started all this was bad info that was gathered, but now that this is to this point i will say this,Primo u are now being called out officaly, come get some.The Big M from K C we apprecate u comin down for a hop in Dallas everyone will enjoy it,having said that come on down cause i want some,ready or not we dont back down,lets do this,we will be their.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

i know one thing i almost wasnt gonna be there. but i got lucky, i just got home from the club. on the way home i got pulled over, me and my lady both drunk and the fucker let us go. ha ha hell yea its on now.


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1+Nov 9 2008, 02:53 AM~12103394-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: does anyone really know whats going on


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Irving Customz will be at Joe's tonite for sure.. As for any other hoppers, I can't speak for them.. Although I would hope the person who did the calling out would show up..


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Nov 9 2008, 12:53 AM~12103394
> *Ok gentelmen and ladies this is I C speaking now so their is no confusion,we will be hoppin this sunday the 9th 8pm at joes burger in dallas.Since this has turned in to a majetics against Irving customz thing, I better see the car that started all this from the beging.The primo call out that started all this was bad info that was gathered, but now that this is to this point i will say this,Primo u are now being called out officaly, come get some.The Big M from K C we apprecate u comin down for a hop in Dallas everyone will enjoy it,having said that come on down cause i want some,ready or not we dont back down,lets do this,we will be their.
> *


 :biggrin: yes sir say it at loud all this shit started with a calling to go rep at all the shows not only dallas but ft worth too and they sterted with the bull shit about you call one out you call all of us so the main ***** here now is primo better bring your shit out and about kc nuiggas ok well be there but i know yall are stuck up and guess what if the thing is oh theres no candy , oh im chromed out , oh i always winn, oh im patterned out ..................................etc..........................guess what ****** were here to hop so if started bitchin already yall bettere get goin hit the road cuz this is the streets of D town and iIRVING MODDAFUCKING CUSTOMZ RULE THEM OH AND BAD GIRLS if yall want some too just appear and youll get some just no fucked up attitudes please :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Nov 9 2008, 12:53 AM~12103394
> *Ok gentelmen and ladies this is I C speaking now so their is no confusion,we will be hoppin this sunday the 9th 8pm at joes burger in dallas.Since this has turned in to a majetics against Irving customz thing, I better see the car that started all this from the beging.The primo call out that started all this was bad info that was gathered, but now that this is to this point i will say this,Primo u are now being called out officaly, come get some.The Big M from K C we apprecate u comin down for a hop in Dallas everyone will enjoy it,having said that come on down cause i want some,ready or not we dont back down,lets do this,we will be their.
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 9 2008, 09:32 AM~12104408
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


the rules are swing what you bring even if your shit dance :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

was up my nigg


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Nov 9 2008, 09:32 AM~12104406
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :biggrin: yes sir say it at loud all this shit started with a calling to go rep at all the shows not only dallas but ft worth too and they sterted with the bull shit about you call one out you call all of us so the main ***** here now is primo better bring your shit out  and about kc nuiggas ok well be there but i know yall are stuck up and guess what  if the thing is oh theres no candy , oh im chromed out , oh i always winn, oh im patterned out ..................................etc..........................guess what ****** were here to hop so if started bitchin already yall bettere get goin hit the road cuz this is the streets of D town and iIRVING MODDAFUCKING CUSTOMZ RULE THEM  OH AND BAD GIRLS if yall want some too just appear and youll get some just no  fucked up attitudes please  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: why r u so mad payaso. calm down sir its gonna be fine


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 9 2008, 09:36 AM~12104426
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: why r u so mad payaso. calm down sir its gonna be fine
> *


its nt mad my nigg its that local niggs looks like they cant do shit without outoftowners but outtowners or not here we come without bitchin :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

cuz were the big IRVING MODDAFUCKING CUSTOMZ :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: COMMIN AT YOU :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 9 2008, 04:16 AM~12103844
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  does anyone really know whats going on
> *



I GUESS NOT, BUT I KNOW ONE THING IC WILL BE AT JOES BURGERS TONITE. READY TO HOP AGAINST WHOEVER.


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 9 2008, 10:05 AM~12104523
> *I GUESS NOT, BUT I KNOW ONE THING IC WILL BE AT JOES BURGERS TONITE. READY TO HOP AGAINST WHOEVER.
> *


AMEN AMEN MY NIGG       WIN OR LOOSE IRVING MODDAFUCKING CUSTOMZ DONT MAKE UP NO EXCUSE AND PROUD OF IT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Nov 9 2008, 01:53 AM~12103394
> *Ok gentelmen and ladies this is I C speaking now so their is no confusion,we will be hoppin this sunday the 9th 8pm at joes burger in dallas.Since this has turned in to a majetics against Irving customz thing, I better see the car that started all this from the beging.The primo call out that started all this was bad info that was gathered, but now that this is to this point i will say this,Primo u are now being called out officaly, come get some.The Big M from K C we apprecate u comin down for a hop in Dallas everyone will enjoy it,having said that come on down cause i want some,ready or not we dont back down,lets do this,we will be their.
> *


----------



## 88mazda (Oct 21, 2008)

where are all my peps from the big IC are we ready nor what


----------



## 88mazda (Oct 21, 2008)

where u from private


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 88mazda_@Nov 9 2008, 11:26 AM~12104628
> *where are all my peps from the big IC are we ready nor what
> *


I'm put'n Homie Styln back together, who wants to come help me.. It's hard to work on your car when your on crutches...  
Homie Styln Irving Customz built... Lays frame front and back and still gets up 30+..
Single pump fat block, 6 batt's..


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

HEY PRIVATE


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

:0 SHIT


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Nov 9 2008, 10:41 AM~12104712
> *HEY PRIVATE
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 9 2008, 10:39 AM~12104699
> *I'm put'n Homie Styln back together, who wants to come help me.. It's hard to work on your car when your on crutches...
> Homie Styln Irving Customz built... Lays frame front and back and still gets up 30+..
> Single pump fat block, 6 batt's..
> ...


 I'm coming over Homie !!!! be there around 1pm


----------



## 88mazda (Oct 21, 2008)

payaso what whapend to his wheels on homme car he need some help


----------



## Private (Apr 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!+Nov 9 2008, 04:16 AM~12103844-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man....i can never understand a word you say :angry:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 88mazda_@Nov 9 2008, 10:43 AM~12104733
> *payaso what whapend to his wheels on homme car he need some help
> *


THEYRE PUTTIN IT BACK TOGETHER FROM FRESH PAINTIN :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Private_@Nov 9 2008, 10:45 AM~12104741
> *Look at the dates and go from there.
> Man....i can never understand a word you say  :angry:
> *


ILL WRITE A LITTLE SLOWER NEXT TIME CAN YOU U N D E R S T A N D N O W OH YOU ONLY GOT 5 POSTS AND TRYING TO TALK SHIT DA FUCK EVER ***** WE ARE IRVING MODDAFUCKING CUSTOMZ


----------



## Private (Apr 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Nov 9 2008, 10:48 AM~12104765
> *ILL WRITE A LITTLE SLOWER NEXT TIME  CAN YOU U N D E R S T A N D  N O W  OH YOU ONLY GOT 5 POSTS AND TRYING TO TALK SHIT  DA FUCK EVER ***** WE ARE IRVING MODDAFUCKING CUSTOMZ
> *



i understood the first nine but after that it gets jumbled.

and what does Irving Customs have to do with anything?


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Private_@Nov 9 2008, 10:45 AM~12104741
> *Look at the dates and go from there.
> Man....i can never understand a word you say  :angry:
> *


 I AINT GOT TIME FOR YOUR DUMB ASS *****          
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Private (Apr 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Nov 9 2008, 10:50 AM~12104776
> *I AINT GOT TIME FOR YOUR DUMB ASS *****
> :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

DAM :0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Nov 9 2008, 12:50 PM~12104776
> *I AINT GOT TIME FOR YOUR DUMB ASS *****
> :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


lol :roflmao: good luck to yall out there tonight homie. be sure n take some pics of the chicks oops i mean the cars well fuck it.. take pics of both and let us know how it went down..


----------



## tx regulater 254 (Feb 12, 2008)

hope this hop goes down without any violence, let the cars do the action!!!!!!! Real Lowriding


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@Nov 9 2008, 12:53 PM~12105087
> *hope this hop goes down without any violence, let the cars do the action!!!!!!! Real Lowriding
> *


X5


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 9 2008, 12:05 PM~12104523
> *I GUESS NOT, BUT I KNOW ONE THING IC WILL BE AT JOES BURGERS TONITE. READY TO HOP AGAINST WHOEVER.
> *


already homie, i'm gonna try and make up ther so i can see if i can jump as high as i used to when i was a young pup :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 9 2008, 10:32 AM~12104408
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I belive it :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@Nov 9 2008, 12:53 PM~12105087
> *hope this hop goes down without any violence, let the cars do the action!!!!!!! Real Lowriding
> *


3x uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

See you there tonight

Well I asked and my good friend Leonard from the TECHNIQUES came by to help.. Were old Cali friends,


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 9 2008, 07:02 PM~12106613
> *See you there tonight
> 
> Well I asked and my good friend Leonard from the TECHNIQUES came by to help.. Were old Cali friends,
> ...


Sup John Wut tIME u Headed Down There???


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Yo I've been to Irving Customz before but you'll keep talking about this IRVING MODDAFUCKING CUSTOMZ. Is That a new shop, can you please fill me in on that????? :uh:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 9 2008, 06:43 PM~12106839
> *Sup John Wut tIME u Headed Down There???
> *


you rollin Alex ??


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

DAMN THE HOP TONGIHT WAS OFF THE FUCKEN HOOK MAN I HAD A GOOD TIME NO BULLSHIT JSUT ALL FUN IN HOPPING HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## DTOWNRYDA (Sep 3, 2008)

so who served who


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:biggrin: Good Hop...  Pix Vid Tomorrow.... Gotta Work Late Tonight..


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

the texas gold plater served everyone. :biggrin:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

good hop had a good time will have the hopper out for the next show down for sure :thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

CANT WAIT FOR THE PICS


----------



## DTOWNRYDA (Sep 3, 2008)

pics?videos?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Nov 10 2008, 01:13 AM~12110094
> *good hop had a good time will have the hopper out for the next show down for sure :thumbsup:
> *



hell jeaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

FIRST OF ALL I WANNA SAY THAT THE EVENT WAS A GOOD ONE. AND ALL WENT WELL. KANSAS CITY MAJESTICS CAME DOWN AND DID THERE THING. I GOTTA SAY THAT LINCOLN IS REALLY NICE AND HOPS DAMN GOOD. PRIMO BROUGHT OUT THE CAPRICE AND SMASHED THE BUMPER. KEEP IT UP HOMIE CAR IS DOING GOOD.

THE IC CREW CAME OUT AND DID THERE THING ALSO. PROJECT 79 DOIN THE DAMN THING SINGE PUMP AND THE 96 LINCONATOR ALSO DOIN THE DAMN THING. 4 U 2 ENVY CAME DOWN AND SMASHED BUMPER AS USUAL. AND THE PURPLE PEOPLE EATER ALSO DID THE FOOL TONITE. 

SWITCH MAN JR ALSO DID HIS THING TONITE, INDIVIDUALS IN THE HOUSE. 

ALL IN ALL THE EVENT WAS GOOD AND I CANT WAIT TO DO IT AGAIN.


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

WASSUP RADICAL KINGS WHATS GOIN DOWN HOMIE


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

WASSUP MIGGY


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Nov 9 2008, 11:13 PM~12110094
> *good hop had a good time will have the hopper out for the next show down for sure :thumbsup:
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 10 2008, 12:33 AM~12110173
> *WASSUP RADICAL KINGS WHATS GOIN DOWN HOMIE
> *


CHILLIN HAD A GOOD TIME TONIGHT  
NEED TO DO IT AGAIN SOON :thumbsup:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Nov 9 2008, 11:35 PM~12110190
> *CHILLIN HAD A GOOD TIME TONIGHT
> NEED TO DO IT AGAIN SOON :thumbsup:
> *



HELL YEA WE DO. IT WAS FUN HOMIE.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Nov 9 2008, 11:23 PM~12110143
> *:thumbsup:
> *




WHERE WERE U TODAY SIR.


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 9 2008, 11:41 PM~12110215
> *WHERE WERE U TODAY SIR.
> *


wrapping a new frame sir! :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Nov 9 2008, 11:43 PM~12110227
> *wrapping a new frame sir!  :biggrin:
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Ur rappin a new frame sir. for the cut dog or another car


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

was up my niggs all them awake still or what just stoped by to say that 
well thanks all the hoppers out there for showing up tonite to the joes burgers thanks kansas city to come down here for the hopp ,thanks primo your car looked good sir hoppefully you take it to more events not only when kansas is here but ok your car now works nice to see another hopper . thanks switch man jr for showing up ok after all this said IRVING CUSTOMZ LIKE ALWAYS REPRESENTIN D-TOWN 2 SINGLE PUMPS 2 DOUBLEPUMPS INCLUDING PURPLE PEOPLE EATER OR THE BEAST THAT TOOK ALL TONIGHT SERVING OWELL IT was a good event hope to do it again and now hopefully BAD BOYS BRING THEM CARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ITS ALL GOOD HOMIES KC S HAVE A GOOD TRIP SIR THANKS FOR COMING LOOKING FORWARD NEXT TIME TO RE HOP :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

IF YALL HAVE PICS OR VIDEOS POST THEM ASAP~~~~~~~~~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

see yall later have to sleep to go work here soon :thumbsu IRVING CUSTOMZ DID REALLYGOOD TONITE REP D-TOWN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Much love & respect to the big M for comin out and doin the dam thing.I had a really good time. that shits was bad ass.K C is putin it dwn.I beleave a fire has been lit under som peoples asses hopfully now som people will com out and show what they got.I do aplogize to everyone that was their that had to wait until it was all over,i know everone had to go to work on monday and it got late but i think u will agree it was well worth it.We gota do this shit again soon.


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

*MAJESTICS HURT SOME PEOPLES FEELING TONIGHT......WITH ONLY TWO CARS AGAINEST HOW MANY????? FIVE 

PROPS TO MAJESTICS FOR FINALLY DOING SOMETHING IN DALLAS....

AS FAR AS I.C. GOES THANKS FOR THE SHOW.....BUT ONE THING IS CERTAIN ABOUT YOU GUYS.........

SOME OF YOU FOOLS THINK GETTING A JUNKSTER STUCK IS DOING SOMETHING!*
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

> *MAJESTICS HURT SOME PEOPLES FEELING TONIGHT......WITH ONLY TWO CARS AGAINEST HOW MANY????? FIVE
> 
> PROPS TO MAJESTICS FOR FINALLY DOING SOMETHING IN DALLAS....
> 
> ...


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: * last night was tha shit *.....good as time, well worth getting home late at 12am and waking up at 5am :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ENGRAVER (Jun 5, 2002)

Big Props to Majestics KC for coming down!


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENGRAVER_@Nov 10 2008, 07:56 AM~12110953
> *Big Props to Majestics KC for coming down!
> *


X2 The Whole Majestics Crew....... Primos Caprice was looking good ! and The Linc... Man dont bitch is sweet..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Last Night We Had A Bunch Of Fort Worth Out Ther Reppin In D-Town At The Hop... Thanks Fellas 
We Also Had A Good Time... Thanks D-Town For Showing Lov...


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 10 2008, 07:31 AM~12111011
> *Last Night We Had A Bunch Of Fort Worth Out Ther Reppin In D-Town At The Hop... Thanks Fellas
> We Also Had A Good Time... Thanks D-Town For Showing Lov...
> 
> ...


pic
:dunno:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Dammit I missed it.... I thought it was set for the 16th the last time I checked early friday morning.... Where the pics at?



-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Yo good hop last night, late as hell but good hop. Now I ain't tryin to take sides here cause Irving Customz did there thang but I have to give it up to Majestics for bringing out two cars and serving it up on five I/C. I was impressed with 1 Majestics serving it up on 3 Irving Customz and still some juice left. All kiddin aside though, as for Dallas,,,, Irving Customz has it down right. Oh by the way I did alittle hopping myself ahhhh I came in so late my girl told me to hop my ass to the couch Thanks Guys it was still worth it!!!!!


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 10 2008, 06:31 AM~12111011
> *Ft Worth in Da House..... That Linc was Sweet from KC[/i]*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Nov 10 2008, 09:10 AM~12111088
> *Yo good hop last night, late as hell but good hop. Now I ain't tryin to take sides here cause Irving Customz did there thang but I have to give it up to Majestics for bringing out two cars and serving it up on five I/C. I was impressed with 1 Majestics serving it up on 3 Irving Customz and still some juice left. All kiddin aside though, as for Dallas,,,, Irving Customz has it down right. Oh by the way I did alittle hopping myself ahhhh I came in so late my girl told me to hop my ass to the couch Thanks Guys it was still worth it!!!!!
> *











J/K Homie


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Nov 10 2008, 07:10 AM~12111088
> *Yo good hop last night, late as hell but good hop. Now I ain't tryin to take sides here cause Irving Customz did there thang but I have to give it up to Majestics for bringing out two cars and serving it up on five I/C. I was impressed with 1 Majestics serving it up on 3 Irving Customz and still some juice left. All kiddin aside though, as for Dallas,,,, Irving Customz has it down right. Oh by the way I did alittle hopping myself ahhhh I came in so late my girl told me to hop my ass to the couch Thanks Guys it was still worth it!!!!!
> *




DAMN, THE COUCH. :biggrin: AND FOR ONE THING THE MAJESTICS CAPRICE DID NOT SERVE ANY IC CARS. THE CADDY WAS NOT BUILT BY IC IT WAS AN INDIVIDUALS CAR. AND THE TWO CARS THAT BEAT THE CAPRICE WERE BOTH SINGLE PUMPS WITH 8 BATTERRIES. BUT THE MAJESTICS DID PUT IT DOWN.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 10 2008, 09:15 AM~12111107
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SUP LOCO61? I KNOW YOU GOT SOME PICS!?!??!?! :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA_@Nov 10 2008, 02:34 AM~12110707
> *MAJESTICS HURT SOME PEOPLES FEELING TONIGHT......WITH ONLY TWO CARS AGAINEST HOW MANY????? FIVE
> 
> PROPS TO MAJESTICS FOR FINALLY DOING SOMETHING IN DALLAS....
> ...




BLAH BLAH BLAH MUTHFUCKIN BLAH.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 10 2008, 09:18 AM~12111119
> *SUP LOCO61? I KNOW YOU GOT SOME PICS!?!??!?! :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Tonight Oso...


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

WASSUP DROPTOP U NOT WORKIN TODAY HOMIE.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 10 2008, 09:18 AM~12111122
> *Tonight Oso...
> *


AIGHT HOMIE, KINDA PISSED I MISSED IT!!! WILL NOT MISS THE NEXT ONE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Reminder to all ULA - we are having our ULA meeting this Thur. November 13, 2008 @ THE D BAR - 8:30 pm...... Any questions, please call me. thanks*


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 10 2008, 09:16 AM~12111109
> *DAMN, THE COUCH.  :biggrin:  AND FOR ONE THING THE MAJESTICS CAPRICE DID NOT SERVE ANY IC CARS. THE CADDY WAS NOT BUILT BY IC IT WAS AN INDIVIDUALS CAR. AND THE TWO CARS THAT BEAT THE CAPRICE WERE BOTH SINGLE PUMPS WITH 8 BATTERRIES. BUT THE MAJESTICS DID PUT IT DOWN.
> *



With All due respect Homie.... The Caprice beat the Linc.... But that Monte beat the Caprice hands down ..... That monte went hard ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 10 2008, 07:26 AM~12111168
> *With All due respect Homie.... The Caprice beat the Linc....  But that Monte beat the Caprice hands down .....  That monte went hard ! ! ! ! ! !
> *


ha ha ha the caprice beat linc. i hope your not talking about ic lincoln cuz he didnt beat me sir and if want to go again ill go its all good we still had fun single pump 8 batteries in the house :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

was up t bird


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

hey venom did you got all on camera or what sir


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 10 2008, 08:19 AM~12111126
> *WASSUP DROPTOP U NOT WORKIN TODAY HOMIE.
> *


yeah I'm at work just usin the phone


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

damn can anybody start posting pics and or videos


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 10 2008, 07:26 AM~12111168
> *With All due respect Homie.... The Caprice beat the Linc....  But that Monte beat the Caprice hands down .....  That monte went hard ! ! ! ! ! !
> *




WITH ALL DUE RESPECT SIR, NO IT DIDNT. THE LINCOLN BEAT THE CAPRICE AND SO DID THE MONTE.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Nov 10 2008, 07:37 AM~12111229
> *yeah I'm at work just usin the phone
> *




OARLE, U COMIN TO THE SHOP TODAY


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Nov 10 2008, 08:36 AM~12111224
> *was up t bird
> *


sup big Homie. I just wanna see video or pics. It was fun thanks to kc for coming down last night was off the hook we need that more offten.


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Nov 10 2008, 07:44 AM~12111268
> *sup big Homie. I just wanna see video or pics.  It was fun thanks to kc for coming down last night was off the hook we need that more offten.
> *


yes sir all da shit talkin was good


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso+Nov 10 2008, 09:34 AM~12111203-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, we just got different points of view.... But we both agree the monte took the
caprice.


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*
If you have any questions please call Joe Ruiz or Belinda Guillen..... THX*


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 10 2008, 08:41 AM~12111248
> *OARLE, U COMIN TO THE SHOP TODAY
> *


Yeah gonna try 2 get off at 2 so prob. Will. Lincolnator took the caprice all day he'll the caprice on the bumper is at 40 or 45 most.


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 10 2008, 07:48 AM~12111289
> *  you mean if I want to go agin ?    *****, I didnt even hop and Im not even a hopper !
> 
> But whatever homie....  Im just calling it, like I see it !
> ...


im not talkin about you sir im talkin about the caprice its all good :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1+Nov 10 2008, 08:07 AM~12110548-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


like i said the DREAM TEAM don't lose,and majestics rides are clean enough to go from the show to the hop.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Nov 10 2008, 03:06 PM~12111382
> *Yeah gonna try 2 get off at 2 so prob. Will.  Lincolnator took the caprice all day he'll the caprice on the bumper is at 40 or 45 most.
> *


the only lincolnator there was candy purple with a majestics plaque in it.  







And after a 8 hour road trip we still on top. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 10 2008, 02:26 PM~12111168
> *With All due respect Homie.... The Caprice beat the Linc....  But that Monte beat the Caprice hands down .....  That monte went hard ! ! ! ! ! !
> *


i hopped the caprice agianst the lincoln and i thought the lincoln won but when we got back to the hotel we watched our video and well lets just say everyone can make up there own mind on who won when they see it on the next roll'n dvd vol 12 .it's the one with us on the cover :0 :0 MAJESTICS DREAM TEAM like i said we don't lose and we don't hop junk. :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

YEA YEA YEA , I respect your point of view however the caprice "STILL" took on three cars ah sorry 2 and a half. Now,,,,, because I'm From Dallas the monte,lincolnator,for you 2envy and The Beast or running these streets. Good job on all the work and effort that you'll have put in these cars to get them to where there at. 100% props to ya. Yo gotta go I need my job!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 10 2008, 02:18 PM~12111120
> *BLAH BLAH BLAH MUTHFUCKIN BLAH.
> *


truth hurts homie?i give it up to I customs for all there cars except that last one ,that ain't even a car bro,and we got it on tape that it would'nt have hit the bumper if they weren't pushing down on the back of the car.And it would have got stuck everytime if there homies weren't pushing it back down after it got stuck.No need for shit talking about it's all on tape and gonna be on the next roll'n dvd vol 12.  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I think this hop should be called the beauty against the beast. :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Thanx to all the hoppers out there ..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
Here are a few clips.









Click here for hopp clips
View My Video
View My Video

:biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Nov 10 2008, 03:44 PM~12111601
> *YEA YEA YEA , I respect your point of view however the caprice "STILL" took on three cars ah sorry 2 and a half. Now,,,,, because I'm From Dallas the monte,lincolnator,for you 2envy and The Beast or running these streets. Good job on all the work and effort that you'll have put in these cars to get them to where there at. 100% props to ya. Yo gotta go I need my job!
> *


Big props to primo his car hit the bumper every hop and is clean as hell. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Nov 10 2008, 02:44 PM~12111268
> *sup big Homie. I just wanna see video or pics.  It was fun thanks to kc for coming down last night was off the hook we need that more offten.
> *


x2 and we will we have alot more show hoppers than what we bought down.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Nov 10 2008, 02:40 PM~12111243
> *damn can anybody start posting pics and or videos
> *


buy vol 12 roll'n dvd,the real is all on there.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 10 2008, 02:48 PM~12111289
> *  you mean if I want to go agin ?    *****, I didnt even hop and Im not even a hopper !
> 
> But whatever homie....  Im just calling it, like I see it !
> ...


x2 but the caprice is way cleaner and thats a win in MY book.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 10 2008, 08:46 AM~12111616
> *truth hurts homie?i give it up to I customs for all there cars except that last one ,that ain't even a car bro,and we got it on tape that it would'nt  have hit the bumper if they weren't pushing down on the back of the car.And it would have got stuck everytime if there homies weren't pushing it back down after it got stuck.No need for shit talking about it's all on tape and gonna be on the next roll'n dvd vol 12.   :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: I think this hop should be called the beauty against the beast. :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



RIGHT ABOUT IT BEING CALLED THE BEAUTY AGAINST THE BEAST. BUT THE CAR SAYS THE BEAST ON THE WINDOW SO THATS ALL GOOD. BUT IN MY OPINION, THAT LINCOLN IS NICE HOMIE. BUT TO CALL IT A BEAUTY IS TAKING A LIL FAR. CUZ COMPARED TO THE REST OF THE HOPPERS MAJESTICS PUTS OUT. THAT CAR IS NOT THAT CLEAN. BUT LIKE I SAID ITS NICE PAINT AND INTERIOR. AND MY FEELINGS NEVER GET HURT HOMIE SO U CAN FORGET ABOUT THAT.


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Nov 10 2008, 10:48 AM~12111624
> *Thanx to all the hoppers out there ..... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Here are a few clips.
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 10 2008, 03:58 PM~12111684
> *RIGHT ABOUT IT BEING CALLED THE BEAUTY AGAINST THE BEAST. BUT THE CAR SAYS THE BEAST ON THE WINDOW SO THATS ALL GOOD. BUT IN MY OPINION, THAT LINCOLN IS NICE HOMIE. BUT TO CALL IT A BEAUTY IS TAKING A LIL FAR. CUZ COMPARED TO THE REST OF THE HOPPERS MAJESTICS PUTS OUT. THAT CAR IS NOT THAT CLEAN. BUT LIKE I SAID ITS NICE PAINT AND INTERIOR. AND MY FEELINGS NEVER GET HURT HOMIE SO U CAN FORGET ABOUT THAT.
> *


that beast ain't even a car bro ,sorry thats just a fact. :0 And ours ain't that clean????????????????????????????our lincoln has been hopping for over 10 years ans it was cleaner then any you guys had there last night.And it took the night. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

16 hour drive=400 dollars


killing everyone at the hopp= priceless. :biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Nov 10 2008, 02:07 AM~12110548
> *Much love & respect to the big M for comin out and doin the dam thing.I had a really good time. that shits was bad ass.K C is putin it dwn.I beleave a fire has been lit under som peoples asses hopfully now som people will com out and show what they got.I do aplogize to everyone that was their that had to wait until it was all over,i know everone had to go to work on monday and it got late but i think u will agree it was well worth it.We gota do this shit again soon.
> *


YES SIR, IT WAS WELL WORTH BEING VERY TIRED @ WORK TODAY! MAJESTICS & I.C. DID REALLY WELL LAST NIGHT. IT DOESN'T REALLY MATTER HOW MANY CARS CAME OUT TO HOP AGAINST ONE ANOTHER! EVERYONE INCLUDING MYSELF & MY FAMILY CAME OUT TO SEE A BADASS HOP! WE GOT JUST THAT.....

CAN'T WAIT FOR THE NEXT HOP...."A REAL HOP" LIKE LAST NIGHT!

HAVE A BLESSED WEEK ALL YOU SHIT TALKIN L.I.L PEOPLE C-YA SOON :biggrin:


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

didn't know it was a car show. I thought it was a hop


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 10 2008, 09:03 AM~12111716
> *that beast ain't even a car bro ,sorry thats just a fact. :0 And ours ain't that clean????????????????????????????our lincoln has been hopping for over 10 years ans it was cleaner then any you guys had there last night.And it took the night. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 16 hour drive=400 dollars
> ...



I NEVER SAID IT WASNT CLEAN, BUT IF U THINK IT WAS CLEANER THAN THE RED CUTLASS. THEN U WERE NOT REALLY PAYING ATENTION. BUT THIS AINT ABOUT HOW CLEAN UR CAR IS IT WAS ABOUT HOPPIN AND YALL DID YALLS THING. LIKE I SAID BEFORE.


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 10 2008, 10:08 AM~12111743
> *I NEVER SAID IT WASNT CLEAN, BUT IF U THINK IT WAS CLEANER THAN THE  RED CUTLASS. THEN U WERE NOT REALLY PAYING ATENTION. BUT THIS AINT ABOUT HOW CLEAN UR CAR IS IT WAS ABOUT HOPPIN AND YALL DID YALLS THING. LIKE I SAID BEFORE.
> *


Yes sir 4 u 2 envy was the cleanest hopper out there by far I belive it


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird+Nov 10 2008, 04:06 PM~12111731-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now you judge'n cars like all of us  but a little contradicting from your prior post


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Nov 10 2008, 09:20 AM~12111802
> *Yes sir 4 u 2 envy was the cleanest hopper out there by far I belive it
> *



I BELIEVE IT :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 10 2008, 04:23 PM~12111822
> *I BELIEVE IT  :biggrin:
> *


i believe for you to envy got smashed but it looked good while it happend.....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Couple Of Pics 













































More To Come Later


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

It's all good just agreeing since u wanna make it a car show.


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

Waz up to Irving Customz!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

ok bout to drop off a ton a shit to get chromed and head back home to K.C. i be back on here tonight

later

DREAM TEAM MAJESTICS.......STILL ON TOP!!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Nov 10 2008, 09:06 AM~12111731
> *didn't know it was a car show.  I thought it was a hop
> *



THEN YOU BETTER GO BACK TO BASKET WEAVING!!


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Nov 10 2008, 12:39 AM~12110471
> *Ur rappin a new frame sir. for the cut dog or another car
> *


its for my homeboy caddy!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 10 2008, 09:32 AM~12111891
> *ok bout to drop off a ton a shit to get chromed and head back home to K.C. i be back on here tonight
> 
> later
> ...



ok dont forget to send us the header panel and headlights for the beast when u get back. ha ha :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Nov 10 2008, 10:33 AM~12111894
> *THEN YOU BETTER GO BACK TO BASKET WEAVING!!
> *


Thanks for ur 2 cents random man


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

since I moved from L.A!! This has been the best hopping I seen so far. And it's good to see (Ic) putting it down for DFW....and I also give props to the MAJESTICS for comming out here and show what they are best at!! They are know to travel and to show the love for lowriding....in my opinion, DFW is on the map!!!!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westsidebagos_@Nov 10 2008, 09:49 AM~12112033
> *since I moved from L.A!! This has been the best hopping I seen so far. And it's good to see (Ic) putting it down for DFW....and I also give props to the MAJESTICS for comming out here and show what they are best at!! They are know to travel and to show the love for lowriding....in my opinion, DFW is on the map!!!!
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

Waz up Venom?


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Nov 10 2008, 10:00 AM~12112123
> *Waz up Venom?
> *



wazupp


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

did badboys hop anything?


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Nov 10 2008, 10:03 AM~12112162
> *did badboys hop anything?
> *




NAW BUT THEY WERE THERE, CHEERLEADING FOR THE MAJESTICS.


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 10 2008, 10:05 AM~12112173
> *NAW BUT THEY WERE THERE, CHEERLEADING FOR THE MAJESTICS.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 53BOMBA (Nov 17, 2005)

DAMMIT, i should have gone ..looks like yall had fun ...i hope to make the nexty one


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Nov 10 2008, 10:06 AM~12112181
> *:roflmao:
> *


GIIME AN M, M. GIMME AN A, A. GIMME A J, J. HA NEVERMIND. :biggrin:


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 10 2008, 11:09 AM~12112210
> *GIIME AN M, M. GIMME AN A, A. GIMME A  J, J. HA NEVERMIND.  :biggrin:
> *



I belive it :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Nov 10 2008, 10:11 AM~12112225
> *I belive it :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 53BOMBA_@Nov 10 2008, 12:07 PM~12112190
> *DAMMIT, i should have gone ..looks like yall had fun ...i hope to make the nexty one
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

DALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLASSSSSSSSSSS PUT IT DOWN PERIOD...........BIG "M" CAME OUT IN DID IT....THEY GOT NICE ASS RIDES BUT DALLAS SHOW THEM THEY CAN DO IT TOO CONGRADS ON BOTH SIDES


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Nov 10 2008, 10:14 AM~12112248
> *DALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLASSSSSSSSSSS PUT IT DOWN PERIOD...........BIG "M" CAME OUT IN DID IT....THEY GOT NICE ASS RIDES BUT DALLAS SHOW THEM THEY CAN DO IT TOO CONGRADS ON BOTH SIDES
> *



CONGRATS OR CONGRADS, I'M CONFUSED. :biggrin: JUST BULLSHITTIN WASSUP 214


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

***** U KNOW ME JSUT HANGING OUT HERE AT WORK MAN DOG SEE WHAT I MEANT BY DALLAS CAN DO THIS SHIT ALL THE TIME IT SHOULD BE LIKE THAT EVERY WEEKEND HOMIE I SAW PEOPLES FACE LAST NGIHT I SEEN IN ABOUT 2 YRS


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Nov 10 2008, 10:16 AM~12112273
> ****** U KNOW ME JSUT HANGING OUT HERE AT WORK MAN DOG SEE WHAT I MEANT BY DALLAS CAN DO THIS SHIT ALL THE TIME IT SHOULD BE LIKE THAT EVERY WEEKEND HOMIE I SAW PEOPLES FACE LAST NGIHT I SEEN IN ABOUT 2 YRS
> *



ITS CUZ U BEEN HIDING FOR TWO YEARS.


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

NO ITS CAUSE I ACTUALLY HAVE SOMETHING TO DRIVE NOW :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 10 2008, 09:37 AM~12111929
> *ok dont forget to send us the header panel and headlights for the beast when u get back. ha ha  :biggrin:
> *



AND DONT FORGET TO CANDY IT OUT FIRST, THANKS. :biggrin: 

YALL HAVE A SAFE TRIP BACK. SEE YALL NEXT TIME


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Nov 10 2008, 11:33 AM~12111894
> *THEN YOU BETTER GO BACK TO BASKET WEAVING!!
> *


*get ur fat sloppy bitch ass out of here & back to off topic u fake ass dj culo*


----------



## Switch Man Jr. (Jul 14, 2006)

primo it aint over my *****


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Nov 10 2008, 10:18 AM~12112287
> *NO ITS CAUSE I ACTUALLY HAVE SOMETHING TO DRIVE NOW :biggrin:
> *




ORALE


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Nov 10 2008, 10:18 AM~12112287
> *NO ITS CAUSE I ACTUALLY HAVE SOMETHING TO DRIVE NOW :biggrin:
> *



HEY 214, IS IT TRUE THAT WHEN U THINK UR THERE, UR NOT EVEN CLOSE, BUT WHEN THEY SEE U COMIN THEY KNOW ITS U. :biggrin:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

HEY BY THE WAY SWITCHMAN JR UR CAR LOOKS GOOD DOG


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

:biggrin: FUCK YEA THEYLL SEE ME COMIGN THIS YR WAS GOOD FOR ME HOPE TO BE ON THE STREETS THIS NEXT YR ALOT


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 10 2008, 12:21 PM~12112327
> *HEY 214, IS IT TRUE THAT WHEN U THINK UR THERE, UR NOT EVEN CLOSE, BUT WHEN THEY SEE U COMIN THEY KNOW ITS U.  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

This *****...........


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switch Man Jr._@Nov 10 2008, 10:20 AM~12112306
> *primo it aint over my *****
> *




YYYYYEEEEEAAAAAAAAA


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Nov 10 2008, 10:22 AM~12112340
> *:biggrin: FUCK YEA THEYLL SEE ME COMIGN THIS YR WAS GOOD FOR ME HOPE TO BE ON THE STREETS THIS NEXT YR ALOT
> *




HA HA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

16 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
13 Members: King61!, 214RIDERZ, Elpintor, VENOM65, PURA FERIA1,Switch Man Jr., bluethunder81, CESAR84, D-TOWN 78,radicalkingz, theoso8, DTOWNRYDA, I.C. Joker



nobody work 2day?


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

VENOM WHEN THEY SEE U COMING R THEY GONNA KNOW ITS U :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Nov 10 2008, 10:24 AM~12112356
> *VENOM WHEN THEY SEE U COMING R THEY GONNA KNOW ITS U :biggrin:
> *




HELL NO, CUZ IM GONNA TINT ALL MY WINDOWS AND JUST RUN OVER EVERY BODY. :biggrin:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

HAHAHAHAHAH FUCK ITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT :cheesy:


----------



## D-TOWN 78 (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 10 2008, 12:05 PM~12112173
> *NAW BUT THEY WERE THERE, CHEERLEADING FOR THE MAJESTICS.
> *


atleast they stuck to what they are good at :biggrin: they got spirit yes they do


----------



## Switch Man Jr. (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Nov 10 2008, 10:21 AM~12112331
> *HEY BY THE WAY SWITCHMAN JR UR CAR LOOKS GOOD DOG
> *


 :angry: :angry: but I keep breaking shit


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 10 2008, 10:25 AM~12112375
> *HELL NO, CUZ IM GONNA TINT ALL MY WINDOWS AND JUST RUN OVER EVERY BODY.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 10 2008, 12:24 PM~12112353
> *15 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 12 Members: King61!, 214RIDERZ, Elpintor, VENOM65, PURA FERIA1,Switch Man Jr., bluethunder81, CESAR84, radicalkingz, theoso8, DTOWNRYDA, I.C. Joker
> nobody work 2day?
> *


 :no:


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switch Man Jr._@Nov 10 2008, 10:30 AM~12112419
> *:angry:  :angry: but I keep breaking shit
> *


Its allright you'll :biggrin: get the shit down soon and wont break to much shit!


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

How About ... Primo, Switch Man Jr., and the Lincon. Have the Re-Match Next weekend.


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN 78_@Nov 10 2008, 11:29 AM~12112407
> *atleast they stuck to what they are good at  :biggrin: they got spirit yes they do
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

> *nobody work 2day?*



i work : *on reading this forum* :biggrin: :biggrin: 



city dont pay me that much to work .


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 10 2008, 12:37 PM~12112489
> *How About ...  Primo, Switch Man Jr., and the Lincon.  Have the Re-Match Next weekend.
> *


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 10 2008, 12:40 PM~12112525
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WTF is that sapost to mean ?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 10 2008, 12:41 PM~12112542
> *WTF  is that sapost to mean  ?
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
13 Members: 81.7.TX., BIG SPANK, Loco 61, King61!, dunk420, D-TOWN 78, PURA FERIA1, supercutdog, droptopt-bird, -SUPER62-, SWEET*LIL*V, Switch Man Jr., ZEUS DA GOD
:0 Topic been busy all morning!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Switch Man Jr._@Nov 10 2008, 05:20 PM~12112306
> *primo it aint over my *****
> *


yeah it is i allready called your daddy (swithman)and told him you got served. :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 10 2008, 05:19 PM~12112298
> *AND DONT FORGET TO CANDY IT OUT FIRST, THANKS.  :biggrin:
> 
> YALL HAVE A SAFE TRIP BACK. SEE YALL NEXT TIME
> *


nah bro just throw it in the gutter and go buy another. :biggrin:


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 10 2008, 11:50 AM~12112615
> *yeah it is i allready called your daddy (swithman)and told him you got served. :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Switch Man Jr. (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 10 2008, 10:50 AM~12112615
> *yeah it is i allready called your daddy (swithman)and told him you got served. :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:uh: :uh: at least I don't need him to come down here to fuck with my car to hit 48" :biggrin:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Yo WORK OR WORK OUT! One of the two, you can't clock in at 8 and then take a break at 9,10,11 take lunch clock in again at 1 take a break at 2,3,4,5 and then call it a day.


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Congrats to the Dream Team for puttin it down!!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 10 2008, 10:51 AM~12112622
> *nah bro just throw it in the gutter and go buy another. :biggrin:
> *



JUST LIKE WHEN PEOPLE BUY JUNK CARS AND BRING THEM BACK TO LIFE. YOU WILL SEE HIS CAR AGAIN HOMIE AND U BETTER BE READY. AND BRING A COMB SO U CAN COMB YOUR HAIR IN THE CHROME. :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

WASSUP MAJESTICS81, CAR LOOKED GOOD BRO.


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switch Man Jr._@Nov 10 2008, 10:20 AM~12112306
> *primo it aint over my *****
> *



HEY DOG ITS COOL WIT ME, THE WASH IN SOUTH SIDE


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

PRIMO-FIEST :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 10 2008, 11:39 AM~12113025
> *WASSUP MAJESTICS81, CAR LOOKED GOOD BRO.
> *


APPRECIATE IT DOGG


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS81_@Nov 10 2008, 01:41 PM~12113042
> *HEY DOG ITS COOL WIT ME, THE WASH IN SOUTH SIDE
> *


Fort Worth :0


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 10 2008, 11:44 AM~12113070
> *Fort Worth :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS81_@Nov 10 2008, 01:44 PM~12113074
> *:biggrin:
> *


F*%K It I'll Take My 61 Out Ther :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 10 2008, 01:46 PM~12113086
> *F*%K It I'll Take My 61 Out Ther  :biggrin:
> *


  Yeah Right


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

YEA BUT DOG I KNWO U FOO U GET IT BACK TOGETHER IN COME AGAIN SHIT THAT LAC LOOKS GANGSTA MY *****


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 10 2008, 01:46 PM~12113086
> *F*%K It I'll Take My 61 Out Ther  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS81_@Nov 10 2008, 11:41 AM~12113042
> *HEY DOG ITS COOL WIT ME, THE WASH IN SOUTH SIDE
> *



I WANNA GO SEE THAT, THIS SATURDAY OR WHAT, HEMPHILL CAR WASH


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

AFTER FURTHER REVIEW !!! SOME1 GOT THEIR A$$ HANDED TO THEM !!!!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Nov 10 2008, 01:49 PM~12113112
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Thats The Same Color Of My Rag...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 10 2008, 01:50 PM~12113122
> *I WANNA GO SEE THAT, THIS SATURDAY OR WHAT, HEMPHILL CAR WASH
> *


X2


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 10 2008, 12:50 PM~12113122
> *I WANNA GO SEE THAT, THIS SATURDAY OR WHAT, HEMPHILL CAR WASH
> *


HELL YEA, THAT WOULD BE EVEN BETTER FOR US, WE'LL DEFINITELY BE THERE....THE DRIVE TO DALLAS IS A MUTHAF^!&%.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Nov 10 2008, 02:22 PM~12113361
> *HELL YEA, THAT WOULD BE EVEN BETTER FOR US, WE'LL DEFINITELY BE THERE....THE DRIVE TO DALLAS IS A MUTHAF^!&%.... :thumbsup:
> *


X200 :yes:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Switch Man Jr. (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS81_@Nov 10 2008, 11:41 AM~12113042
> *HEY DOG ITS COOL WIT ME, THE WASH IN SOUTH SIDE
> *


that's kul with me I aint scared :biggrin:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

:biggrin: SO ITS GOING DOWN N FT WORTH THIS ENXT WEEKEND ONE MORE GANNNNNN :biggrin:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switch Man Jr._@Nov 10 2008, 12:40 PM~12113494
> *that's kul with me I aint scared :biggrin:
> *


HIT ME UP. LETS SET IT UP


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 10 2008, 02:25 PM~12113381
> *X200 :yes:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

I gots to come see the next one, im no hopper but do love the competition go at it.... cars and owners...lol



-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## BONES64 (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 10 2008, 10:05 AM~12112173
> *NAW BUT THEY WERE THERE, CHEERLEADING FOR THE MAJESTICS.
> *


there yall ****** go sweating badboyz fuk all of yall. and VENOM ALWAYS WEARING THAT RED SHIRT YOU NEED SOME MONEY TO BUY A NEW ONE!!!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: HERE WE GO!! HA! SUP 9-LIVES?


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BONES64_@Nov 10 2008, 02:24 PM~12113826
> *there yall ****** go sweating badboyz fuk all of yall. and VENOM ALWAYS WEARING THAT RED SHIRT YOU NEED SOME MONEY TO BUY A NEW ONE!!!!
> *


 :uh: sweating badboyz what the fuck they didnt even have a car out there :uh:


----------



## BONES64 (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Nov 10 2008, 01:43 PM~12113985
> *:uh: sweating badboyz what the fuck they didnt even have a car out there :uh:
> *


so why yall even mention their name and saying they cheerleaders. just like irvingmuddaFAGGETcustoms has all their cheerleaders with no cars and if they do they JUUUUNK!!!!!


----------



## bubbajordon (Mar 7, 2006)

WHAT UP 2 MY IC ******


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BONES64_@Nov 10 2008, 02:58 PM~12114151
> *so why yall even mention their name and saying they cheerleaders. just like irvingmuddaFAGGETcustoms has all their cheerleaders with no cars and if they do they JUUUUNK!!!!!
> *


junk you act like badboyz cars arnt junk hell yall got tombraider made sure to put badboyz all over it and still couldnt get it to work when it was working when yall got it anything over 50 is good for yall


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bubbajordon_@Nov 10 2008, 03:05 PM~12114209
> *WHAT UP 2 MY IC ******
> *


sup bubbajordan


----------



## bubbajordon (Mar 7, 2006)

CHILL'N PLAYA


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 10 2008, 09:03 AM~12111716
> *that beast ain't even a car bro ,sorry thats just a fact. :0 And ours ain't that clean????????????????????????????our lincoln has been hopping for over 10 years ans it was cleaner then any you guys had there last night.And it took the night. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 16 hour drive=400 dollars
> ...


yall did not kill at the hopp all yall did is get serbed in dallas tx by IRVING MODDAFUCKING CUSTOMZ THE BEAST IS IN THE HOUSE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BONES64_@Nov 10 2008, 01:58 PM~12114151
> *so why yall even mention their name and saying they cheerleaders. just like irvingmuddaFAGGETcustoms has all their cheerleaders with no cars and if they do they JUUUUNK!!!!!
> *


THE ONLY THING i got to say to you my bad boys ***** is were the best and fuck you and the rest IC FOR LIFE MODDAFUCKER :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PIMPnamedSLICKBACK (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Nov 10 2008, 02:12 PM~12114277
> *yall did not kill at the hopp all yall did is get serbed in dallas tx by IRVING MODDAFUCKING CUSTOMZ  THE BEAST IS IN THE HOUSE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:uh: *SERBED *? WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT ! *IT'S CALLED SERVED*

AND THE ONLY CAR THAT SERVED SHIT WAS THE KC TOWNCAR !

IT TOOK OUT 4U2ENVY, THEN WHEN YALL BROUGHT OUT THAT CRASH CAR DERBY CAR, THE BITCH GOT STUCK ! TOOK ABOUT 5 OF YALL TO PUSH IT BACK TO GET IT UNSTUCK......

THE WHITE CAPRICE TOOK ON 3 CARS AND STILL GOT THE BEST OF 2 OF THEM !

HA HA HA .......... YOU MUST SEE SHIT, LIKE YOU SPELL !


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PIMPnamedSLICKBACK_@Nov 10 2008, 02:24 PM~12114392
> *:uh:  SERBED ?  WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT !    IT'S CALLED SERVED
> 
> AND THE ONLY CAR THAT SERVED SHIT WAS THE KC TOWNCAR !
> ...


WHAT DA FUCK FUCKEN EVER YOU MUST HAVE A CAR TO PULL UP WITH NIGG OH I FORGOT YOURE JUST CHEERLEADING :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

WAS UP BUBBAJORDON


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

WASUP SWEET LIL V


----------



## bubbajordon (Mar 7, 2006)

WHAT IT DO ELPAYASO


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bubbajordon_@Nov 10 2008, 02:42 PM~12114587
> *WHAT IT DO  ELPAYASO
> *


NOT MUCH SIR JUZ CHILLIN W MY LIL NIGG AT HOME :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bubbajordon (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Nov 10 2008, 03:42 PM~12114593
> *NOT MUCH SIR JUZ CHILLIN W MY LIL NIGG AT HOME :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DO'N THA SAME SHIT


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bubbajordon_@Nov 10 2008, 02:44 PM~12114601
> *DO'N THA SAME SHIT
> *


ALREADY SIR DID YOU GOT THIS SHIT ON TAPE OR WHAT :cheesy:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

WAS UP LIL DAVE


----------



## bubbajordon (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Nov 10 2008, 03:46 PM~12114625
> *ALREADY SIR DID YOU GOT THIS SHIT ON TAPE OR WHAT :cheesy:
> *


ALL OF IT, THA HOPPIN AND THA CRY'N ASS ******


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bubbajordon_@Nov 10 2008, 02:48 PM~12114644
> *ALL OF IT, THA HOPPIN AND THA CRY'N ASS ******
> *


WELL DID YOU FOUND THE ADAPTER


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

waz up Elpayaso!


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PIMPnamedSLICKBACK_@Nov 10 2008, 03:24 PM~12114392
> *:uh:   SERBED ?  WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT !    IT'S CALLED SERVED
> 
> AND THE ONLY CAR THAT SERVED SHIT WAS THE KC TOWNCAR !
> ...


I WOULD JUST LIKE TO SAY, ALTHOUGH PRIMO'S CAR & KC TOWNCAR DID VERY WELL...U CAN NEVER COMPARE A DOUBLE PUMP TO A SINGLE PUMP....JUST MY TWO CENTS!

EACH AND EVERY CAR THAT CAME OUT LAST NIGHT DID EXTREMELY WELL....EVEN THE "CRASH CAR DERBY" CAR YOU "SLICKBACK" CALLED IT! F.Y.I. IT'S BETTER KNOWN AS "THE BEAST" :biggrin: 

WE'RE LOOKIN FORWARD TO THE HOP IN FUNKYTOWN... :thumbsup:

*MAJESTICS81 & SWITCHMANJR*....BE SURE TO LET US ALL KNOW THE TIME!


----------



## bubbajordon (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Nov 10 2008, 03:48 PM~12114649
> *WELL DID YOU FOUND THE ADAPTER
> *


BOUT 2 LEAVE AND TRY 2 FIND 1


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Nov 10 2008, 02:48 PM~12114651
> *waz up Elpayaso!
> *


WAS UP MY NIGG :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bubbajordon_@Nov 10 2008, 02:48 PM~12114644
> *ALL OF IT, THA HOPPIN AND THA CRY'N ASS ******
> *


hey bubba when are going to post up the videos of the hop? :biggrin:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Nov 10 2008, 02:50 PM~12114679
> *hey bubba when are going to post up the  videos of the hop? :biggrin:
> *


X5 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Nov 10 2008, 03:40 PM~12114572
> *WASUP SWEET LIL V
> *


CHILLIN @ WORK JOININ THE SHIT TALKIN W/ALL YOU CRAZY ASS MEXICANS... :biggrin:


----------



## bubbajordon (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Nov 10 2008, 03:50 PM~12114679
> *hey bubba when are going to post up the  videos of the hop? :biggrin:
> *


GOT 2 GET A USB CABLE 4 MY CAMRA, G


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

you guys workin at the shop today or just chillen?


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Nov 10 2008, 02:51 PM~12114690
> *CHILLIN @ WORK TALKIN SHIT JOININ THE SHIT TALKIN W/ALL YOU CRAZY ASS MEXICANS... :biggrin:
> *


HELL YEAH YOU KNOW DID YALL GOT A LOT O VIDEOS AND PICS


----------



## bubbajordon (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Nov 10 2008, 03:52 PM~12114705
> *you guys workin at the shop today or just chillen?
> *


MORE CHILL'N THAN WORKIN


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Nov 10 2008, 02:52 PM~12114705
> *you guys workin at the shop today or just chillen?
> *


I M AT HOUSE CHILLIN AFTER A GOOD ***** SEVRVIN :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

DID ANYBODY GOT VIDEOS OR PICS


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BONES64 (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Nov 10 2008, 02:19 PM~12114343
> *THE ONLY THING i got to say to you my bad boys ***** is were the best and fuck you and the rest    IC FOR LIFE MODDAFUCKER :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


BadBoyz 4 da pimps IC 4 da wimps!!!!!! Bad Boyz is like my DICK allways in yo mouth... MY IC *****! LMAO!! BAD BOYS 4 LIFE


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

i have 5 videos of the hop


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BONES64_@Nov 10 2008, 02:55 PM~12114736
> *BadBoyz 4 da pimps  IC 4 da wimps!!!!!! Bad Boyz is like my DICK allways in yo mouth... MY IC *****! LMAO!! BAD BOYS 4 LIFE
> *


HA HA HA I KNEW IT NIGG YOU WHERE A BALL LIKING ASS ***** MAKIN A NEW NAME DAILY TO TALK SHIT CUZ AINT GOT THE BALLS TO KEEP THE SAME :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: IRVING CUSTOMZ :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: BAD GIRLS GONE WILD DIDN EVEN BROUGHT ANYTHING LAS NITE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

post them up Ic Joker!


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Nov 10 2008, 02:58 PM~12114777
> *post them up Ic Joker!
> *


X5 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Nov 10 2008, 03:52 PM~12114712
> *HELL YEAH YOU KNOW DID YALL GOT A LOT O VIDEOS  AND PICS
> *


I DO BELIEVE SO SIR, W/YOUR CAMERA AS A MATTER OF FACT :biggrin: ....HEY DON'T LOOK @ ME...LOL....TALK TO (AS YOU GUYS WOULD CALL HIM) "MI REY"


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

i will when i get off of work homie ,...... :biggrin:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Nov 10 2008, 03:00 PM~12114801
> *I DO BELIEVE SO SIR, W/YOUR CAMERA AS A MATTER OF FACT :biggrin: ....HEY DON'T LOOK @ ME...LOL....TALK TO (AS YOU GUYS WOULD CALL HIM) "MI REY"
> *


THATS WHAT IM TALKIN ABOUT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

where is "Mi Rey" at?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso+Nov 10 2008, 09:12 PM~12114277-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The real riders know the truth!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Nov 10 2008, 04:02 PM~12114830
> *where is "Mi Rey" at?
> *


WHICH ONE? "MI REY ERNIE", "MI REY CESAR" OR "MI REY SAL" :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Switch Man Jr._@Nov 10 2008, 06:02 PM~12112744
> *:uh:  :uh: at least I don't need him to come down here to fuck with my car to hit 48" :biggrin:
> *


all we did was give some advise,he did all the work,maybe you should try getting some advise also.and the real switchman said stop using his name while getting served by the BIg M because your making him look bad. :biggrin:


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

well hell i guess all three of them :roflmao:
I knew of Cesar mom calling him that but i didnt know about the other homies! :biggrin:


----------



## BONES64 (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Nov 10 2008, 02:58 PM~12114774
> *HA HA HA I KNEW IT NIGG YOU WHERE A BALL LIKING ASS ***** MAKIN A NEW NAME DAILY TO TALK SHIT CUZ AINT GOT THE BALLS TO KEEP THE SAME :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: IRVING CUSTOMZ :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak: BAD GIRLS GONE WILD DIDN EVEN BROUGHT ANYTHING LAS NITE :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Naw ***** aint a new name. new to tha site old to tha game. also learn to speak english my ***** its bring not brought. **** gone wild Dick in da booty ass boy


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 10 2008, 03:03 PM~12114853
> *Look dogg i give it up to you guys but even ceaser knows whats up.We killed all your cars or that parts car that you were hopping.it's all on tape so theres no need to talk about it all of dallas and ft worth knows what happened except for the I customs cheerleaders(and there was alot of them)End of story you can't fuck with the dream team. :0  :0  :0
> The real riders know the truth!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


DA FUCK EVERR ***** PARTS CAR OR NOT YALLS ASS GOT HAND OVER IN DALLAS BY IRVING CUSTOMZ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BONES64_@Nov 10 2008, 03:07 PM~12114905
> *Naw ***** aint a new name. new to tha site old to tha game. also learn to speak english my ***** its bring not brought. **** gone wild Dick in da booty ass boy
> *


OH OH OH OH DID I HURT THAT THIGHT T#AT PULL UP OR SHIT THE FUCK UP :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

CANT READ FAST ENOUGH OR WHAT CHICKEN T#AT


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Nov 10 2008, 04:48 PM~12114652
> *I WOULD JUST LIKE TO SAY, ALTHOUGH PRIMO'S CAR & KC TOWNCAR DID VERY WELL...U CAN NEVER COMPARE A DOUBLE PUMP TO A SINGLE PUMP....JUST MY TWO CENTS!
> 
> EACH AND EVERY CAR THAT CAME OUT LAST NIGHT DID EXTREMELY WELL....EVEN THE "CRASH CAR DERBY" CAR YOU "SLICKBACK" CALLED IT! F.Y.I. IT'S BETTER KNOWN AS "THE BREAST" :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

14 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: Loco 61, REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA, supercutdog, elpayaso, Regal85TX, ENGRAVER, rayray73, SHOELACES, SWEET*LIL*V, BONES64, daytons4life, I.C. Joker


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Nov 10 2008, 03:11 PM~12114939
> *CANT READ FAST ENOUGH OR WHAT CHICKEN T#AT
> *


calm down ese! :biggrin:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Nov 10 2008, 03:12 PM~12114961
> *calm down ese! :biggrin:
> *


JUST FUCKIN WITH EM CHEERLEADERS WITH A NEW NAME DAILY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Nov 10 2008, 04:06 PM~12114890
> *well hell i guess all three of them  :roflmao:
> I knew of Cesar mom calling him that but i didnt know about the other homies! :biggrin:
> *


YEA YOU'RE RIGHT SHE DOES, BUT IT'S AN INSIDE THING WITH THEM :biggrin: IF YOU'RE TALKIN ABOUT "MI REY CESAR" HE'S PROBABLY SLEEPING RIGHT NOW....WAIT IT'S ALREADY 4 P.M., YEA HE'S AWAKE THIS IS THE TIME HE CONSIDERS EARLY MORNING.... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Nov 10 2008, 03:08 PM~12114918
> *DA FUCK EVERR ***** PARTS CAR OR NOT YALLS ASS GOT HAND OVER IN DALLAS BY IRVING CUSTOMZ :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


*FOOL YOU ARE OUT YO GODDAMN MIND......SORRY ASS ***** CAN'T TAKE A LOSS.

CAN'T KEEP IT REAL. BUT ALL THAT JIBBA JABBA AIN'T FOOLIN NO ONE TOO MANY PEOPLE SAW THE TRUTH AND IT'S CLEAR THE TRUTH HURTS.*


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Nov 10 2008, 03:13 PM~12114970
> *YEA YOU'RE RIGHT SHE DOES, BUT IT'S AN INSIDE THING WITH THEM :biggrin: IF YOU'RE TALKIN ABOUT "MI REY CESAR" HE'S PROBABLY SLEEPING RIGHT NOW....WAIT IT'S ALREADY 4 P.M., YEA HE'S AWAKE THIS IS THE TIME HE CONSIDERS EARLY MORNING.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA_@Nov 10 2008, 03:14 PM~12114978
> *FOOL YOU ARE OUT YO GODDAMN MIND......SORRY ASS ***** CAN'T TAKE A LOSS.
> 
> CAN'T KEEP IT REAL. BUT ALL THAT JIBBA JABBA AIN'T FOOLIN NO ONE TOO MANY PEOPLE SAW THE TRUTH AND IT'S CLEAR THE TRUTH HURTS.
> *


UNDERCOVER NICCA LIKING BALLS COAST TO COAST BEHIND A SCREEN NAME


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Nov 10 2008, 03:16 PM~12114993
> *UNDERCOVER NICCA LIKING BALLS COAST TO COAST BEHIND A SCREEN NAME
> *


AIN'T NO UNDERCOVER HERE PATNA..... INSTED OF WORRING ABOUT ME YOU NEED TO STUDY THIS...........


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA_@Nov 10 2008, 03:18 PM~12115009
> *AIN'T NO UNDERCOVER HERE PATNA..... INSTED OF WORRING ABOUT ME YOU NEED TO STUDY THIS...........
> 
> 
> ...


BLA BLA BLA AND MODDAFUCKING BLA STILL SUCKING BALLS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Nov 10 2008, 03:19 PM~12115020
> *BLA BLA BLA AND MODDAFUCKING BLA    STILL SUCKING BALLS :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


FUNNY HOW WHEN SOMEONE AIN'T GOT SHIT ELSE THEY CAN SAY THEY TAKE TO THE GAY SHIT.....

JUST KEEP IT REAL AND LIFE WILL GET BETTER FOR YOU.


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Nov 10 2008, 04:16 PM~12114993
> *UNDERCOVER NICCA LIKING BALLS COAST TO COAST BEHIND A SCREEN NAME
> *


 :0 O.M.G.... :biggrin:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA_@Nov 10 2008, 03:21 PM~12115035
> *FUNNY HOW WHEN SOMEONE AIN'T GOT SHIT ELSE THEY CAN SAY THEY TAKE TO THE GAY SHIT.....
> 
> JUST KEEP IT REAL AND LIFE WILL GET BETTER FOR YOU.
> *


GET A LIFE NIGG MAJESTICS DIDNT BEAT THE BEAST !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Nov 10 2008, 03:22 PM~12115047
> *GET A LIFE NIGG  MAJESTICS DIDNT BEAT THE BEAST !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


THAT SHIT.......HOW? IT WASN'T HIGHER AND IT GOT STUCK. HOW IS THAT A WIN.

ON THE REAL I CALL THE WINNERES WHEN I SEE THEM. CHECK THE HOPTOBER FEST TOPIC.....I KEEP IT REAL 24/7/365


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

OKAY GUYS ALL THE HOPPERS CAME OUT TO DO WHAT THEY WERE CALLED OUT TO DO & THAT WAS HOP THEIR SHIT! GET OVER IT ALREADY & LET'S MOVE ON....

HEY, DID YOU HEAR THEY'RE HAVING A HOP IN FUNKYTOWN?????.....LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: 

AKUNA MATATA......  IT MEANS NO WORRIES.....LOL!!!!!!!!


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Nov 10 2008, 03:28 PM~12115112
> *OKAY GUYS ALL THE HOPPERS CAME OUT TO DO WHAT THEY WERE CALLED OUT TO DO & THAT WAS HOP THEIR SHIT!  GET OVER IT ALREADY & LET'S MOVE ON....
> 
> HEY, DID YOU HEAR THEY'RE HAVING A HOP IN FUNKYTOWN?????.....LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


AND THAT'S REAL.....


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Nov 10 2008, 03:28 PM~12115112
> *OKAY GUYS ALL THE HOPPERS CAME OUT TO DO WHAT THEY WERE CALLED OUT TO DO & THAT WAS HOP THEIR SHIT!  GET OVER IT ALREADY & LET'S MOVE ON....
> 
> HEY, DID YOU HEAR THEY'RE HAVING A HOP IN FUNKYTOWN?????.....LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
went Lion King there


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Nov 10 2008, 03:28 PM~12115112
> *OKAY GUYS ALL THE HOPPERS CAME OUT TO DO WHAT THEY WERE CALLED OUT TO DO & THAT WAS HOP THEIR SHIT!  GET OVER IT ALREADY & LET'S MOVE ON....
> 
> HEY, DID YOU HEAR THEY'RE HAVING A HOP IN FUNKYTOWN?????.....LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...



Well put :thumbsup:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

LOL THIS SOME GOOD ASS ENTERTAINMENT I THINK ALL THE SHIT TALKING SHOULD BE ELFT ON THE STREETS NTO BEHIND A SCREEN


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Nov 10 2008, 05:30 PM~12115135
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> went Lion King there
> *


----------



## PIMPnamedSLICKBACK (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Nov 10 2008, 03:22 PM~12115047
> *GET A LIFE NIGG  MAJESTICS DIDNT BEAT THE BEAST !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *



*****....... THAT THING YOU CALL A BEAST GOT STUCK ON THE SECOND HIT...
FUNNY HOW IT WOULDNT GET PASS 45" THEN ALL THE WIGHT KICKED IN 
AND THE HOE JUST TEETER TOTTERD BACK ON THE BUMPER AND GOT STUCK !

FUCKER SOUNDED LIKE IT WAS GOING TO FALL APART RIGHT IN FRONT OF EVERYONE !


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA_@Nov 10 2008, 04:30 PM~12115132
> *AND THAT'S REAL.....
> *



:thumbsup: EVERYONE HAVE A GREAT EVENING I'M OUT! ADIOS MY CRAZY L.I.L BUDS....LOL


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Nov 10 2008, 05:33 PM~12115169
> *:thumbsup: EVERYONE HAVE A GREAT EVENING I'M OUT! ADIOS MY CRAZY L.I.L BUDS....LOL
> *


----------



## PIMPnamedSLICKBACK (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Nov 10 2008, 03:33 PM~12115169
> *:thumbsup: EVERYONE HAVE A GREAT EVENING I'M OUT! ADIOS MY CRAZY L.I.L BUDS....LOL
> *



:wave:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Nov 10 2008, 04:30 PM~12115135
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> went Lion King there
> *


I HAVE KIDS, IT'S A LIL HARD NOT TO QUOTE IT SOMETIMES....LOL! ALRIGHT FOR REAL I'M OUT! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Nov 10 2008, 03:32 PM~12115155
> *LOL THIS SOME GOOD ASS ENTERTAINMENT I THINK ALL THE SHIT TALKING SHOULD BE ELFT ON THE STREETS NTO BEHIND A SCREEN
> *


YOU AIN'T GONNA SAY SHIT ON THEM STREETS AND EVERYONE THINKS YOU NEED TO LEARN HOW TO TYPE ANYWAY.......WE ALL HAVIN FUN TODAY HUH?


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Nov 10 2008, 03:34 PM~12115182
> *I HAVE KIDS, IT'S A LIL HARD NOT TO QUOTE IT SOMETIMES....LOL!  ALRIGHT FOR REAL I'M OUT! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Use the kids as the excuse....LOL 

:wave: Enjoy the rest of your Monday!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PIMPnamedSLICKBACK_@Nov 10 2008, 03:32 PM~12115163
> ******....... THAT THING YOU CALL A BEAST GOT STUCK ON THE SECOND HIT...
> FUNNY HOW IT WOULDNT GET PASS 45" THEN ALL THE WIGHT KICKED IN
> AND THE HOE JUST TEETER TOTTERD BACK ON THE BUMPER AND GOT STUCK !
> ...


*X2 THAT MUTHA FUCKA WAS LIKE A TRANSFORMER.....A SCRAP YARD IN DISGUISE*


----------



## PIMPnamedSLICKBACK (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA_@Nov 10 2008, 03:34 PM~12115186
> *WE ALL HAVIN FUN TODAY HUH?
> *


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

I DO KNOW HOW TO TYPE BUT TIS ALL GOOD IM AT WORK LISTENING TO THIS ITS ALL GOOD THO HOMIE


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

why didnt bad boys bring anything ?  do they finally realize that they cant hop !!!!! :biggrin: well at least irving customz brought cars..... :thumbsup: and our cars are daily drivers .....  K.C. brought one car for a show ...... and of course they had primos cars..... but why the hell they show up 2 hours late ......  the dfw chapeter left after a while .... they were only a little bit of them left ...... but all and all it was a good hop cold as hell but good


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Nov 10 2008, 03:39 PM~12115224
> *I DO KNOW HOW TO TYPE BUT TIS ALL GOOD IM AT WORK LISTENING TO THIS ITS ALL GOOD THO HOMIE
> *


TIS????? WTF IS THAT?


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

ITS U HAPPY NOW


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Nov 10 2008, 03:42 PM~12115268
> *ITS U HAPPY NOW
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

SO WHATS GOING DOWN NEXT WEEKEND IN FUNKYTOWN ANY WORD


----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Nov 10 2008, 03:44 PM~12115291
> *:biggrin:
> *


IT'S ALL GOOD BIG HOMIE......WE WILD'N TODAY!


----------



## benbendana (Jun 22, 2005)

MAN THIS SHIT IS TO FUNNY YA'LL SOUND LIKE THE DALLAS COWBOYS .........LOL 







:biggrin:


----------



## dacasti (Jul 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by benbendana_@Nov 10 2008, 04:17 PM~12115568
> *MAN THIS SHIT IS TO FUNNY YA'LL SOUND LIKE THE DALLAS COWBOYS .........LOL
> :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## BONES64 (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Nov 10 2008, 03:11 PM~12114939
> *CANT READ FAST ENOUGH OR WHAT CHICKEN T#AT
> *


I can read you just cant spell must b a MOJO learn to spell or shrink your fat fingers fat boy


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BONES64_@Nov 10 2008, 04:21 PM~12115597
> *I can read you just cant spell must b a MOJO learn to spell or shrink your fat fingers fat boy
> *


screw you you little f*g ..... how fat are you punk azz b***h ...... h** a** n****


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA_@Nov 10 2008, 03:18 PM~12115009
> *AIN'T NO UNDERCOVER HERE PATNA..... INSTED OF WORRING ABOUT ME YOU NEED TO STUDY THIS...........
> 
> 
> ...



well at least we know this n**** can read and write with the help of doc ...... with a fat a** cock in his mouth .....


----------



## Switch Man Jr. (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 10 2008, 03:06 PM~12114889
> *all we did was give some advise,he did all the work,maybe you should try getting some advise also.and the real switchman said stop using his name while getting served by the BIg M because your making him look bad. :biggrin:
> *


ok last night u was saying
"we served u like we did yo daddy"
and u saying primo served me cause I stripped the nut off my balljoint.... well I aint a shit talker but now I see why u keep screaming dream team just keep dreaming *****............ I'm sorry I don't want to move my wheels up to hit the bumper under 50"
so quit getting yo ass on hear saying "yo daddy said this"


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker+Nov 10 2008, 05:34 PM~12115724-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why the FUCK are you editing? :biggrin:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Nov 10 2008, 04:39 PM~12115777
> *why the FUCK are you editing?  :biggrin:
> *



I'm at work. I have a filter. It'll edit on its own.


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

IRVING CUSTOM"Z" IN THE HOUSE !!!!!


----------



## BONES64 (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Nov 10 2008, 04:34 PM~12115724
> *screw you you little f*g ..... how fat are you punk azz b***h ...... h** a** n****
> *


tha only fat part on me is my D**k AND ITS ALL 4 U baby cakes


----------



## benbendana (Jun 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BONES64_@Nov 10 2008, 06:46 PM~12115847
> *tha only fat part on me is my D**k AND ITS ALL 4 U baby cakes
> *





:0


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

I THINK EVERYBODY ON HERE NEEDS TO GET TOGETHER IN FT.WORTH OR ANYWHERE, SO WE CAN PUT FACES WITH SCREEN NAMES. OR POST UR PICTURE SO WE CAN SEE THE PUSSYS WE ARE TALKING TO.


NOW THATS REAL TALK, AND IF U THINK IT AINT THAN FUCK U


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BONES64_@Nov 10 2008, 04:46 PM~12115847
> *tha only fat part on me is my D**k AND ITS ALL 4 U baby cakes
> *


LOLOL HAHAHa YEA RIGHT .............. PUNK A** B****


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

WHATS UP FELLA'S WHAT IT DO VENOM65 BUBBAJORDAN


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Nov 10 2008, 04:59 PM~12115973
> *WHATS UP FELLA'S WHAT IT DO VENOM65 BUBBAJORDAN
> *



WASSUP MY *****


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 10 2008, 05:01 PM~12115982
> *WASSUP MY *****
> *




WASSUP BUBBAJORDAN


----------



## bubbajordon (Mar 7, 2006)

CHILL'N


----------



## bubbajordon (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 10 2008, 06:01 PM~12115988
> *WASSUP BUBBAJORDAN
> *


CHILL'N MY *****


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bubbajordon_@Nov 10 2008, 05:03 PM~12115997
> *CHILL'N MY *****
> *



HOWS THE BABY DOIN


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Nov 10 2008, 05:43 PM~12115825
> *I'm at work.  I have a filter.  It'll edit on its own.
> *


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

DAMNS SEE IT AINT A CAR CLUB THING ITS A CITY THING DALLAS REPPIN TO FULL FORCE JSUT CAUSE WE FORM DIFFERENT CLUBS WE STILL REPPIN THE SAME THING :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## BONES64 (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Nov 10 2008, 04:57 PM~12115951
> *LOLOL HAHAHa YEA RIGHT .............. PUNK A** B****
> *


wanna see it ....... pull it out yo ass


----------



## bubbajordon (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 10 2008, 06:05 PM~12116017
> *HOWS THE BABY DOIN
> *


HES MAD HES HUNGRY


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

Waz up Ben! :biggrin:


----------



## MJuan#1 (Jul 14, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## benbendana (Jun 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Nov 10 2008, 07:38 PM~12116357
> *Waz up Ben! :biggrin:
> *



NOT MUCH JUST READING ALL THIS SHIT...... IT'S BETTER THAN GENERAL HOSPTIAL........ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


HOW YOU BEEN WHAT YOU BEEN UP TO


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

working and takeing care of my two lil boys!


----------



## benbendana (Jun 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Nov 10 2008, 07:48 PM~12116445
> *working and takeing care of my two lil boys!
> *



WERE YOU WORKING AT NOW


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by benbendana_@Nov 10 2008, 05:54 PM~12116525
> *WERE YOU WORKING AT NOW
> *


my homeboys mechanic and body shop in Hurst! :biggrin:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 10 2008, 10:24 AM~12111830
> *i believe for you to envy got smashed but it looked good while it happend.....
> *


Its all good. It was a good hop. Yes we got "smashed" by the Majestics "KC" but we still have the KING OF THE STREETS DFW placa. To us is not about winning or loosing, its about hopping what you got and having fun. We don't have to talk, we let the car do the talking.


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Nov 10 2008, 06:07 PM~12116675
> *Its all good. It was a good hop. Yes we got "smashed" by the Majestics "KC" but we still have the KING OF THE STREETS DFW placa. To us is not about winning or loosing, its about hopping what you got and having fun. We don't have to talk, we let the car do the talking.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## dacasti (Jul 3, 2007)

:wave: 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

Man! Looks like this was a good one! Like my Homie (Suburban Swingin) Said This will be on my newest DVD Vol.12! Coming out real soon! So be on the look out for it! Its gonna be a good!!!


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS81_@Nov 10 2008, 10:41 AM~12113042
> *HEY DOG ITS COOL WIT ME, THE WASH IN SOUTH SIDE
> *


 :0


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Nov 10 2008, 06:38 PM~12117036
> *Man! Looks like this was a good one! Like my Homie (Suburban Swingin) Said This will be on my newest DVD Vol.12! Coming out real soon! So be on the look out for it! Its gonna be a good!!!
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

RAW FOOTAGE

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry12117637


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Nov 10 2008, 06:38 PM~12117036
> *Man! Looks like this was a good one! Like my Homie (Suburban Swingin) Said This will be on my newest DVD Vol.12! Coming out real soon! So be on the look out for it! Its gonna be a good!!!
> *




cant wait to see it homie.


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Nov 10 2008, 04:36 PM~12115196
> *Use the kids as the excuse....LOL
> 
> :wave: Enjoy the rest of your Monday!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I HATE MONDAYS GIRLY_LOWRIDER :biggrin: 
I'LL ENJOY THE REST OF THE WEEK


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Nov 10 2008, 08:06 PM~12118195
> *I HATE MONDAYS GIRLY_LOWRIDER :biggrin:
> I'LL ENJOY THE REST OF THE WEEK
> *



So do I, I'm glad it's over.....


----------



## Dred504 (Jun 19, 2002)

We had a good time... Switchman Jr. fell on some bad luck.. you never know what you are going to get when you hit the switch. It happens to everyone... Primo congrats on a good showing... No need to talk down on the DFW Big M. Regardless where the cars came from, they are all BIG M. cars and rep for all chapters... That is how we do it.. cesar, much respect for reppin Irving Customz with class. You all had a lot of loud talking cheerleaders too.........

That being said... AT THE END OF THE DAY....... AND looked good doing it.....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Who Remembers Crack Head Cheese Last Night LOL

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dred504 (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 10 2008, 08:23 PM~12118540
> *"what you know about the Majestics?" I think one of us bought him a beer on the DL... :cheesy:*


----------



## texas214 (Nov 19, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01HefVAvuBc


last nights video


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texas214_@Nov 10 2008, 10:34 PM~12118737
> *<object width="425" height="350"> <param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/01HefVAvuBc"> </param> <embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/01HefVAvuBc" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"> </embed> </object>
> last nights video
> *


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texas214_@Nov 10 2008, 08:34 PM~12118737
> *<object width="425" height="350"> <param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/01HefVAvuBc"> </param> <embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/01HefVAvuBc" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"> </embed> </object>
> last nights video
> *



FAIL


----------



## HoLcOmb KuStomZ (Sep 6, 2005)

:0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS81_@Nov 10 2008, 10:41 PM~12118871
> *FAIL
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: J/K Bro


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

VGP where are the pics......


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Nov 10 2008, 05:40 PM~12115232
> * K.C.  brought one car for a show ...... and of course they had primos cars..... but why the hell they show up 2 hours late  ......    the dfw chapeter left after a while .... they were only a little bit of them left ...... but all and all it was a good hop cold as hell but good
> *


It was 1 hour and maybe 20 mins :uh: had to charge the batteries :angry: 

And no one left early....maybe a little bit after the hop and that was well past 11:00. Some poeple had kids and had to go with still a 30 min to 1 hr drive so being a sunday it is understandable. Others had to get up early for work. We are all not young bucks anymore  

"A little bit of them"....yeah thats what we are with 9 members there and one who couldnt be cause he was at work. And what? Pocos pero locos niccah

Lets stay on subject


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Nov 10 2008, 10:55 PM~12119124
> *VGP where are the pics......
> *


I was going to ask you the same question.....atleast the ones before the batt dies :cheesy: 

I wasnt on the camera last night and my helper.....well lets just say he did a good job under so much pressure.

So I dont have any pics  

I'll try to salvage what i can


----------



## texas214 (Nov 19, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Al-LXHJ0nfU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1Ow3m6dOB4


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

GOOD VIDEOS


----------



## Shorty D-Town (Nov 11, 2008)

WHEN THE NEXT HOP GOING TO BE :wave:


----------



## texas214 (Nov 19, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Q1IfLCmlA4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NKsvT4NLPhg

Thats all folks have a good night.


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BONES64_@Nov 10 2008, 07:34 PM~12116313
> *wanna see it ....... pull it out yo ass
> *


wwaahaahhahahah that was funny :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok people,all im going to say is we the "I C"must be doin somthg rite if we have people from out of town comin to compete with us.If we werent real K C wouldnt have bothered to drive 10 hours and spend serval hundred dollars to come down.We held r own,we didnt get smashed on, we did our thing too.We all had a good time.One thing that surprised me though was little Dav from bad boys,the shit that u were talkin made it seem like u wer from K C instead of D town , its time for a reality ck u need to figure out what side u on my *****


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Next hop is gona be in funkytown this comin up saturday.Primo vs switch man jr. its gona be on :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

SO MUCH TO GET CAUGHT UP ON. WHERE TO BEGIN. HAD A GOOD TIME LAST NIGHT WOULD LIKE TO SEE MORE OF THAT POPPIN OFF IN DALLAS.

IT WAS A CRAZY DAY THAT ENDED IN TO A CRAZY NIGHT. MUCH LOVE TO MY BROTHERS FROM D/FW AND K.C. A LOT OF PEOPLE DON'T KNOW HOW TIGHT THE TWO CHAPTERS REALLY ARE AND IT'S BEEN LIKE THAT FOR A LONG TIME.

TO THE 4 U 2 ENVY CREW YOU HAVE MY RESPECT AND WHAT YOU SAID IN YOUR POST IS WHAT IT'S ALL ABOUT....GOING OUT AND HAVING A GOOD TIME.

TO SWITCHMAN JR. BROKEN BALL JOINT IS BAD LUCK THAT CAN HIT ANYONE. AIN'T NO THANG.

TO I.C YOU GUYS SHOW YOU HAVE A LOT OF PRIDE IN YOUR SHOP, NO DENYING THAT. YOU ARE DOWN TO HOP ANYONE AT ANYTIME THATS GOOD BUT SOME OF YOU SEEM LIKE YOU CAN'T TAKE A LOSS....ELPAYASO YOU KNOW I.C. WASN'T UNDEFEATED LAST NIGHT BUT YOU POSTED IT TODAY. IT'S ALL GOOD THERE WAS A BIG ENOUGH CROWD WHAT THE DEAL REALLY IS. WE WIN SOME AND WE LOSE SOME.

AND OF CORSE I DON'T HAVE A HOPPER AND I WAS BEING CHEERLEADER. THAT SHIT IS IRRELLEVENT BECAUSE THERE WAS AT LEAST 50 OTHER PEOPLE DOING THE SAME SHIT, IT'S PART OF IT. YOU KNOW THE NEXT TIMR I.C. AND MAJESTICS CROSS PATHS YOU AND I WILL BE TALKING SHIT AGAIN. I JUST HOPE YOU DON'T TAKE SHIT PERSONALLY. BECAUSE I DON'T. 

AND FOR THE RECORD WE WE'RE LATE BECAUSE AT THE LAST MIN WE HAD TO CHANGE SOME ENGINE MOUNTS THAT IS WHAT SET US BACK.

AND AS FAR AS MAJESTICS LEAVING EARLY....THE ONES THAT LEFT EARLY LEFT AFTER THE LAST HOP AND LIVE IN W. FT WORTH. SO CAN YOU REALLY SAY SHIT ON THAT? MAJESTICS WERE THE LAST TO LEAVE SHIT, THE STAFF FROM JOE'S HAD LEFT BEFORE WE LOADED TINO'S CAR.....THE STATEMENT I AM REPLYING TO HAD NO VALID POINT.

JUST MY $0.02


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

damn sure wish i couldve made it but it was my weekend wit the kids


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Nov 11 2008, 12:12 AM~12121177
> *Ok people,all im going to say is we the "I C"must be doin somthg rite if we have people from out of town comin to compete with us.If we werent real K C wouldnt have bothered to drive 10 hours and spend serval hundred dollars to come down.We held r own,we didnt get smashed on, we did our thing too.We all had a good time.One thing that surprised me though was little Dav from bad boys,the shit that u were talkin made it seem like u wer from K C instead of D town , its time for a reality ck u need to figure out what side u on my *****
> *


THEY CAME DOWN BECAUSE PRIMO WAS CALLED OUT BY YOU....NOT ON WHAT YOU ARE DOING. THAT IS THE TRUTH. AS FAR AS BAD BOYS CHEERING FOR MAJESTICS AIN'T Y'ALL LIKE ARCH RIVALS? WHY WOULD HE WANT YOU TO WIN. NOT SAYING I AGREE BUT I UNDERSTAND.



> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Nov 11 2008, 12:24 AM~12121323
> *Next hop is gona be in funkytown this comin up saturday.Primo vs switch man jr. its gona be on :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*THIS IS NOT CONFIRMED......NO NEED TO JUMP THE GUN. LET PRIMO AND SWITCHMAN JR. POST THAT IF IT'S SET.*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Nov 11 2008, 12:12 AM~12121177
> *Ok people,all im going to say is we the "I C"must be doin somthg rite if we have people from out of town comin to compete with us.If we werent real K C wouldnt have bothered to drive 10 hours and spend serval hundred dollars to come down.We held r own,we didnt get smashed on, we did our thing too.We all had a good time.One thing that surprised me though was little Dav from bad boys,the shit that u were talkin made it seem like u wer from K C instead of D town , its time for a reality ck u need to figure out what side u on my *****
> *


ONE LAST THING ON THE BAD BOYS/IC THING

DON'T WORRY ABOUT IT....HE DIDN'T BRING ANYTHING


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Primo was called out the day befor the event officaily.he was never called out before,that was bad info that was gathered like i said before.What was said was we would like more representation from funky town,primo happens to be from funky town.4 u 2 envy shows up every time weather the event is in dallas or fort worth.The real talk is if primo was called out like u say why did K C have to come down if primo was called out.The lincoln took the cutlass i agree but they dnt live hear,their gone now ,so 4 u 2 envy is still the king of the streets of the dfw.On the real dirty Sanches can u realy sit hear and tell me that the lincoln "still on top" was cleaner than 4 u 2 envy.I dnt thk that would be aprpreate to say that.4 u 2 envy candy,chrome,belly,inter.Still on top paint, inter. Be real now dirty,Honestly tell me.Im not sayin it wasnt clean,it was extremly nice but not as clean as the cutlass.


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

we miss read a topic, so we showed up thats how the BIG M gets down.we always got our club members backs. we are always everywhere, so don't sleep. :biggrin: 
had a great time, next time we will bring 3-4 cars so we have something for everyone :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Nov 11 2008, 01:27 AM~12121741
> *Primo was called out the day befor the event officaily.he was never called out before,that was bad info that was gathered like i said before.What was said was we would like more representation from funky town,primo happens to be from funky town.4 u 2 envy shows up every time weather the event is in dallas or fort worth.The real talk is if primo was called out like u say why did K C have to come down if primo was called out.The lincoln took the cutlass i agree but they dnt live hear,their gone now ,so 4 u 2 envy is still the king of the streets of the dfw.On the real dirty Sanches can u realy sit hear and tell me that the lincoln "still on top" was cleaner than 4 u 2 envy.I dnt thk that would be aprpreate to say that.4 u 2 envy candy,chrome,belly,inter.Still on top paint, inter. Be real now dirty,Honestly tell me.Im not sayin it wasnt clean,it was extremly nice but not as clean as the cutlass.
> *


1 I AGREE THE PRIMO CALL OUT WAS A MISCOMMUNICATION EARLIER
2 4 U 2 ENVY IS THE KING OF THE STREETS OF DFW I KNOW THE RULES
3 I WILL SAY THE CUTLASS IS CLEANER TO PAINTED BELLY AND FULL CHROME ECT. ECT. NOT DENYING THAT.
4 THE TRUTH IS WE ALL WANT TO SEE MORE HAPPINING OUT HERE AND THIS WEEKEND SHOWS IT.....I HAVE NEVER SEEN JOES PACKED LIKE THAT ON A SUNDAY EVER. LET JUST KEEP IT MOVIN :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 10 2008, 10:23 PM~12118540
> *Who Remembers Crack Head Cheese Last Night LOL
> 
> 
> ...



*That ***** asked me for 43 cents ! ........ The whole night i was thinking .. What the fuck is he going to do with 43 cents !*


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 11 2008, 06:37 AM~12122266
> *1 I AGREE THE PRIMO CALL OUT WAS A MISCOMMUNICATION EARLIER
> 2 4 U 2 ENVY IS THE KING OF THE STREETS OF DFW I KNOW THE RULES
> 3 I WILL SAY THE CUTLASS IS CLEANER TO PAINTED BELLY AND FULL CHROME  ECT. ECT. NOT DENYING THAT.
> 4 THE TRUTH IS WE ALL WANT TO SEE MORE HAPPINING OUT HERE AND THIS WEEKEND SHOWS IT.....I HAVE NEVER SEEN JOES PACKED LIKE THAT ON A SUNDAY EVER. LET JUST KEEP IT MOVIN :biggrin:*




i know, it was packed for a sunday. next time we do something at joes we need to let them know because they were a little short handed on staff.


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: SWEET*LIL*V, Girly_Lowrider, People's Choice, Gus D, King61!


*GOOD MORNING ALL YOU CRAZY MEXICANS & BLACK GUY :biggrin: !* 

HAVE A WONDERFUL DAY


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 11 2008, 08:59 AM~12122330
> *That ***** asked me for 43 cents ! ........ The whole night i was thinking .. What the fuck is he going to do with  43 cents !
> *


he's smart, most people have some change in their pockets & to get rid of someone most people will reach in their pockets for an odd amount of change rather some dollars, but if he got 43 cents from ten people out there he got him 2 quarts right there


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Nov 11 2008, 09:22 AM~12122391
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: SWEET*LIL*V, Girly_Lowrider, People's Choice, Gus D, King61!
> HAVE A WONDERFUL DAY
> *


its raining, i'm sleepn in 2day


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 11 2008, 08:26 AM~12122401
> *its raining, i'm sleepn in 2day
> *


I KNOW THE WEATHER DOES SUCK A LI'L, OH WELL HAVE A GOOD DAY ANYWAY :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 11 2008, 09:33 AM~12122440
> *:wave:
> *



THANKS AGIN FOR THE PART HOMIE.............


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 11 2008, 01:56 AM~12121596
> *THEY CAME DOWN BECAUSE PRIMO WAS CALLED OUT BY YOU....NOT ON WHAT YOU ARE DOING. THAT IS THE TRUTH. AS FAR AS BAD BOYS CHEERING FOR MAJESTICS AIN'T Y'ALL LIKE ARCH RIVALS? WHY WOULD HE WANT YOU TO WIN. NOT SAYING I AGREE BUT I UNDERSTAND.
> THIS IS NOT CONFIRMED......NO NEED TO JUMP THE GUN. LET PRIMO AND SWITCHMAN JR. POST THAT IF IT'S SET.
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 

I MISSED JOE'S BURGER HOP :angry: WON'T MISS ANOTHER ONE!


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Yo what's happening! Man so many comments on the hop. Any where from Sunday to what are we waiting on to ball joint broke to the beast and who really one. Oh yeah crack head cheese was a real star Sunday, But how about the Lone Star Tow Truck drivers who look like they were fixin to get there ass beat for sneaking around the back tryin to tow cars while no one was looking, any comments on that please?


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Nov 11 2008, 09:41 AM~12122479
> *Yo what's happening! Man so many comments on the hop. Any where from Sunday to what are we waiting on to ball joint broke to the beast and who really one. Oh yeah crack head cheese was a real star Sunday, But how about the Lone Star Tow Truck drivers who look like they were fixin to get there ass beat for sneaking around the back tryin to tow cars while no one was looking, any comments on that please?
> *



lol ......... That shit was funny !


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 11 2008, 06:37 AM~12122266
> *1 I AGREE THE PRIMO CALL OUT WAS A MISCOMMUNICATION EARLIER
> 2 4 U 2 ENVY IS THE KING OF THE STREETS OF DFW I KNOW THE RULES
> 3 I WILL SAY THE CUTLASS IS CLEANER TO PAINTED BELLY AND FULL CHROME  ECT. ECT. NOT DENYING THAT.
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: hell yeah sir you know thats what i had said lets just talk shit so all the others get real motivation cuz if it wasnt for IC and majesticz kc non of the expectators would of probably had nothin to do that was fun sir and like i said shit talkin thats what it is talkin no body takes it personal jus be cool and play the game WIN OR LOOSE IRVING CUSTOMZ AINT MAKIN NO EXCUSE came out to represent D-TOWN :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 11 2008, 09:36 AM~12122460
> *THANKS AGIN FOR THE PART HOMIE.............
> *


No Problem


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 11 2008, 07:13 AM~12122369
> *i know, it was packed for a sunday. next time we do something at joes we need to let them know because they were a little short handed on staff.
> *


X2 SIR AND WE SHOULD TRY TO DO IT ON SATURDAYS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Nov 11 2008, 09:51 AM~12122541
> *X2 SIR AND WE SHOULD TRY TO DO IT ON SATURDAYS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Nov 11 2008, 07:41 AM~12122479
> *Yo what's happening! Man so many comments on the hop. Any where from Sunday to what are we waiting on to ball joint broke to the beast and who really one. Oh yeah crack head cheese was a real star Sunday, But how about the Lone Star Tow Truck drivers who look like they were fixin to get there ass beat for sneaking around the back tryin to tow cars while no one was looking, any comments on that please?
> *




i didnt see what happened, but my bro said he went back there and told them dudes that they were fuckin crazy if they thought they gonna get away with that truck. and them guys were scared as fuck and just dropped it. i was told those were the same guys that got there license revoked for stealing cars. any truth to that.


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Shorty D-Town_@Nov 10 2008, 10:50 PM~12120896
> *WHEN THE NEXT HOP GOING TO BE  :wave:
> *



this saturday in funky town


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

DAMN JOKER GET TO WOR FUCKER WAS UP VENOM


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Nov 11 2008, 07:51 AM~12122541
> *X2 SIR AND WE SHOULD TRY TO DO IT ON SATURDAYS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




well the whole joes burgers thing is always meant to be on saturdays. but since the KC guys were coming down on saturday night we set it up for sunday. next time it will be on saturday. but i heard alot of complaining about the weather, is everyone still down to go. its only gonna get colder. the cold dont bother me so im down.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Nov 11 2008, 07:55 AM~12122568
> *DAMN JOKER GET TO WOR FUCKER                WAS UP VENOM
> *




wwwwaaaaassssuuuuupppppppppp


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 11 2008, 07:57 AM~12122582
> *well the whole joes burgers thing is always meant to be on saturdays. but since the KC guys were coming down on saturday night we set it up for sunday. next time it will be on saturday. but i heard alot of complaining about the weather, is everyone still down to go. its only gonna get colder. the cold dont bother me so im down.
> *


HEY HAVE YOU SEEN A NEW USER YESTERDAY


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 11 2008, 07:36 AM~12122461
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> I MISSED JOE'S BURGER HOP  :angry: WON'T MISS ANOTHER ONE!
> *




YOU MISSED A GOOD HOP.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Nov 11 2008, 07:58 AM~12122591
> *HEY HAVE YOU SEEN A NEW USER YESTERDAY
> *




LIKE A DRUG USER OR HERE ON LAYITLOW. :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 11 2008, 09:57 AM~12122582
> *well the whole joes burgers thing is always meant to be on saturdays. but since the KC guys were coming down on saturday night we set it up for sunday. next time it will be on saturday. but i heard alot of complaining about the weather, is everyone still down to go. its only gonna get colder. the cold dont bother me so im down.
> *


This is Texas, it could be 80 degrees this saturday! :biggrin: If the cars are hopping you best beleive people will be there


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 11 2008, 08:00 AM~12122605
> *LIKE A DRUG USER OR HERE ON LAYITLOW.  :biggrin:
> *


NA ***** THAT ***** BONES64 IS THE ***** MAKING A NEW SCREEN NAME DAILY FROM BAD GIRLS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

whats up fellas what it do fools and i am working i just tell someone to do something while i sign off for it easy job


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Nov 11 2008, 08:02 AM~12122620
> *whats up fellas what it do fools and i am working i just tell someone to do something while i sign off for it easy job
> *


LAYSY ASS NIGGGGGGGGGGAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 11 2008, 07:59 AM~12122330
> *That ***** asked me for 43 cents ! ........ The whole night i was thinking .. What the fuck is he going to do with  43 cents !
> *


YOU REALLY TALKING ABOUT ASHY LARRY.....LOL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 11 2008, 08:01 AM~12122612
> *This is Texas, it could be 80 degrees this saturday!  :biggrin:  If the cars are hopping you best beleive people will be there
> *




I DONT KNOW ABOUT THAT, U SAID U WOULD BE AT THE LAST ONE AND U MISSED IT. JUST BULLSHITTIN HOMIE. :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 11 2008, 10:03 AM~12122632
> *I DONT KNOW ABOUT THAT, U SAID U WOULD BE AT THE LAST ONE AND U MISSED IT. JUST BULLSHITTIN HOMIE.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: AND YOUR HALLOWEEN PARTY... :angry: I WILL SEE YOU THERE HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Nov 11 2008, 08:01 AM~12122614
> *NA ***** THAT ***** BONES64 IS THE ***** MAKING A NEW SCREEN NAME DAILY  FROM BAD GIRLS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *




YEA I SEEN HIM. DONT WORRY ABOUT THEM DUDES HOMIE IT POINTLESS.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 11 2008, 08:05 AM~12122644
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: AND YOUR HALLOWEEN PARTY...  :angry: I WILL SEE YOU THERE HOMIE :biggrin:
> *




C WHAT I MEAN, I EVEN FORGOT ABOUT THAT.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

WASSUP SANCHEZ


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 11 2008, 08:05 AM~12122646
> *YEA I SEEN HIM. DONT WORRY ABOUT THEM DUDES HOMIE IT POINTLESS.
> *


YEAH I KNOW JUST LAUGHING MY ASS OFF YESTERDAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

14 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: SWEET*LIL*V, VENOM65, elpayaso, theoso8, DIRTYSANCHEZ423, C-LO9492, D-TOWN 78


*WOW! HOT TOPIC....* :thumbsup:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

WHAT YALL BOY KNOW ABOUT THIS, IF U GOT KIDS U WILL KNOW. 



YUM YUM YUM YUM YUM, DELICIOSO


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Nov 11 2008, 08:03 AM~12122627
> *LAYSY ASS NIGGGGGGGGGGAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> *


when you going to work


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso+Nov 11 2008, 08:46 AM~12122504-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WAASSSUUUPP SAL!


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 11 2008, 09:08 AM~12122670
> *WHAT YALL BOY KNOW ABOUT THIS, IF U GOT KIDS U WILL KNOW.
> YUM YUM YUM YUM YUM,  DELICIOSO
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Nov 11 2008, 08:08 AM~12122671
> *when you going to work
> *


WHEN I GET THERE WHY YOU A COP OR SOMETHING NNNNNNNNNIIIIIIIGGGGGGAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!       UNLESS I FIRE MY SELF FROM WORK :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 11 2008, 08:09 AM~12122681
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: I KNOW PEOPLE HAD TO HAVE BEEN MOTIVATED AFTER THAT!
> THAT'S WHAT HAPPENED.....DAMN JUST THINK HOW PACKED IT WOULD HAVE BEEN IF IT WENT DOWN SATURDAY.... :0  :0  :0
> WAASSSUUUPP SAL!
> *




CHILLIN WITH MY BABY WATCHIN, WELL I CANT SAY WHAT IM WATCHIN CUZ THEN I WILL GIVE THE ANSWER TO MY TRIVIA QUESTION. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 11 2008, 09:11 AM~12122695
> *CHILLIN WITH MY BABY WATCHIN, WELL I CANT SAY WHAT IM WATCHIN CUZ THEN I WILL GIVE THE ANSWER TO MY TRIVIA QUESTION.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LION KING? :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

PAYASO SHOULD KNOW THE ANSWER TO MY QUESTION. I'LL BUY U A BURGER IF U GET IT. DELICIOSO


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 11 2008, 09:12 AM~12122701
> *LION KING? :biggrin:
> *


NOPE! THAT'S MY MOVIE TO QUOTE....LOL :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Nov 11 2008, 09:13 AM~12122710
> *NOPE! THAT'S MY MOVIE TO QUOTE....LOL :biggrin:
> *


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 11 2008, 08:12 AM~12122701
> *LION KING? :biggrin:
> *




NOPE, NOT THIS TIME REFER BACK TO THE QUESTION A FEW POSTS BACK


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 11 2008, 08:12 AM~12122703
> *PAYASO SHOULD KNOW THE ANSWER TO MY QUESTION. I'LL BUY U A BURGER IF U GET IT. DELICIOSO
> *



DORA


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Nov 11 2008, 08:10 AM~12122686
> *WHEN I GET THERE WHY YOU A COP OR SOMETHING  NNNNNNNNNIIIIIIIGGGGGGAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!             UNLESS I FIRE MY SELF FROM WORK :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



naw im your pimp fool ...........go make me my money :angry:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

GIRLY LOWRIDER HAS THREE BOYS SHE WONT KNOW THIS ONE


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 11 2008, 09:12 AM~12122703
> *PAYASO SHOULD KNOW THE ANSWER TO MY QUESTION. I'LL BUY U A BURGER IF U GET IT. DELICIOSO
> *


PAPADEAUX WOOD ROASTED TALAPIA & YOU GOT A DEAL


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Nov 11 2008, 08:14 AM~12122723
> *DORA
> *




DORA WWWWHHHHOOOOO


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Nov 11 2008, 08:15 AM~12122732
> *:biggrin:
> 
> PAPADEAUX WOOD ROASTED TALAPIA & YOU GOT A DEAL
> *




SOUNDS GOOD TO ME. THATS SOME GOOD STUFF


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 11 2008, 08:15 AM~12122736
> *DORA WWWWHHHHOOOOO
> *



DORA The EXPLORER


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 11 2008, 08:12 AM~12122703
> *PAYASO SHOULD KNOW THE ANSWER TO MY QUESTION. I'LL BUY U A BURGER IF U GET IT. DELICIOSO
> *


I WOULD SAY THATS CHILLIN W DAUGHTER GIVIN LITTLE BITES OR KISSES SO SHE CAN LAUGH HER ASS OFF


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Nov 11 2008, 10:16 AM~12122742
> *DORA The EXPLORER
> *




ALL ABOUT THAT DIEGO !!!!!!!


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 11 2008, 08:15 AM~12122729
> *GIRLY LOWRIDER HAS THREE BOYS SHE WONT KNOW THIS ONE
> *



JUST CAUSE I HAVE 3 BOYS DON'T MEAN NOTHING I DO HAVE NIECES..


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 11 2008, 08:15 AM~12122736
> *DORA WWWWHHHHOOOOO
> *


OH NO NOT DORA ***** IM ALREADY ANOYED WE WACHED IT YESTERDAY ALL DAY


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Nov 11 2008, 08:16 AM~12122742
> *DORA The EXPLORER
> *



DORA IS HELPING EL SENIOR GIGANTE FIND HIS PUPPY. AND HIS PUPPY GOES RUFF RUFF. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

DAMN GIRLY_LOWRIDER YOU DID FOR A BURGER....OH NO, HELL NO! NOT "DELICIOSO" :biggrin: ENOUGH TO ADMIT TO WATCHIN "DORA THE EXPLORER"


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Nov 11 2008, 08:18 AM~12122757
> *OH NO NOT DORA ***** IM ALREADY ANOYED WE WACHED IT YESTERDAY ALL DAY
> *



JUST LIKE I HATE SPONGEBOB....


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

SOME HANDY MANNY GOES HARD TOO......


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Nov 11 2008, 08:17 AM~12122753
> *JUST CAUSE I HAVE 3 BOYS DON'T MEAN NOTHING I DO HAVE NIECES..
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: U GET A CHEESEBURGER FROM JOES AT THE NEXT EVENT. :biggrin:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

ALRIGHT YALL WELL SEE YALL LATER GOT TO GO WORK ENOUGH BULLSHITN FOR TODAY


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Nov 11 2008, 08:18 AM~12122761
> *DAMN GIRLY_LOWRIDER YOU DID FOR A BURGER....OH NO, HELL NO! NOT "DELICIOSO" :biggrin: ENOUGH TO ADMIT TO WATCHIN "DORA THE EXPLORER"
> *



SPONGEBOB IS WHAT STAYS ON AT MY HOUSE....


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Nov 11 2008, 08:19 AM~12122764
> *JUST LIKE I HATE SPONGEBOB....
> *




WHO LIVES IN A PINEAPPLE UNDER THE SEA, *SPONGE BOB SQUARE PANTS*


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Nov 11 2008, 10:20 AM~12122780
> *SPONGEBOB IS WHAT STAYS ON AT MY HOUSE....
> *



SPONGEBOB'S FUNNY...... I CANT STAND THAT WOW WOW WUBBZ YSHIT.......


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Nov 11 2008, 08:20 AM~12122777
> *ALRIGHT YALL WELL SEE YALL LATER GOT TO GO WORK ENOUGH BULLSHITN FOR TODAY
> *


about time :biggrin:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 11 2008, 08:19 AM~12122765
> *SOME HANDY MANNY GOES HARD TOO......
> *


YEAH BOB THE BUILDER THATS REALLY EDUCATIONAL ABOUT WORKING WITH YOUR HANDS AND HELP OTHERS


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 11 2008, 08:21 AM~12122790
> *SPONGEBOB'S FUNNY...... I CANT STAND THAT WOW WOW WUBBZ  YSHIT.......
> *



YO GABBA GABBA IS A CRAZY ASS SHOW. HAVE YALL SEEN THAT ONE.


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 11 2008, 08:20 AM~12122783
> *WHO LIVES IN A PINEAPPLE UNDER THE SEA, SPONGE BOB SQUARE PANTS
> *



who sells little bags of weed ..... SPONGE BOB SQUARE PANTS


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Nov 11 2008, 10:22 AM~12122793
> *YEAH BOB THE BUILDER THATS REALLY EDUCATIONAL ABOUT WORKING WITH YOUR HANDS AND HELP OTHERS
> *



BOB'S A RACIST..... HANDY MANNY IS DOWN WITH LA RAZA


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 11 2008, 08:21 AM~12122790
> *SPONGEBOB'S FUNNY...... I CANT STAND THAT WOW WOW WUBBZ  YSHIT.......
> *



I SEND THEM TO THE ROOM TO WATCH IT...IT GET ON MY NERVES :uh:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 11 2008, 08:23 AM~12122801
> *BOB'S A RACIST.....  HANDY MANNY IS DOWN WITH LA RAZA
> *




IT WENT FROM SHIT TALIKN ABOUT HOPPIN TO TALKIN ABOUT KID SHOWS. 

THAT GOES TO SHOW THAT LOWRIDING IS ALL ABOUT FAMILIA HOMIES.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

THIS TOPIC HAS OFFICIALLY TURNED INTO A TRAINWRECK.......

LOL


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 11 2008, 08:25 AM~12122815
> *IT WENT FROM SHIT TALIKN ABOUT HOPPIN TO TALKIN ABOUT KID SHOWS.
> 
> THAT GOES TO SHOW THAT LOWRIDING IS ALL ABOUT FAMILIA HOMIES.
> *



YOU STARTED IT


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Nov 11 2008, 08:23 AM~12122799
> *who sells little bags of weed ..... SPONGE BOB SQUARE PANTS
> *




WAY TO FUCK UP THE THREAD U NON PARENT ASS *****.


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 11 2008, 10:23 AM~12122796
> *YO GABBA GABBA IS A CRAZY ASS SHOW. HAVE YALL SEEN THAT ONE.
> *


THATS THE SHOW WITH THAT RED DILDO LOOKING THING !

FUCK THAT I TOLLED ME WIFE I DONT WANT JACOB LOOKING AT RED DILDOS ON TV !


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

that *caprice* got me motivated.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Nov 11 2008, 08:26 AM~12122822
> *YOU STARTED IT
> *




I KOW I DID :biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 11 2008, 09:26 AM~12122820
> *THIS TOPIC HAS OFFICIALLY TURNED INTO A TRAINWRECK.......
> 
> LOL
> *


GOTTA LUV IT! :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 11 2008, 10:26 AM~12122830
> *THATS THE SHOW WITH THAT RED DILDO LIKEING THING !
> 
> FUCK THAT I TOLLED ME WIFE I DONT WANT JACOB LOOKING AT RED DILDOS ON TV !
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 11 2008, 08:26 AM~12122820
> *THIS TOPIC HAS OFFICIALLY TURNED INTO A TRAINWRECK.......
> 
> LOL
> *




UR JUST MAD CUZ U DIDNT WIN THE CHEESEBURGER. :biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 11 2008, 09:23 AM~12122796
> *YO GABBA GABBA IS A CRAZY ASS SHOW. HAVE YALL SEEN THAT ONE.
> *


WHAT THE HELL.....LOL.....UR CRAZY AS HELL! :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 11 2008, 08:26 AM~12122830
> *THATS THE SHOW WITH THAT RED DILDO LOOKING THING !
> 
> FUCK THAT I TOLLED ME WIFE I DONT WANT JACOB LOOKING AT RED DILDOS ON TV !
> *




THAT WOULD BE THE ONE :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluethunder81+Nov 11 2008, 09:27 AM~12122832-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 11 2008, 08:19 AM~12122770
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: U GET A CHEESEBURGER FROM JOES AT THE NEXT EVENT.  :biggrin:
> *



U CAN BUY IT FOR JACOB.....


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

GIRLY_LOWRIDER,

WILL YOU & YOUR MAN BE SUPPORTING THE FUNKYTOWN HOP THIS WEEKEND?


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Nov 11 2008, 08:30 AM~12122863
> *GIRLY_LOWRIDER,
> 
> WILL YOU & YOUR MAN BE SUPPORTING THE FUNKYTOWN HOP THIS WEEKEND?
> *



WE JUST MIGHT RIDE OUT THERE...GOT SEE IF HE WORKS SUNDAY


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Nov 11 2008, 08:30 AM~12122858
> *U CAN BUY IT FOR JACOB.....
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 11 2008, 08:30 AM~12122854
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> :angry:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 11 2008, 08:31 AM~12122868
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



PLUS HOW EVER MANY HE WANTS HE DON'T BELIEVE IN HAPPY MEALS ANYMORE :cheesy:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Nov 11 2008, 09:31 AM~12122867
> *WE JUST MIGHT RIDE OUT THERE...GOT SEE IF HE WORKS SUNDAY
> *


IF, HE DOES LEAVE HIM @ HOME! TELL HIM YOU'RE THE SECRETARY FOR THE U.L.A YOU HAVE TO GO TAKE NOTES :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Nov 11 2008, 08:32 AM~12122876
> *PLUS HOW EVER MANY HE WANTS HE DON'T BELIEVE IN HAPPY MEALS ANYMORE  :cheesy:
> *




OH YOU CAN GET HIM AS MANY AS U WANT. AFTER I BUY HIM ONE. :biggrin:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Nov 11 2008, 08:33 AM~12122882
> *IF, HE DOES LEAVE HIM @ HOME! TELL HIM YOU'RE THE SECRETARY FOR THE U.L.A YOU HAVE TO GO TAKE NOTES :biggrin:
> *



TRUE, BUT EVEN IF HE DOES WE MIGHT JUST GO AND CHECK IT OUT


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 11 2008, 08:33 AM~12122885
> *OH YOU CAN GET HIM AS MANY AS U WANT. AFTER I BUY HIM ONE.  :biggrin:
> *



HE'S EXPENSIVE TO FEED :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Raw Footage


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 11 2008, 08:26 AM~12122824
> *WAY TO FUCK UP THE THREAD U NON PARENT ASS *****.
> *


man sorry i shopuld go shoot myself now 
:guns:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Nov 11 2008, 08:42 AM~12122943
> *man sorry i shopuld go shoot myself now
> :guns:
> *




GOOD IDEA :biggrin:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 11 2008, 08:44 AM~12122962
> *GOOD IDEA  :biggrin:
> *



punk lol


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by texas214_@Nov 10 2008, 09:34 PM~12118737
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01HefVAvuBc
> last nights video
> *


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

spoke to switchamanjr and he want to do the hop somewhere else. he said the cops would shut the car wash down quick. he said maybe at echo park where there is more space? or anyone know of a better place


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Nov 11 2008, 09:32 AM~12123309
> *spoke to switchamanjr and he want to do the hop somewhere else. he said the cops would shut the car wash down quick. he said maybe at echo park where there is more space? or anyone know of a better place
> *



ECHO PARK SOUNDS GOOD, I THINK THAT WOULD BE A GOOD PLACE TO GO IF ITS DURING DAYLIGHT HOURS.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Nov 11 2008, 11:32 AM~12123309
> *spoke to switchamanjr and he want to do the hop somewhere else. he said the cops would shut the car wash down quick. he said maybe at echo park where there is more space? or anyone know of a better place
> *


NOT IN FORT WORTH... I HATE THEM FUKKIN LAWS OVER THERE...


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Nov 11 2008, 09:32 AM~12123309
> *spoke to switchamanjr and he want to do the hop somewhere else. he said the cops would shut the car wash down quick. he said maybe at echo park where there is more space? or anyone know of a better place
> *




LETS DO IT IN FRONT OF THE POLICE STATION FUCK IT.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 11 2008, 09:35 AM~12123327
> *NOT IN FORT WORTH... I HATE THEM FUKKIN LAWS OVER THERE...
> *




UR NOT EVEN GONNA SHOW UP. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 11 2008, 11:35 AM~12123335
> *LETS DO IT IN FRONT OF THE POLICE STATION FUCK IT.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: I WILL STILL BE THERE THO!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 11 2008, 11:36 AM~12123340
> *UR NOT EVEN GONNA SHOW UP.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


KNEW IT WUZ COMING!! :biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 11 2008, 10:34 AM~12123325
> *ECHO PARK SOUNDS GOOD, I THINK THAT WOULD BE A GOOD PLACE TO GO IF ITS DURING DAYLIGHT HOURS.
> *


maybe someone from that part of town knows a better place. but if not its the car wash


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Nov 11 2008, 11:32 AM~12123309
> *spoke to switchamanjr and he want to do the hop somewhere else. he said the cops would shut the car wash down quick. he said maybe at Echo lake park where there is more space? or anyone know of a better place
> *


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

I DON'T THINK THERE IS GONNA BE A HOP THIS WEEKEND. WELL AT LEAST WITH PRIMO.

I'M JUST SAYIN.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES+Nov 11 2008, 11:32 AM~12123309-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Switch Man Jr. (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 11 2008, 09:53 AM~12123478
> *I DON'T THINK THERE IS GONNA BE A HOP THIS WEEKEND. WELL AT LEAST WITH PRIMO.
> 
> I'M JUST SAYIN.
> *


 :uh: why not .........i now the "m" aint backin down :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Switch Man Jr. (Jul 14, 2006)

ELCO park? sup primo :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switch Man Jr._@Nov 11 2008, 12:34 PM~12123850
> *ELCO park? sup primo :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switch Man Jr._@Nov 10 2008, 10:20 AM~12112306
> *primo it aint over my *****
> *




THIS THE SWITCHMAN CALL OUT.


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

:420:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS81_@Nov 10 2008, 11:41 AM~12113042
> *HEY DOG ITS COOL WIT ME, THE WASH IN SOUTH SIDE
> *




AND THIS WAS PRIMO AGREEING TO THE CALL OUT. SO WHERE IS IT GONNA BE AT. :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 11 2008, 12:44 PM~12123960
> *THIS THE SWITCHMAN CALL OUT.
> *



Damm everyone wants some of Primo...


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

WOW THIS IS STILL A HOT TOPIC.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

WASSUP SCARFACE


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: SWEET*LIL*V, TINY T., BONES64, theoso8, Pranks, 214RIDERZ, Switch Man Jr., hittin back bumper, GABRIEL(SCARFACE)

*HOT TOPIC*


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

THIS IS GOOD SHIT HERE


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switch Man Jr._@Nov 11 2008, 11:28 AM~12123789
> *:uh: why not .........i now the "m" aint backin down  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


OK CALL PRIMO...



> _Originally posted by VENOM65+Nov 11 2008, 11:45 AM~12123972-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WELL AFTER SUNDAY....WE KNOW WHY!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Nov 11 2008, 11:00 AM~12124136
> *THIS IS GOOD SHIT HERE
> *





I KNOW HUUHH


----------



## BONES64 (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 11 2008, 08:05 AM~12122646
> *YEA I SEEN HIM. DONT WORRY ABOUT THEM DUDES HOMIE IT POINTLESS.
> *


Hey I gotta new screen name today GO FUK YASELF DATS me today U SUKA ASS *****!!


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Echo park sounds good theirs plenty of space at that park.And your dam rite everyone wants a part of Primo the ***** aint be out in 3 years what u expect. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*LUNCH BREAK BRB


----------



## BONES64 (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 11 2008, 10:49 AM~12124010
> *WOW THIS IS STILL A HOT TOPIC.
> *


OOOOOOOO dat was soo 2 years ago get over it 2007


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BONES64_@Nov 11 2008, 11:07 AM~12124216
> *Hey I gotta new screen name today GO FUK YASELF DATS me today U SUKA ASS *****!!
> *




IM NOT ARGUE WITH U VATO. CUZ LIKE I SAID ITS POINTLESS. AND MY NEW SCREEN NAME WILL BE, FUCK U BACK U PUSSY ASS *****.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BONES64_@Nov 11 2008, 11:09 AM~12124233
> *OOOOOOOO dat was soo 2 years ago get over it 2007
> *




YEA AND WHAT U JUST POSTED WAS GAY AS FUCK.


----------



## BONES64 (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 11 2008, 11:10 AM~12124243
> *YEA AND WHAT U JUST POSTED WAS GAY AS FUCK.
> *


had to write in your lingo


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BONES64_@Nov 11 2008, 11:09 AM~12124233
> *OOOOOOOO dat was soo 2 years ago get over it 2007
> *


 WHATS THE MATTER BITCH U STILL TYPING WITH ONE FINGER.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BONES64_@Nov 11 2008, 11:13 AM~12124272
> *had to write in your lingo
> *



IT TOOK U THAT LONG TO TYPE THAT


----------



## BONES64 (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 11 2008, 11:14 AM~12124277
> *WHATS THE MATTER BITCH U STILL TYPING WITH ONE FINGER.
> *


Yeah the other ones in yo ass


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

ANYTHING ELSE FAGBOY.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

REALLY CUZ LAST I REMEMBER IT WAS ON MY BALLS WHILE U WERE SUCKING MY DICK.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

OK I'M DONE HAVE FUN GAY BOY


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

TODAY ***** TODAY


----------



## BONES64 (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 11 2008, 11:15 AM~12124298
> *ANYTHING ELSE FAGBOY.
> *


yeah get RID of dat TIGHT ASS RED SHIRT  (and by tight I dont mean COOL dats 4sure)


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: ANY DAY NOW


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BONES64_@Nov 11 2008, 11:18 AM~12124326
> *yeah get RID of dat TIGHT ASS RED SHIRT  (and by tight I dont mean COOL dats 4sure)
> *




THE FUNNY THING IS U KNOW ME, I DONT KNOW U ***, AND U WERE OBVIOUSLY CHECKING ME OUT. *****


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

I WILL MAKE SURE AND BUY A BIG ASS SHIRT THAT HANGS DOWN PAST MY NEES LIKE U DUMB ASS FUCKS. MAYBE U WEAR THEM THAT WAY CUZ U REALLY WANNA WEAR A DRESS.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

AND HE IS STILL TYPING WITH ONE FINGER


----------



## BONES64 (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 11 2008, 11:20 AM~12124350
> *THE FUNNY THING IS U KNOW ME, I DONT KNOW U ***, AND U WERE OBVIOUSLY CHECKING ME OUT. ***</span>
> *



Yeah and I was thinking hmmmmm..... I bet.... That shirt matches his .......<span style=\'color:red\'>TIGHT RED PANTIES


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

I SAID I WAS DONE A FEW POSTS AGO. THIS TIME I AM DONE TALK TO U LATER FUCK FACE.


----------



## BONES64 (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 11 2008, 11:22 AM~12124365
> *AND HE IS STILL TYPING WITH ONE FINGER
> *


Damn u type fast Ibet... U were >>> your high schools JACK OFF CHAMP ALL 4 YEARS


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BONES64_@Nov 11 2008, 11:22 AM~12124366
> *Yeah and I was thinking  hmmmmm..... I bet.... That shirt matches his .......TIGHT RED PANTIES
> *




THERE CALLED SPEEDOS, AND U WOULD KNOW SINCE U HAD MY COCK IN YOUR MOUTH. :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BONES64_@Nov 11 2008, 11:24 AM~12124384
> *Damn u type fast Ibet... U were >>> your high schools JACK OFF CHAMP ALL 4 YEARS
> *




HELL YEA I STILL AM


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

I'M DONE ***, LIKE I SAID ITS POINTLESS. HAVE A GOOD AY SIR AND LEARN TO TYPE WITH AT LEAST TWO FINGERS.


----------



## BONES64 (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 11 2008, 11:25 AM~12124397
> *HELL YEA I STILL AM
> *


u stooped my ***** keep meat beatin :biggrin:


----------



## BONES64 (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 11 2008, 11:27 AM~12124413
> *I'M DONE ***, LIKE I SAID ITS POINTLESS. HAVE A GOOD AY SIR AND LEARN TO TYPE WITH AT LEAST TWO FINGERS.
> *


naw homie I'm da 1 finger champ


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BONES64_@Nov 11 2008, 11:29 AM~12124435
> *naw homie I'm da 1 finger champ
> *




I GUESS SO :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

IM THE ONE FINGER CHAMP ALSO, BUT LIKE THIS.


----------



## BONES64 (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Nov 10 2008, 11:12 PM~12121177
> *Ok people,all im going to say is we the "I C"must be doin somthg rite if we have people from out of town comin to compete with us.If we werent real K C wouldnt have bothered to drive 10 hours and spend serval hundred dollars to come down.We held r own,we didnt get smashed on, we did our thing too.We all had a good time.One thing that surprised me though was little Dav from bad boys,the shit that u were talkin made it seem like u wer from K C instead of D town , its time for a reality ck u need to figure out what side u on my *****
> *


Lil Dav is a friend of mine maybe next time u see him u should CHECK HIS REALITY


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 11 2008, 01:39 PM~12124519
> *IM THE ONE FINGER CHAMP ALSO, BUT LIKE THIS.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

VENOM PAY NO MIND TO THAT POOR GUY....JEALOUSY & IGNORANCE GO HAND IN HAND!

SO, WHAT TIME IS THE HOP? WHERE, WHEN & WHO'S HOPPING :biggrin: ?


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 11 2008, 12:39 PM~12124519
> *IM THE ONE FINGER CHAMP ALSO, BUT LIKE THIS.
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BONES64 (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Nov 11 2008, 11:42 AM~12124559
> *VENOM PAY NO MIND TO THAT POOR GUY....JEALOUSY & IGNORANCE GO HAND IN HAND!
> 
> SO, WHAT TIME IS THE HOP?  WHERE, WHEN & WHO'S HOPPING :biggrin: ?
> *


Pay me no MIND dats right pay me in CASH!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

*BONES64*

New Member

Posts: 17
Joined: Oct 2008

*******************************
LOOKS TO ME LIKE IT'S ANOTHER GUY HIDING BEHIND A SCREEN NAME!
:thumbsup: GOOD JOB....


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

I COME BACK FROM LUNCH AND DAMN WE GO FROM HOP TO KIDS CARTOONS TO SOME HATIN.


----------



## BONES64 (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 11 2008, 11:39 AM~12124519
> *IM THE ONE FINGER CHAMP ALSO, BUT LIKE THIS.
> 
> 
> ...


I KNEW IT RED AGIN IT REALLY IS YOU


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BONES64_@Nov 11 2008, 12:48 PM~12124624
> *Pay me no MIND dats right pay me in CASH!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:uh: GET A LIFE!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

WASSUP SANCHEZ, HOW WAS LUNCH HOMIE.


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 11 2008, 12:49 PM~12124639
> *I COME BACK FROM LUNCH AND DAMN WE HO FROM HOP TO KIDS CARTOONS TO SOME HATIN.
> *


HATERS ALL OVER THE WORLD.....MAY I ADD SOME HIDE BEHIND SCREEN NAMES.... :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Nov 11 2008, 11:52 AM~12124667
> *HATERS ALL OVER THE WORLD.....MAY I ADD SOME HIDE BEHIND SCREEN NAMES.... :biggrin:
> *



HA HA, LOOK AT UR AVATAR I HAVE MY TIGHT RED SHIRT ON. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BONES64 (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Nov 11 2008, 11:52 AM~12124667
> *HATERS ALL OVER THE WORLD.....MAY I ADD SOME HIDE BEHIND SCREEN NAMES.... :biggrin:
> *


And some hide behind BIG RED TIGHT SHIRTS


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BONES64_@Nov 11 2008, 11:56 AM~12124696
> *And some hide behind BIG RED TIGHT SHIRTS
> *




:0 :0 :0


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 11 2008, 12:54 PM~12124685
> *HA HA, LOOK AT UR AVATAR I HAVE MY TIGHT RED SHIRT ON.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


*YUMMY....SUPER HANDSOME *:thumbsup: ....*SO NOT GAY *


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 11 2008, 12:50 PM~12124657
> *WASSUP SANCHEZ, HOW WAS LUNCH HOMIE.
> *


JIMMY JOHNS NOT TOO BAD...HAD TO EAT FAST TO GET BACK TO THE DFW NOVELAS :biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BONES64_@Nov 11 2008, 12:56 PM~12124696
> *And some hide behind BIG RED TIGHT SHIRTS
> *


I MUST SAY....YOU ARE AN ORIGINAL, BUT SO NOT FUNNY!!!!!!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

I FOUND THIS IN THE MAJESTICS MOTHER TOPIC.



> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423+Nov 11 2008, 10:53 AM~12123478-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOLD'M UP JR YOUR SHIT BROKE NOSED UP TO PRIMO YOU FIXED AT THE HOP BUT DIDN'T COME BACK FOR MORE ONCE YOU SAW WHAT IT DO.

AND DON'T FRONT YOU WERE HOPPING IT WHILE YOU WERE LEAVIN, SO YOU COULD HAVE NOSED BACK UP.

PRIMO WAS SMASHIN THE BUMPER AND YOU WANT SOME YOU GOT A BOOTY KIT ON THAT CADDY YOU MUST NOT THINK YOU GONNA GET NEAR THE BUMPER!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BONES64_@Nov 11 2008, 11:56 AM~12124696
> *And some hide behind BIG RED TIGHT SHIRTS
> *



YA PARA DE ANDAR MAMANDO VERGA GUEY, OH SHIT I BET U DIDNT KNOW I COULD TYPE IN SPANISH. :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 11 2008, 12:00 PM~12124744
> *I FOUND THIS IN THE MAJESTICS MOTHER TOPIC.
> HOLD'M UP JR YOUR SHIT BROKE NOSED UP TO PRIMO YOU FIXED AT THE HOP BUT DIDN'T COME BACK FOR MORE ONCE YOU SAW WHAT IT DO.
> 
> ...




HOP IT HOP IT HOP IT :biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 11 2008, 01:00 PM~12124748
> *YA PARA DE ANDAR MAMANDO VERGA GUEY, OH SHIT I BET U DIDNT KNOW I COULD TYPE IN SPANISH.  :biggrin:
> *


BONES64 IS EITHER

A) MAKING A NEW SCREEN NAME TO HIDE BEHIND
OR
B) STILL THINKING OF SOMETHING TO TYPE


----------



## BONES64 (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 11 2008, 12:00 PM~12124748
> *YA PARA DE ANDAR MAMANDO VERGA GUEY, OH SHIT I BET U DIDNT KNOW I COULD TYPE IN SPANISH.  :biggrin:
> *


Bet u did'nt ether


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BONES64_@Nov 11 2008, 12:03 PM~12124780
> *Bet u did'nt ether
> *



HA THAT WAS KINDA FUNNY. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BONES64 (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Nov 11 2008, 12:02 PM~12124776
> *BONES64 IS EITHER
> 
> A) MAKING A NEW SCREEN NAME TO HIDE BEHIND
> ...


Look I cant beef wit a chic ...... Let me go get my Tia! AAAAAAA TIAAAAA


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

<span style=\'color:blue\'>*RED SHIRT.....HANDSOME MAN......PRICELESS!*


----------



## BONES64 (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Nov 11 2008, 12:07 PM~12124822
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>RED SHIRT.....HANDSOME MAN......PRICELESS!
> *


Pricless naw.... More like WORTHLESS


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BONES64_@Nov 11 2008, 01:07 PM~12124821
> *Look I cant beef wit a chic ...... Let me go get my Tia!  AAAAAAA TIAAAAA
> *



hno: *......IF, SHE'S AS ENTERTAINING AS YOU ARE....PUT HER ON DUDE! I LOVE COMEDY!*

IF, NOT KEEP HER OUT OF IT!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BONES64_@Nov 11 2008, 12:07 PM~12124821
> *Look I cant beef wit a chic ...... Let me go get my Tia!  AAAAAAA TIAAAAA
> *



ITS ALL GOOD, BEEF WITH ME


----------



## BONES64 (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 11 2008, 12:10 PM~12124862
> *ITS ALL GOOD, BEEF WITH ME
> *


OK CHICA LETS GET IT ON :biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 11 2008, 01:10 PM~12124862
> *ITS ALL GOOD, BEEF WITH ME
> *


*"BEEF"....LOL! STOP IT HE MIGHT GET EXCITED.....JK I'LL STAY OUT OF IT ALREADY! I'LL DEFINITELY READ THOUGH, BECAUSE THIS IS TOO FUNNY*


----------



## BONES64 (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 11 2008, 12:10 PM~12124862
> *ITS ALL GOOD, BEEF WITH ME
> *


I Knew u were a CHIC


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

YEA IM A CHIC THAT CAN GIVE U BEEF. BONIFIED MEXICAN TUBE STEAK. ALL UP IN YO STANKIN ASS.


----------



## BONES64 (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Nov 11 2008, 12:13 PM~12124882
> *"BEEF"....LOL! STOP IT HE MIGHT GET EXCITED.....JK I'LL STAY OUT OF IT ALREADY!  I'LL DEFINITELY READ THOUGH, BECAUSE THIS IS TOO FUNNY
> *


OOOh NO ya dont My Tia's on her Way and as soon as she finishes her tacos and takes a nap she'll be ready 4 u!! a go do some push ups or somthin cuz shes big y ta loca la cabrona (she even scares me sometimes)


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

IS THIS YOUR TIA, 

I BEEN KNOWING HER FOREVER









:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BONES64_@Nov 11 2008, 01:17 PM~12124943
> *OOOh NO ya dont My Tia's on her Way and as soon as she finishes her tacos and takes a nap she'll be ready 4 u!! a go do some push ups or somthin cuz shes big y ta loca la cabrona (she even scares me sometimes)
> *


SPOOKY.....I GUESS IT REALLY DOESN'T MATTER....NOBODY KNOWS WHO EITHER OF YOU ARE!

GOOD LUCK W/THE NEXT SCREEN NAME MR. COMEDIAN!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*GET A FUCKIN ROOM THIS SHIT HAS NOTHING NEAR TO DO WITH ANY HOP.*


----------



## BONES64 (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 11 2008, 12:21 PM~12124993
> *IS THIS YOUR TIA,
> 
> I BEEN KNOWING HER FOREVER
> ...


yea I BET U uesd 2 Hit dat 2 b4 you turned GAY dat is


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 11 2008, 12:22 PM~12125014
> *GET A FUCKIN ROOM THIS SHIT HAS NOTHING NEAR TO DO WITH ANY HOP.
> *




YES IT DOES, THIS GUY HOPPED ON THE MAJESTICS NUTS THE OTHER NIGHT AT JOES. NOW IF THATS NOT HOPPIN I DONT WHAT IS. :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

AND HES WAS SWANGIN TO, AINT THAT THE SAYING SWANG WHAT U BRANG.


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

*ShamWOW*


----------



## BONES64 (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Nov 11 2008, 12:22 PM~12125012
> *SPOOKY.....I GUESS IT REALLY DOESN'T MATTER....NOBODY KNOWS WHO EITHER OF YOU ARE!
> 
> GOOD LUCK W/THE NEXT SCREEN NAME MR. COMEDIAN!
> *


MR. COMEDIAN u picked it dats the next one


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

OK OK, IM REALLY DONE THIS TIME. I WILL NO LONGER POST ANY MORE VULGER LANGUAGE ON THIS TOPIC. HAVE A GOOD DAY DUDE MAYBE NEXT TIME.


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 11 2008, 02:27 PM~12125101
> *ShamWOW
> *


sorry i just saw that commercial


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 11 2008, 12:27 PM~12125101
> *ShamWOW
> *



WASSUP HOMIE


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 11 2008, 01:27 PM~12125101
> *ShamWOW
> *


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

*SO, IS THERE GOIN' TO BE A HOP AFTER ALL?*

CAN WE JUST FORGET ABOUT THE GUY PLAYIN' HIDE & SEEK......


----------



## BONES64 (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 11 2008, 12:26 PM~12125087
> *AND HES WAS SWANGIN TO, AINT THAT THE SAYING SWANG WHAT U BRANG.
> *


I'll SWANG DEES NUTS IN YO FACE IF YOU LIKE (I Know u do)


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BONES64_@Nov 11 2008, 12:31 PM~12125160
> *I'll SWANG DEES NUTS IN YO FACE IF YOU LIKE (I Know u do)
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Nov 11 2008, 02:31 PM~12125159
> *SO, IS THERE GOIN' TO BE A HOP AFTER ALL?
> 
> CAN WE JUST FORGET ABOUT THE GUY PLAYIN' HIDE & SEEK......
> *


 :biggrin: X2 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 11 2008, 12:30 PM~12125156
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


*IT'LL SOAK UP UR FUCKIN DOG HA HA THATS FUNNY SHIT*


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 11 2008, 01:30 PM~12125156
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT THE HELL.......
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jesse75042 (Sep 20, 2006)

few pics my 8year old son took. oh sorry about flash in people faces f


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## BONES64 (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 11 2008, 12:31 PM~12125170
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Yeah that was a good 1 all dis back and forth bullshittin keeps ppl readin


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jesse75042_@Nov 11 2008, 01:41 PM~12125291
> *few pics my 8year old son took. oh sorry about flash in people faces f
> 
> 
> ...


WOW....PRETTY GOOD PICS FOR AN 8 YR OLD! :thumbsup:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

16 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: King61!, ryderz, VENOM65, <span style=\'colorurple\'>tito_ls</span>, Firefly, DIRTYSANCHEZ423, SWEET*LIL*V, BONES64, theoso8, jesse75042, 214RIDERZ











































hahaha j/k homie


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BONES64_@Nov 11 2008, 12:44 PM~12125316
> *Yeah that was a good 1 all dis back and forth bullshittin keeps ppl readin
> *


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BONES64_@Nov 11 2008, 02:44 PM~12125316
> *Yeah that was a good 1 all dis back and forth bullshittin keeps ppl readin
> *


yall gonna get a room now :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 11 2008, 12:47 PM~12125362
> *16 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 11 Members: King61!, ryderz, VENOM65, <span style=\'colorurple\'>tito_ls</span>, Firefly, DIRTYSANCHEZ423, SWEET*LIL*V, BONES64, theoso8, jesse75042, 214RIDERZ
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 11 2008, 01:47 PM~12125362
> *16 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 11 Members: King61!, ryderz, VENOM65, <span style=\'colorurple\'>tito_ls</span>, Firefly, DIRTYSANCHEZ423, SWEET*LIL*V, BONES64, theoso8, jesse75042, 214RIDERZ
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :angry: :angry: :roflmao: :roflmao: ...u get that text?


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 11 2008, 12:48 PM~12125377
> *yall gonna get a room now :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



ALREADY GOT IT :biggrin:


----------



## BONES64 (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 11 2008, 12:48 PM~12125377
> *yall gonna get a room now :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


Y u gonna put out sum af dat ass or what


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BONES64_@Nov 11 2008, 12:51 PM~12125419
> *Y u gonna put out sum af dat ass or what
> *




AH HELL


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 11 2008, 01:47 PM~12125362
> *16 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 11 Members: King61!, ryderz, VENOM65, <span style=\'colorurple\'>tito_ls</span>, Firefly, DIRTYSANCHEZ423, SWEET*LIL*V, BONES64, theoso8, jesse75042, 214RIDERZ
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 11 2008, 02:43 PM~12125307
> *
> *


 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)




----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BONES64_@Nov 11 2008, 01:51 PM~12125419
> *Y u gonna put out sum af dat ass or what
> *


OH MY GOD..... :buttkick:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BONES64_@Nov 11 2008, 02:51 PM~12125419
> *Y u gonna put out sum af dat ass or what
> *


 :nono: :nono: :loco: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Nov 11 2008, 01:54 PM~12125455
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT KIND OF LOOKS LIKE A GUY WE SEEN @ TEJANO WEST A COUPLE OF WEEKS AGO...... :biggrin:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

that would be a cool place to do this at ...... but maybe we can put up a hop area with yellow tape around ..... cuz with everyone they all want to be part of it ..... and its hard to get pixz or vidz....... i have pleanty of yellow tape ...... i got it from my dads friend whos a cop ................. just saying


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

14 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: 9-lives, Switch Man Jr., SWEET*LIL*V, King61!, theoso8, I.C. Joker, VENOM65, DIRTYSANCHEZ423

YES! HE'S FINALLY GONE....... :thumbsup:


----------



## BONES64 (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 11 2008, 12:56 PM~12125484
> *:nono:  :nono:  :loco:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


have to use pics. cuz u cant spell


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: SWEET*LIL*V, jesse75042, King61!, I.C. Joker, *BONES64*, Switch Man Jr., theoso8, VENOM65


DAMN! I SPOKE TOO SOON :angry:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Nov 11 2008, 01:01 PM~12125544
> *14 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: 9-lives, Switch Man Jr., SWEET*LIL*V, King61!, theoso8, I.C. Joker, VENOM65, DIRTYSANCHEZ423
> 
> ...


SO HOP OR NO HOP !!! I'M FINALLY OFF THIS WEEKEND !!!


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito_ls_@Nov 11 2008, 02:48 PM~12125385
> *:0  :0  :angry:  :angry:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ...u get that text?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

15 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: King61!, BONES64, regal ryda, SWEET*LIL*V, 9-lives, theoso8, Switch Man Jr., *People's Choice*, jesse75042, I.C. Joker, VENOM65





















































and i aint kidding :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 11 2008, 12:43 PM~12125307
> *
> *




   :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Switch Man Jr. (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 11 2008, 12:00 PM~12124744
> *I FOUND THIS IN THE MAJESTICS MOTHER TOPIC.
> HOLD'M UP JR YOUR SHIT BROKE NOSED UP TO PRIMO YOU FIXED AT THE HOP BUT DIDN'T COME BACK FOR MORE ONCE YOU SAW WHAT IT DO.
> 
> ...


don't worried about my 5th wheel primo agreed to hop 
right?
forget the car wash elco park sat 2pm sound ok or u need another late pass


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switch Man Jr._@Nov 11 2008, 01:06 PM~12125600
> *don't worried about my 5th wheel primo agreed to hop
> right?
> forget the car wash elco park sat 2pm sound ok or u need another late pass
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BONES64_@Nov 11 2008, 03:02 PM~12125555
> *have to use pics. cuz u cant spell
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switch Man Jr._@Nov 11 2008, 03:06 PM~12125600
> *don't worried about my 5th wheel primo agreed to hop
> right?
> forget the car wash elco park sat 2pm sound ok or u need another late pass
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

:biggrin: :0 so echo park 2 oclock going down or whats the deal I WANT TO SEE SWITCHMANJRS CAR SMASHING


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

WHAT UP VENOM ANOTHER DAY OF THESE R THE DAYS OF OUR LIFES :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Nov 11 2008, 01:11 PM~12125638
> *WHAT UP VENOM ANOTHER DAY OF THESE R THE DAYS OF OUR LIFES :biggrin:
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 11 2008, 02:06 PM~12125594
> *15 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 11 Members: King61!, BONES64, regal ryda, SWEET*LIL*V, 9-lives, theoso8, Switch Man Jr., People's Choice, jesse75042, I.C. Joker, VENOM65
> 
> ...



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Nov 11 2008, 02:09 PM~12125621
> *:biggrin:  :0 so echo park 2 oclock going down or whats the deal I WANT TO SEE SWITCHMANJRS CAR SMASHING
> *


IT LOOKS LIKE ECHO PARK 9-LIVES SO BRING MY GIRL & THE KIDDOS IT'S GONNA BE FUN :biggrin: .....TRUST ME YOU MISSED OUT ON A AWSOME HOP LAST SUNDAY....


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

OT WAS A BAD ASS HOP FOR REAL WENT DOWN WELL NO DRAMA JSUT HOPPIN CANT WAIT MAN MORE OF THESE GOING DOWN GONNA BRING EVERYTHING RIGHT BACK TOGETHER WERE IT BELONGS :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switch Man Jr._@Nov 11 2008, 02:06 PM~12125600
> *don't worried about my 5th wheel primo agreed to hop
> right?
> forget the car wash elco park sat 2pm sound ok or u need another late pass
> *


DID YOU TALK TO HIM?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Nov 11 2008, 02:09 PM~12125621
> *:biggrin:  :0 so echo park 2 oclock going down or whats the deal I WANT TO SEE SWITCHMANJRS CAR SMASHING
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Nov 11 2008, 01:02 PM~12125562
> *SO HOP OR NO HOP !!! I'M FINALLY OFF THIS WEEKEND !!!
> *


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

:biggrin: I THINK IT WILL DO SOMETHING FOO SHOOO


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 11 2008, 01:14 PM~12125666
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




HEY SANCHEZ THE RICKROLLED.COM SHIT WAS NOT EVEN COOL. :biggrin:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

SHIT IM JSUT A MOTIVATER SPEAKER DONT MIND ME :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 11 2008, 02:15 PM~12125678
> *HEY SANCHEZ THE RICKROLLED.COM SHIT WAS NOT EVEN COOL.  :biggrin:
> *


YOU KNOW THE RULES AND SO DO I


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 11 2008, 03:15 PM~12125678
> *HEY SANCHEZ THE RICKROLLED.COM SHIT WAS NOT EVEN COOL.  :biggrin:
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :rant: :rant:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

24 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
20 Members: King61!, VENOM65, jesse75042, KandyRegal, regal ryda, I.C. Joker, 9-lives, GASHOPJUNKIE, ryderz, People's Choice, 214RIDERZ, BONES64, 81.7.TX., DIRTYSANCHEZ423, Girly_Lowrider, SWEET*LIL*V, theoso8, Loco 61, Switch Man Jr., 70 on 72s



everybody gonna be looking for new jobs nextweek


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Nov 11 2008, 01:12 PM~12125644
> *IT LOOKS LIKE ECHO PARK 9-LIVES SO BRING MY GIRL & THE KIDDOS IT'S GONNA BE FUN :biggrin: .....TRUST ME YOU MISSED OUT ON A AWSOME HOP LAST SUNDAY....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

YOU KNOW THAT SH^T CAN BE READ ALL OUT OF CONTEXT RITE PUTO !!!!!


BUT I KNOW WHAT U MEAN !!! ORALE 2 O'CLOCK,WE THERE THIS TIME !! 


PENDIJA !!!! 

:rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

SWEET*LIL*V

I DON'T THINK WE'LL MAKE IT OUR THERE....GOT JACOB'S CHAMPIONSHIP GAME SATURDAY


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 11 2008, 02:18 PM~12125703
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :rant:  :rant:
> *


  


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

23 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
19 Members: miggy254, individualsbox, I.C. Joker, DIRTYSANCHEZ423, Sin7, VENOM65, 9-lives, regal ryda, theoso8, KandyRegal, 70 on 72s, 214RIDERZ, BONES64, Girly_Lowrider, 81.7.TX., SWEET*LIL*V, jesse75042, People's Choice, Loco 61



dayummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm iam glad to see iam not the only one that doesnt have a job :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 11 2008, 01:17 PM~12125692
> *YOU KNOW THE RULES AND SO DO I
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

YEA IN WERE NTO GONNA HAVE COMPUTER ACCESS :0


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

SUP WIT MIG !!! SACA LAS TORTILLAS HOMIE !!!


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 11 2008, 02:18 PM~12125704
> *24 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 20 Members: King61!, VENOM65, jesse75042, KandyRegal, regal ryda, I.C. Joker, 9-lives, GASHOPJUNKIE, ryderz, People's Choice, 214RIDERZ, BONES64, 81.7.TX., DIRTYSANCHEZ423, Girly_Lowrider, SWEET*LIL*V, theoso8, Loco 61, Switch Man Jr., 70 on 72s
> everybody gonna be looking for new jobs nextweek
> *


I'M A SUPERVISOR....THAT WON'T HAPPEN :tongue:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

IM A MANAGER SO ILL BE HERE NO MATTER WHAT CAUSE MY OLDER SISTERS THE GM :biggrin:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Nov 11 2008, 01:21 PM~12125748
> *I'M A SUPERVISOR....THAT WON'T HAPPEN :tongue:
> *


U CAN HIRE EVERYONE THAT GET'S FIRED.... :biggrin:


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 11 2008, 01:43 PM~12125307
> *
> *


not this shit again :angry: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Nov 11 2008, 02:21 PM~12125748
> *I'M A SUPERVISOR....THAT WON'T HAPPEN :tongue:
> *


RIGHT

I WISH A MUTHA FUCK WOULD TELL ME NO LAYITLOW...I'D RICKROLL HIS ASS!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 11 2008, 03:18 PM~12125704
> *24 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 20 Members: King61!, VENOM65, jesse75042, KandyRegal, regal ryda, I.C. Joker, 9-lives, GASHOPJUNKIE, ryderz, People's Choice, 214RIDERZ, BONES64, 81.7.TX., DIRTYSANCHEZ423, Girly_Lowrider, SWEET*LIL*V, theoso8, Loco 61, Switch Man Jr., 70 on 72s
> everybody gonna be looking for new jobs nextweek
> *


Shit I am already looking!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 11 2008, 02:19 PM~12125725
> *23 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 19 Members: miggy254, individualsbox, I.C. Joker, DIRTYSANCHEZ423, Sin7, VENOM65, 9-lives, regal ryda, theoso8, KandyRegal, 70 on 72s, 214RIDERZ, BONES64, Girly_Lowrider, 81.7.TX., SWEET*LIL*V, jesse75042, People's Choice, Loco 61
> dayummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm iam glad to see iam not the only one that doesnt have a job  :biggrin:
> *


veterans day... The bank is closed


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 11 2008, 03:19 PM~12125719
> *
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Nov 11 2008, 03:21 PM~12125748
> *I'M A SUPERVISOR....THAT WON'T HAPPEN :tongue:
> *


me 2 :yes:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Nov 11 2008, 02:19 PM~12125717
> *SWEET*LIL*V
> 
> I DON'T THINK WE'LL MAKE IT OUR THERE....GOT JACOB'S CHAMPIONSHIP GAME SATURDAY
> *


*THAT SUX MAYBE....OH, WELL THE KIDDOS COME FIRST....C-YA NEXT TIME*

*GOOD LUCK JACOB*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Nov 11 2008, 02:22 PM~12125757
> *not this shit again :angry:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> *


I JUST WANT TO TELL YOU HOW I'M FEELING :biggrin:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Nov 11 2008, 01:22 PM~12125769
> *THAT SUX MAYBE....OH, WELL THE KIDDOS COME FIRST....C-YA NEXT TIME
> 
> GOOD LUCK JACOB
> *



THE NEXT ONE FOR SURE


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 11 2008, 03:22 PM~12125765
> *veterans day... The bank is closed
> *


damn i kno, i was gonna get wanna them fuckrs 2day, ran up & the fuckn doors lockd :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

i been debating bout goin to magnificos or not... but some mofo made that decision for me last night :angry: i got rear ended


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 11 2008, 02:23 PM~12125773
> *I JUST WANT TO TELL YOU HOW I'M FEELING :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:

I was on the phone with my wife and i clicked on that shit... She stayed quiet for a second...

RICKOWNED


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 11 2008, 02:25 PM~12125790
> *damn i kno, i was gonna get wanna them fuckrs 2day, ran up & the fuckn doors lockd :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


Ace Cash Express is wide open though


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Nov 11 2008, 02:21 PM~12125755
> *U CAN HIRE EVERYONE THAT GET'S FIRED.... :biggrin:
> *



LOL :biggrin: .....HELL NO, THEN WE'LL HAVE AN OFFICE FULL OF SHIT TALKERS....LMAO


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 11 2008, 02:25 PM~12125797
> *:roflmao:
> 
> I was on the phone with my wife and i clicked on that shit... She stayed quiet for a second...
> ...


OH SNAP LOL


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Nov 11 2008, 01:26 PM~12125803
> *LOL :biggrin: .....HELL NO, THEN WE'LL HAVE AN OFFICE FULL OF SHIT TALKERS....LMAO
> *


THE DAY WOULD GO BY EVEN QUICKER... LOL


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

23 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
18 Members: miggy254, Girly_Lowrider, --JUICE--, King61!, VENOM65, SWEET*LIL*V, BONES64, Sin7, *regal ryda, tito_ls*, KandyRegal, 81.7.TX., theoso8, Loco 61, 214RIDERZ, jesse75042, 70 on 72s, I.C. Joker


it always takes them 2 guys 30 mins to read all the comments before they write something back :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 11 2008, 03:25 PM~12125795
> *i been debating bout goin to magnificos or not... but some mofo made that decision for me last night  :angry:  i got rear ended
> *


  Damn, always hate to hear that shit


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Nov 11 2008, 03:26 PM~12125803
> *LOL :biggrin: .....HELL NO, THEN WE'LL HAVE AN OFFICE FULL OF SHIT TALKERS....LMAO
> *



9 lives is bad enough :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 11 2008, 02:26 PM~12125805
> *OH SNAP LOL
> *


forgot i had the speaker full blast.... :roflmao:

She just sent me a text after we hung up and I quote : "dont know what your doing over there but the house better be clean".

:roflmao:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 11 2008, 01:27 PM~12125815
> *23 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 18 Members: miggy254, Girly_Lowrider, --JUICE--, King61!, VENOM65, SWEET*LIL*V, BONES64, Sin7, regal ryda, tito_ls, KandyRegal, 81.7.TX., theoso8, Loco 61, 214RIDERZ, jesse75042, 70 on 72s, I.C. Joker
> it always takes them 2 guys 30 mins to read all the comments before they write something back  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *




is that what they r doing, i thought u told me tito couldnt read miggy. :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 11 2008, 01:27 PM~12125815
> *23 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 18 Members: miggy254, Girly_Lowrider, --JUICE--, King61!, VENOM65, SWEET*LIL*V, BONES64, Sin7, regal ryda, tito_ls, KandyRegal, 81.7.TX., theoso8, Loco 61, 214RIDERZ, jesse75042, 70 on 72s, I.C. Joker
> it always takes them 2 guys 30 mins to read all the comments before they write something back  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


Fuck you where my wonder burger :biggrin: nukka


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Nov 11 2008, 02:27 PM~12125812
> *THE DAY WOULD GO BY EVEN QUICKER... LOL
> *


YOU'RE RIGHT ABOUT THAT EXCEPT....EVERYONE WOULD BE ON L.I.L ALL FREAKIN DAY....LMAO :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 11 2008, 01:28 PM~12125833
> *forgot i had the speaker full blast.... :roflmao:
> 
> She just sent me a text after we hung up and I quote : "dont know what your doing over there but the house better be clean".
> ...




:0 :0 :0


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

and it took me the last hour


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 11 2008, 02:28 PM~12125833
> *forgot i had the speaker full blast.... :roflmao:
> 
> She just sent me a text after we hung up and I quote : "dont know what your doing over there but the house better be clean".
> ...


SHIT JUST PUT ON SOME RICKROLLD AND BUST OUT THE SWIFFER


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 11 2008, 03:28 PM~12125839
> *is that what they r doing, i thought u  told me tito couldnt read miggy.  :biggrin:
> *


he cant, he had TIM on the phone with him reading everything to him :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 11 2008, 01:30 PM~12125854
> *SHIT JUST PUT ON SOME RICKROLLD AND BUT OUT THE SWIFFER
> *




this nicca said the swiffer. :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Nov 11 2008, 03:28 PM~12125842
> *Fuck you where my wonder burger  :biggrin: nukka
> *


ill have it saturday at the carwash  or we could just go into hooters and get drunk


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Nov 11 2008, 01:29 PM~12125850
> *YOU'RE RIGHT ABOUT THAT EXCEPT....EVERYONE WOULD BE ON L.I.L ALL FREAKIN DAY....LMAO :biggrin:
> *


NO WORK WOULD GET DONE AND YOU'LL BE THE ONE TO STAY BEHIND TO COMPLETE IT.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 11 2008, 02:30 PM~12125861
> *this nicca said the swiffer.  :biggrin:
> *


AND DON'T FORGET THE FUCKING SHAMWOW


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 11 2008, 01:30 PM~12125855
> *he cant, he had TIM on the phone with him reading everything to him  :biggrin:
> *



HA YEA RIGHT, TIM CANT READ EITHER. :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 11 2008, 01:31 PM~12125867
> *ill have it saturday at the carwash    or we could just go into hooters and get drunk
> *


thats wasssup.....I'm down ta get drunk....


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65+Nov 11 2008, 02:29 PM~12125852-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  

Sanchez, guess who i saw the other day. Ken Groves and Telly. They used to work with us at Lute Riley...


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 11 2008, 01:32 PM~12125879
> *AND DON'T FORGET THE FUCKING SHAMWOW
> 
> 
> ...




CANT GO WRONG WITH THE SHAMWOW. CUZ ITS NOT YO GRANDMAS PAPER TOWEL.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 11 2008, 02:30 PM~12125861
> *this nicca said the swiffer.  :biggrin:
> *


lol, i only got a mop y pine sol


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Nov 11 2008, 01:07 AM~12116675
> *Its all good. It was a good hop. Yes we got "smashed" by the Majestics "KC" but we still have the KING OF THE STREETS DFW placa. To us is not about winning or loosing, its about hopping what you got and having fun. We don't have to talk, we let the car do the talking.
> *


thats real shit right here,thats what it's about to those few that were trying to mean bug and shit they just don't know the game no matter who wins or loses,it's about making low-riding more fun and having some beers with fellow lowriders.much reaspect bro your cutty was clean. :biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 11 2008, 02:28 PM~12125833
> *forgot i had the speaker full blast.... :roflmao:
> 
> She just sent me a text after we hung up and I quote : "dont know what your doing over there but the house better be clean".
> ...


DON'T KNOW HER, BUT SHE SURE DOES GOT A POINT.....LOL.....CLEAN! CLEAN! CLEAN!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Nov 11 2008, 03:32 PM~12125883
> *thats wasssup.....I'm down ta get drunk....
> *


hell yea.. and bring some girls.. u know me iam always lonely


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 11 2008, 02:32 PM~12125886
> *:werd:
> 
> 
> ...


WHERE WERE YOU AT? I KEN IS AT McDAVID ACURA IS TELLY THERE TOO?


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 11 2008, 01:33 PM~12125898
> *lol, i only got a mop y pine sol
> *




FUCK THAT, GET SOME FABULOSO :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Nov 11 2008, 01:32 PM~12125883
> *thats wasssup.....I'm down ta get drunk....
> *



HELL YEAH !! NOW WE TALK L.I.L VOCABULARY !!!! 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Nov 11 2008, 01:34 PM~12125912
> *HELL YEAH !! NOW WE TALK L.I.L VOCABULARY !!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




SHUT UP DRUNK ASS NICCA.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

WASSUP SUBURBAN SWINGIN


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 11 2008, 01:35 PM~12125915
> *SHUT UP DRUNK ASS NICCA.
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 


WHAT DID I SAY WRONG !!! 

ANYONE DISAGREE WITH ME ON THIS 1 !!!!!!! ??????


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V+Nov 11 2008, 02:34 PM~12125904-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Nov 11 2008, 03:34 PM~12125912
> *HELL YEAH !! NOW WE TALK L.I.L VOCABULARY !!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


orale narco u like to bust dope dealers.. big deal going down tomorrow night. look for a blue econoline van with 6 keyz of coke inside ..


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 11 2008, 01:34 PM~12125906
> *WHERE WERE YOU AT? I KEN IS AT McDAVID ACURA IS TELLY THERE TOO?
> *




I USED TO WORK AT MCDAVID ACURA AND KNEW A GUY NAME KEN GROVES


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Nov 11 2008, 02:34 PM~12125912
> *HELL YEAH !! NOW WE TALK L.I.L VOCABULARY !!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DAMN DRUNK....GET TO WORK!


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 11 2008, 02:34 PM~12125907
> *FUCK THAT, GET SOME FABULOSO  :biggrin:
> *


venom you sure know a lot about house cleanin products,does the wifey make u clean the crib b4 u can come out and play :scrutinize:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 11 2008, 01:34 PM~12125905
> *hell yea.. and bring some girls.. u know me iam always lonely
> *


***** please....you show up in Waco at 6 am an by 6:15 you got 3 chicks takin pics on ya car


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 11 2008, 01:36 PM~12125930
> *orale narco u like to bust dope dealers.. big deal going down tomorrow night.  look for a blue econoline van with 6 keyz of coke inside ..
> *




LOOK I WAS ONDA BEFORE U WER HEY :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 11 2008, 02:37 PM~12125952
> *LOOK I WAS ONDA BEFORE U WER HEY  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Nov 11 2008, 02:31 PM~12125875
> *NO WORK WOULD GET DONE AND YOU'LL BE THE ONE TO STAY BEHIND TO COMPLETE IT.
> *


HELL NO, I WOULDN'T I'D FIRE ALL OF YOU & GET A NEW CREW! TAS LOCA...."STAY BEHIND" :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Nov 11 2008, 01:37 PM~12125945
> *venom you sure know a lot about house cleanin products,does the wifey make u clean the crib b4 u can come out and play :scrutinize:
> *




I GOTTA ADMIT IT, 








































I DONT CLEAN SHIT, U CAN ASK HER SHES ON HERE RIGHT NOW.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 11 2008, 03:37 PM~12125952
> *LOOK I WAS ONDA BEFORE U WER HEY  :biggrin:
> *


quiero hablar con el miro miro


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Nov 11 2008, 01:36 PM~12125941
> *DAMN DRUNK....GET TO WORK!
> *



SOOORRRRRYYY MY FREDDDDDD ,NO COMPRENNNNDDDOOOO !!!!! 

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 


I'M SUPERVISING !!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 11 2008, 01:37 PM~12125952
> *LOOK I WAS ONDA BEFORE U WER HEY  :biggrin:
> *



MADERA !!!!!!!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 11 2008, 02:36 PM~12125939
> *I USED TO WORK AT MCDAVID ACURA AND KNEW A GUY NAME KEN GROVES
> *


SMALL WORLD....I'VE KNOW HIM FOR ABOUT 10 YEARS WE WORKED TOGETHER AT LUTE RILEY AND BANKSTON HONDA


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 11 2008, 01:38 PM~12125961
> *quiero hablar con el miro miro
> *




WHO THE HELL IS THE MIRO MIRO :biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Nov 11 2008, 02:37 PM~12125945
> *venom you sure know a lot about house cleanin products,does the wifey make u clean the crib b4 u can come out and play :scrutinize:
> *


CHALE....I CLEAN, HE GOES WHERE HE WANTS BUT WE PLAY 2GETHER!

NEXT


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 11 2008, 01:38 PM~12125960
> *I GOTTA ADMIT IT,
> I DONT CLEAN SHIT, U CAN ASK HER SHES ON HERE RIGHT NOW.
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 


BALLS ON THE NET DON'T MEAN SH^T AT HOME HOMIE !!!


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Nov 11 2008, 01:38 PM~12125959
> *HELL NO, I WOULDN'T I'D FIRE ALL OF YOU & GET A NEW CREW! TAS LOCA...."STAY BEHIND" :biggrin:
> *


LOL


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 11 2008, 01:40 PM~12125977
> *SMALL WORLD....I'VE KNOW HIM FOR ABOUT 10 YEARS WE WORKED TOGETHER AT LUTE RILEY AND BANKSTON HONDA
> *




I WAS JUST BULLSHITTIN DIRTY, I DONT KNOW NO DAMN KEN GROVES. :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 11 2008, 02:40 PM~12125977
> *SMALL WORLD....I'VE KNOW HIM FOR ABOUT 10 YEARS WE WORKED TOGETHER AT LUTE RILEY AND BANKSTON HONDA
> *


Dude had alot of stories to tell....


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 11 2008, 01:40 PM~12125980
> *WHO THE HELL IS THE MIRO MIRO  :biggrin:
> *


ME....or so I was told


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Nov 11 2008, 01:40 PM~12125990
> *:biggrin:
> 
> CHALE....I CLEAN, HE GOES WHERE HE WANTS BUT WE PLAY 2GETHER!
> ...




I TOLD U WEY.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Nov 11 2008, 03:37 PM~12125949
> ****** please....you show up in Waco at 6 am an by 6:15 you got 3 chicks takin pics on ya car
> *


but iam not the one always at a different hotel when someone calls me to see wha iam doin :biggrin: you could be one of thoses guys that goes around the state and rates different hotels and give people advice on where to stay .. u been to so many of em


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 11 2008, 03:41 PM~12125994
> *I WAS JUST BULLSHITTIN DIRTY, I DONT KNOW NO DAMN KEN GROVES.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 11 2008, 01:40 PM~12125980
> *WHO THE HELL IS THE MIRO MIRO  :biggrin:
> *




NO ME VOY A DESPANTAR ASTA QUE AVLO CON EL MERO MERO. NICCA WHAT


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Switch Man Jr._@Nov 10 2008, 11:38 PM~12115767
> *ok last night u was saying
> "we served u like we did yo daddy"
> and u saying primo served me cause I stripped the nut off my balljoint.... well I aint a shit talker but now I see why u keep screaming dream team just keep dreaming *****............ I'm sorry I don't want to move my wheels up to hit the bumper under 50"so quit getting yo ass on hear saying "yo daddy said this"
> *


???????

look man if you gonna call yourself switch man JR you gonna get cracked on about it. :biggrin: and yes primo did serve you thats the game bro you break you still lose thats why they say any givin sunday.and you keep saying 48 this under 50 that,bro on the real your car has never been close too that so if i was you i'd let it go. :0


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 11 2008, 01:42 PM~12126003
> *but iam not the one always at a different hotel when someone calls me to see wha iam doin  :biggrin: you could be one of thoses guys that goes around the state and rates different hotels and give people advice on where to stay .. u been to so many of em
> *


 :yes: :yes: :burn: jus throw ya boy unda the bus huh?


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Nov 11 2008, 02:40 PM~12125991
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> BALLS ON THE NET DON'T MEAN SH^T AT HOME HOMIE !!!
> *



 EXCUSE ME......


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

check it out spider.. 

its that punk from the alley


vato loco must be on medication to come around here


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 11 2008, 01:44 PM~12126021
> *???????
> 
> look man if you gonna call yourself switch man JR you gonna get cracked on about it. :biggrin: and yes primo did serve you thats the game bro you break you still lose thats why they say any givin sunday.and you keep saying 48 this under 50 that,bro on the real your car has never been close too that so if i was you i'd let it go. :0
> *




AINT THAT A MOVIE ABOUT FOOTBALL. J/K HOMIE WHEN YALL COMIN BACK DOWN


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65+Nov 11 2008, 02:41 PM~12125994-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## BONES64 (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 11 2008, 01:45 PM~12126039
> *check it out spider..
> 
> its that punk from the alley
> ...


pinche cocoman


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 11 2008, 03:44 PM~12126018
> *NO ME VOY A DESPANTAR ASTA QUE AVLO CON EL MERO MERO. NICCA WHAT
> *


i thought you wanted it... my chop


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Nov 11 2008, 01:45 PM~12126033
> * EXCUSE ME......
> *




COMO EXCUSE ME !!!! A POCO HE BE GETTING AWAY WITH SH^T TALKIN IN LA CASA TOO ???????


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

Who posted in: JOES BURGERS, SUNDAY NIGHT NOV 9 th
Poster Posts 
VENOM65 147 
SWEET*LIL*V 61 
elpayaso 58 
DIRTYSANCHEZ423 47 
Loco 61 38 
BONES64 33 
214RIDERZ 27 
King61! 24 
I.C. Joker 23 
TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE 23 
Girly_Lowrider 22 
supercutdog 22 
miggy254 19 
Suburban Swingin 18 
theoso8 17 
droptopt-bird 15 
9-lives 13 
214Tex 11 
bubbajordon 11 
REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA 11 
Sin7 10 
teal62impala 8 
Switch Man Jr. 8 
Homie Styln 8 
MAJESTICS81 7 
irving customz1 7 
regal ryda 7 
bluethunder81 6 
DTOWNRYDA 5 
TechniquesOG 4 
tito_ls 4 
benbendana 4 
PIMPnamedSLICKBACK 4 
SHOELACES 3 
texas214 3 
Private 3 
dacasti 3 
VGP 3 
Elpintor 3 
88mazda 3 
Dred504 2 
lil joe 2 
fortworthmex 2 
ZEUS DA GOD 2 
dunk420 2 
{belinda} 2 
Maverick 2 
--JUICE-- 2 
djmikethecholodj 2 
MJuan#1 2 
81.7.TX. 2 
Texas Massacre 1 
TheTexasGoldPlater 1 
JEN IN PHX 1 
53BOMBA 1 
ryderz 1 
blanco 1 
Coca Pearl 1 
Macias 1 
BIG WHIT 64 1 
ROLL'N 1 
jesse75042 1 
HoLcOmb KuStomZ 1 
tx regulater 254 1 
$Rollin Rich$ 82 1 
Big Ted 1 
radicalkingz 1 
Shorty D-Town 1 
D-TOWN 78 1 
~ElcoRider~ 1 
Mr.Ortiz 1 
OLDSCHOOL 1 
westsidebagos 1 
tples65 1 
Pympsta2g2 1 
ENGRAVER 1 
C-LO9492 1


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 11 2008, 01:47 PM~12126056
> *i thought you wanted it... my chop
> *




I DIDNT WANT, BONES64 DID :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 11 2008, 01:47 PM~12126056
> *i thought you wanted it... my chop
> *



I'M NOT GOING BACK.........................YOU OWE ME THIS 1 VATO LOCO !!!!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 11 2008, 07:00 PM~12124744
> *I FOUND THIS IN THE MAJESTICS MOTHER TOPIC.
> HOLD'M UP JR YOUR SHIT BROKE NOSED UP TO PRIMO YOU FIXED AT THE HOP BUT DIDN'T COME BACK FOR MORE ONCE YOU SAW WHAT IT DO.
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thats real shit and when he was hopping it was like 20 inches. :0 :0


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 11 2008, 03:46 PM~12126046
> *NEVER KNOW......HE GETS AROUND
> I'M SURE HE'S TELLIN ONE RIGHT NOW
> :uh:
> *


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

20 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
15 Members: SWEET*LIL*V, Girly_Lowrider, miggy254, Sin7, VENOM65, *BONES64*, Suburban Swingin, theoso8, Regal85TX, 214RIDERZ, Texas Massacre, 9-lives, CATACLYSMIC, regal ryda, D-TOWN 78

OH DAMN HE'S BACK DAMMIT :machinegun:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 11 2008, 01:48 PM~12126064
> *Who posted in: JOES BURGERS, SUNDAY NIGHT NOV 9 th
> Poster Posts
> VENOM65 147
> ...




YEA BITCHES, IM ON TOP, AND MY WOMAN IN SECOND WASSUP :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Nov 11 2008, 03:48 PM~12126072
> *I'M NOT GOING BACK.........................YOU OWE ME THIS 1 VATO LOCO !!!!!!
> *


its baby powder baboso


----------



## BONES64 (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 11 2008, 01:48 PM~12126067
> *I DIDNT WANT, BONES64 DID  :biggrin:
> *


I dont want his pork chop..... I want his life


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 11 2008, 01:49 PM~12126084
> *YEA BITCHES, IM ON TOP, AND MY WOMAN IN SECOND WASSUP :biggrin:
> *


I'LL STILL PUNCH YOU IN YOUR F^CKIN FACE !!!!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 11 2008, 03:49 PM~12126084
> *YEA BITCHES, IM ON TOP, AND MY WOMAN IN SECOND WASSUP :biggrin:
> *


9 lives is NOT 2nd :angry: wait thats my ruka .. my bad homie j/k j/k


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

:biggrin: DAMN THERE A GANG OF NUKKAS UP IN HERE


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BONES64_@Nov 11 2008, 03:51 PM~12126096
> *I dont want his pork chop..... I want his life
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Nov 11 2008, 02:47 PM~12126058
> *COMO EXCUSE ME !!!! A POCO HE BE GETTING AWAY WITH SH^T TALKIN IN LA CASA TOO ???????
> *



ASK HIM YOURSELF.....HE'S ON HERE! GET TO WORK 9-LIVES B4 I CALL YOUR LADY!

IT'S REAL....CUZ I'M A SHIT TALKER MY DAMN SELF.... :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 11 2008, 02:49 PM~12126077
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY YOU GONNA KEEP YOUR GAROYLE ON THE FRONT OF YOUR CAR NOW THAT IT'S A HATCHBACK?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Nov 11 2008, 02:52 PM~12126113
> *:biggrin: DAMN THERE A GANG OF NUKKAS UP IN HERE
> *



parese una novela...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BONES64_@Nov 11 2008, 03:51 PM~12126096
> *I dont want his pork chop..... I want his life
> *



pinto beans??


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BONES64_@Nov 11 2008, 01:51 PM~12126096
> *I dont want his pork chop..... I want his life
> *



I THOUGHT HE WS GONNA SAY HE WANTED HIS APPLE. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

IM TELLING U THESE R THE DAYS OF OUR LIFES


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 11 2008, 01:52 PM~12126110
> *9 lives is NOT 2nd  :angry:  wait thats my ruka .. my bad homie j/k j/k
> *




I SAID MY WOMAN NOT MY *BITCH*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 11 2008, 02:49 PM~12126084
> *YEA BITCHES, IM ON TOP, AND MY WOMAN IN SECOND WASSUP :biggrin:
> *


NERDS


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Nov 11 2008, 02:53 PM~12126129
> *IM TELLING U THESE R THE DAYS OF OUR LIFES
> *


:twak:

*Dos Mujeres Un Camino *


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 11 2008, 01:53 PM~12126125
> *I THOUGHT HE WS GONNA SAY HE WANTED HIS APPLE.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 11 2008, 01:54 PM~12126133
> *NERDS
> *




NERDS FUCKIN RULE :biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Nov 11 2008, 02:51 PM~12126101
> *I'LL STILL PUNCH YOU IN YOUR F^CKIN FACE !!!!
> *


NEVER THAT CABRON....THAT'S IT IM CALLIN' :biggrin: LOL


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Nov 11 2008, 02:53 PM~12126129
> *IM TELLING U THESE R THE DAYS OF OUR LIFES
> *


YOU TRYING TO GET YOUR LIFE THROWN IN THE SPOTLIGHT TODAY?


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 11 2008, 01:54 PM~12126131
> *I SAID MY WOMAN NOT MY BITCH
> *



WELL GOOOOOOOOTTTTTT DAAAAAMMMNNNN !!!!


----------



## BONES64 (Oct 31, 2008)

:0


> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 11 2008, 01:54 PM~12126131
> *I SAID MY WOMAN NOT MY BITCH
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 oooooooo SHIT


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 11 2008, 02:49 PM~12126073
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: thats real shit and when he was hopping it was like 20 inches. :0  :0
> *


THEN PRIMO SHOULDNT HAVE A PROBLEM THEN


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

SO UMMM I THINK THIS TOPIC IS THE TOPIC OF THE DAY HUH :uh: :uh:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Nov 11 2008, 01:55 PM~12126144
> *NEVER THAT CABRON....THAT'S IT IM CALLIN' :biggrin: LOL
> *




MIGGY THROW IT OUT THE PINCHE WINDOW !!!!!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 11 2008, 01:56 PM~12126154
> *YOU TRYING TO GET YOUR LIFE THROWN IN THE SPOTLIGHT TODAY?
> *



I THINK HE WANTS TO BE THE HIGHLITE OF THE AFTERNOON. 


*WASSUP*


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 11 2008, 03:53 PM~12126120
> *HEY YOU GONNA KEEP YOUR GAROYLE ON THE FRONT OF YOUR CAR NOW THAT IT'S A HATCHBACK?
> *


yep and actually it didnt do anything but crack a tail light and scratched the back bumper.. but it gave me a good reason to send it to the paint booth since i wont have to pay for it  :thumbsup: theres nothing like state farm full coverage esp when its the other guys fault so i aint bitchin.. ill still be all over the state on texas.. and i drive it to the shows :biggrin: why you think it put 24,000 miles on it in only 16 months vato loco and she still rides smooth then a champ


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Nov 11 2008, 01:56 PM~12126161
> *SO UMMM I THINK THIS TOPIC IS THE TOPIC OF THE DAY HUH :uh:  :uh:
> *



WELCOME MY BROTHA !!!! WELCOME TO THE L.I.L NATION !!!!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Nov 11 2008, 01:56 PM~12126158
> *THEN PRIMO SHOULDNT HAVE A PROBLEM THEN
> *




:0 :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Nov 11 2008, 02:56 PM~12126161
> *SO UMMM I THINK THIS TOPIC IS THE TOPIC OF THE DAY HUH :uh:  :uh:
> *


hands down. Texas has it on lock


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 11 2008, 02:57 PM~12126168
> *I THINK HE WANTS TO BE THE HIGHLITE OF THE AFTERNOON.
> WASSUP
> *


NO HE DON'T


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 11 2008, 02:52 PM~12126110
> *9 lives is NOT 2nd  :angry:  wait thats my ruka .. my bad homie j/k j/k
> *



:twak:


----------



## BONES64 (Oct 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Nov 11 2008, 01:56 PM~12126166
> *MIGGY THROW IT OUT THE PINCHE WINDOW !!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: dats funny shit


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

NAH DOG I BEEN HERE FOR DAMN LIKE 8 YRS NOW ON THIS SHIT ITS FUN TIMES DOG


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 11 2008, 02:57 PM~12126173
> *yep and actually it didnt do anything but crack a tail light and scratched the back bumper.. but it gave me a good reason to send it to the paint booth since i wont have to pay for it    :thumbsup: theres nothing like state farm full coverage esp when its the other guys fault so i aint bitchin.. ill still be all over the state on texas.. and i drive it to the shows  :biggrin:  why you think it put 24,000 miles on it in only 16 months vato loco and she still rides smooth then a champ
> *


I'M SURE IF RIDES GOOD WITH BALLON TIRES AND WINGS :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 11 2008, 03:54 PM~12126134
> *:twak:
> 
> Dos Mujeres Un Camino
> *



lol hell yea i remember that one.. the black haired chick was fuckin fine. too bad she didnt play Selena instead of Jennifer Lopez :uh:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Nov 11 2008, 01:57 PM~12126174
> *WELCOME MY BROTHA !!!! WELCOME TO THE  L.I.L NATION !!!!
> *



9 LIVES HE HAS MORE POSTS THAN U AND ME WHAT U TALKIN BOUT, WELCOME TO THE NATION PUTO UR THE NEWBY IN THIS ONE PUTO. :biggrin:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

YEA FOR REAL I BEEN ON THIS BITCH SINCE IT STARTED


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Nov 11 2008, 03:29 PM~12125853
> *and it took me the last hour
> *


sell me those rims :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 11 2008, 02:59 PM~12126192
> *lol hell yea i remember that one.. the black haired chick was fuckin fine.  too bad she didnt play Selena instead of Jennifer Lopez  :uh:
> *


flashback...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Nov 11 2008, 02:58 PM~12126189
> *NAH DOG I BEEN HERE FOR DAMN LIKE 8 YRS NOW ON THIS SHIT ITS FUN TIMES DOG
> *


BEEN WHERE FOR EIGHT YEARS?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 11 2008, 03:59 PM~12126191
> *I'M SURE IF RIDES GOOD WITH BALLON TIRES AND WINGS :biggrin:
> *


and it doesnt just hit up the local shows


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 11 2008, 01:59 PM~12126191
> *I'M SURE IF RIDES GOOD WITH BALLON TIRES AND WINGS :biggrin:
> *




WTF, ARE YALL TALKIN ABOUT A PLANE. :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 11 2008, 01:59 PM~12126194
> *9 LIVES HE HAS MORE POSTS THAN U AND ME WHAT U TALKIN BOUT, WELCOME TO THE NATION PUTO UR THE NEWBY IN THIS ONE PUTO.  :biggrin:
> *



NIG I GOTS THINGS TO DO !!! I AIN'T ON HERE 24-7 TALKIN BOUT 

BOLAS Y NACCAS !!! YA NEED TO READ BOOKS,EDUCATE YOURSELVES !!!!! 



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 11 2008, 02:00 PM~12126208
> *BEEN WHERE FOR EIGHT YEARS?
> *




IN PRISON WITH BIG AL AND MIKLO. :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 11 2008, 04:00 PM~12126206
> *flashback...
> 
> 
> ...


pancho from CHIPS was a fuckin player on that novela..


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

ON LAYITLOW DOG


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Nov 11 2008, 04:01 PM~12126224
> *NIG I GOTS THINGS TO DO !!! I AIN'T ON HERE 24-7 TALKIN BOUT
> 
> BOLAS Y NACCAS !!!  YA NEED TO READ BOOKS,EDUCATE YOURSELVES !!!!!
> ...


 u forgot to mention.... Drink Beer


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Nov 11 2008, 02:01 PM~12126224
> *NIG I GOTS THINGS TO DO !!! I AIN'T ON HERE 24-7 TALKIN BOUT
> 
> BOLAS Y NACCAS !!!  YA NEED TO READ BOOKS,EDUCATE YOURSELVES !!!!!
> ...




COMO QUE EDUCATE YOURSELF,WHAT THE FUCK IS A NACCA :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 11 2008, 03:03 PM~12126244
> *u forgot to mention.... Drink Beer
> *


hell yeah... why read a book when we can read the label of a beer bottle  Kill two birds with one stone.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254+Nov 11 2008, 03:00 PM~12126212-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HIS PRIVATE JET


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 11 2008, 04:02 PM~12126234
> *IN PRISON WITH BIG AL AND MIKLO.  :biggrin:
> *


i got that book and if i dont stay healthy 9lives is gonna find it in a suggestion box
can i get an extra desert tomorrow???


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 11 2008, 02:03 PM~12126253
> *hell yeah... why read a book when we can read the label of a beer bottle    Kill two birds with one stone.
> *



ONE STONE MUTHAFUCCAS. NOT TWO *ONE*


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 11 2008, 03:03 PM~12126257
> *
> HIS PRIVATE JET
> *


Soul Plane :dunno:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

FOR ALL THE HOPPERS THAT CAN READ THIS AND UNDERSTAND I GOT SOME NEWS FOR YOU...STAY TUNE FOR MORE INFO!!!!!!!!


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 11 2008, 02:03 PM~12126244
> *u forgot to mention.... Drink Beer
> *



YOU SEE !!!! IT'S WORKING ALREADY !!!! 

NACCAS !!!! BEND OVER & SHOW DA WORLD !!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 11 2008, 03:48 PM~12126064
> *Who posted in: JOES BURGERS, SUNDAY NIGHT NOV 9 th
> Poster Posts
> VENOM65 147
> ...


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Nov 11 2008, 03:01 PM~12126224
> *NIG I GOTS THINGS TO DO !!! I AIN'T ON HERE 24-7 TALKIN BOUT
> 
> BOLAS Y NACCAS !!!  YA NEED TO READ BOOKS,EDUCATE YOURSELVES !!!!!
> ...


LOL....UR SUCH A WIERDO.....LMAO! GET OFF L.I.L & GET TO WORK BCUZ THIS IS A PLACE FOR REAL SHIT TALKERS... :tongue:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Nov 11 2008, 03:04 PM~12126268
> *FOR ALL THE HOPPERS THAT CAN READ THIS AND UNDERSTAND I GOT SOME NEWS FOR YOU...STAY TUNE FOR MORE INFO!!!!!!!!
> *



pics for those that cant read please....


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Nov 11 2008, 03:02 PM~12126238
> *ON LAYITLOW DOG
> *


FOOL LIL AIN'T EVEN EIGHT YEARS OLD AND YOU STARTED IN 02 THAT PUTS YOU AT SIX

LEARN HOW TO COUNT


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 11 2008, 02:03 PM~12126253
> *hell yeah... why read a book when we can read the label of a beer bottle    Kill two birds with one stone.
> *



AMEN !!!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Nov 11 2008, 02:04 PM~12126268
> *FOR ALL THE HOPPERS THAT CAN READ THIS AND UNDERSTAND I GOT SOME NEWS FOR YOU...STAY TUNE FOR MORE INFO!!!!!!!!
> *




YEA YEA, WE KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 11 2008, 04:03 PM~12126257
> *HITTING THEM EVERYWHERE D/FW INTERNATIONAL, LOVE FIELD, LAX, HOBBY INTERNATIONAL
> HIS PRIVATE JET
> *


  i kinda like that one.. i think iam gonna make you my new buddy for today. iam gonna put u on my top on myspace :biggrin: next to all my other broadz


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 11 2008, 04:05 PM~12126283
> *pics for those that cant read please....
> *


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 11 2008, 02:05 PM~12126284
> *FOOL LIL AIN'T EVEN EIGHT YEARS OLD AND YOU STARTED IN 02 THAT PUTS YOU AT SIX
> 
> LEARN HOW TO COUNT
> *




*OWNED, HA HA HA *


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 11 2008, 02:00 PM~12126205
> *sell me those rims :biggrin:
> *


which ones


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 11 2008, 02:05 PM~12126284
> *FOOL LIL AIN'T EVEN EIGHT YEARS OLD AND YOU STARTED IN 02 THAT PUTS YOU AT SIX
> 
> LEARN HOW TO COUNT
> *



*OWNED, 2X !!!!!! HAHAHAHA *


----------



## BONES64 (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 11 2008, 02:06 PM~12126296
> *YEA YEA, WE KNOW  :biggrin:
> *


He said HOPPERS NOT FLOPPERS


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

6 YRS UNDER THIS SCREEN NAME MAYBE


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 11 2008, 03:06 PM~12126301
> *  i kinda like that one.. i think iam gonna make you my new buddy for today.  iam gonna put u on my top on myspace  :biggrin:  next to all my other broadz
> *


OH I CAN'T WAIT FOR THAT.....POST THE LINK *****! :biggrin:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

NO YOU DON'T


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Nov 11 2008, 02:05 PM~12126285
> *AMEN !!!
> *



NICCA ARE U PRAYONG FOR A BEER, MOST PEOPLE PRAY FOR FORGIVENESS. AND THEN THERES 9LIVES. :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Nov 11 2008, 04:07 PM~12126312
> *which ones
> *


the 84s swangers wit the vogue tires


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Nov 11 2008, 02:09 PM~12126328
> *NO YOU DON'T
> *




*WHATEVER*


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 11 2008, 03:09 PM~12126330
> *NICCA ARE U PRAYONG FOR A BEER, MOST PEOPLE PRAY FOR FORGIVENESS. AND THEN THERES 9LIVES.  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 11 2008, 04:08 PM~12126327
> *OH I CAN'T WAIT FOR THAT.....POST THE LINK *****! :biggrin:
> *


http://www.putavirusinmycpuwheniclickonthis.com :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 11 2008, 03:10 PM~12126345
> *http://www.putavirusinmycpuwheniclickonthis.com  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 11 2008, 02:09 PM~12126331
> *the 84s swangers wit the vogue tires
> *


***** you know all I gots is 13x7's


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 11 2008, 03:07 PM~12126308
> *DENIALOWNED*


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Nov 11 2008, 02:09 PM~12126328
> *NO YOU DON'T
> *



IF IT HAS TO DO WITH THE WEGO TOUR IT DONT MATTER. CUZ ALL THE CAR CLUBS I SEE IN HERE ARE GOING TO ODESSA. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Nov 11 2008, 04:09 PM~12126328
> *NO YOU DON'T
> *


real talk muy nicky :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 11 2008, 04:10 PM~12126353
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


click on it .. :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 11 2008, 03:12 PM~12126378
> *click on it ..  :biggrin:
> *


tempted..... :ugh:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 11 2008, 02:11 PM~12126367
> *real talk muy nicky  :biggrin:
> *



:yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 11 2008, 02:11 PM~12126367
> *real talk muy nicky  :biggrin:
> *












AND THEN THERE'S PEOPLES CHOICE !!!!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 11 2008, 02:13 PM~12126382
> *tempted.....  :ugh:
> *


i did  ..... i owe yo ass Mig


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 11 2008, 04:13 PM~12126382
> *tempted.....  :ugh:
> *


nah dont.. just say NO or you'll turn out like 9lives


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Nov 11 2008, 02:13 PM~12126385
> *AND THEN THERE'S PEOPLES CHOICE !!!!
> 
> 
> ...





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 11 2008, 03:14 PM~12126396
> *nah dont..  just say NO or you'll turn out like 9lives
> *


hno:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

RELAX SANCHEZ I KNOW FOOL JSUT TRYING TO GET UR LIL FIRE GOING :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 11 2008, 03:10 PM~12126345
> *http://www.putavirusinmycpuwheniclickonthis.com  :biggrin:
> *


ADD ME

http://www.myspace.com/dirtysanchez423


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Nov 11 2008, 04:14 PM~12126391
> *i did   ..... i owe yo ass Mig
> *


nooooooooooooooooooooo :0 :0 :0 so wha time we gotta be there on saturday? u know? well iam bout to get off for a bit..


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Nov 11 2008, 04:07 PM~12126312
> *which ones
> *


the ones in ur avatar


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 11 2008, 02:14 PM~12126396
> *nah dont..  just say NO or you'll turn out like 9lives
> *




HOW, RETARDED


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

FOR ALL OF THE HOPPERS I'M HAVING A BELT MADE FOR TEXAS HOPPERS, SO IF ANYBODY WANT TO GET THIS BELT WE CAN SET UP A DATE TO MEET AND JUST GO AT IT. THIS IS NOT A KING OF THE STREET, BUT KING A KING OF TEXAS WHERE EVERYBODY CAN GET IN. SINCE THE BIG I.C. CLAIM TO BE THE SHIT TAKE IT ON THE ROAD CAUSE IF YOU LOSE YOU GO BACK DOWN THERE AND WIN IT BACK. YOU CAN CALL OUT ANYBODY AT ANYTIME FOR THE BELT. IF THE BIG M WANTS SOME BRING IT AND LETS KEEP THIS HOPPING SHIT GOING....HOLLA IF YOU HEAR ME!!!!!!!


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 11 2008, 04:09 PM~12126331
> *the 84s swangers wit the vogue tires
> *


nah i got some of those already


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Nov 11 2008, 03:15 PM~12126410
> *RELAX SANCHEZ I KNOW FOOL JSUT TRYING TO GET UR LIL FIRE GOING :biggrin:
> *


WELL YOU LOOK LIKE YOU WANTED TO PLAY


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

WASSUP BUBBAJORDAN


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 11 2008, 04:15 PM~12126414
> *ADD ME
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/dirtysanchez423
> *


i bet that guy gonna say he been on myspace for the past 8 yrs too


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

:biggrin: I ALWAYS WANT TO PLAY IM DOWN FOR ANYTHING


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 11 2008, 02:16 PM~12126415
> *nooooooooooooooooooooo  :0  :0  :0  so wha time we gotta be there on saturday? u know? well iam bout to get off for a bit..
> *


the earlier the betta still need ta do some sort of advertising


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Nov 11 2008, 04:13 PM~12126385
> *AND THEN THERE'S PEOPLES CHOICE !!!!
> 
> 
> ...


not koo :uh:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Nov 11 2008, 03:17 PM~12126430
> *FOR ALL OF THE HOPPERS I'M HAVING A BELT MADE FOR TEXAS HOPPERS, SO IF ANYBODY WANT TO GET THIS BELT WE CAN SET UP A DATE TO MEET AND JUST GO AT IT.  THIS IS NOT A KING OF THE STREET, BUT KING A KING OF TEXAS WHERE EVERYBODY CAN GET IN.  SINCE THE BIG I.C. CLAIM TO BE THE SHIT TAKE IT ON THE ROAD CAUSE IF YOU LOSE YOU GO BACK DOWN THERE AND WIN IT BACK.  YOU CAN CALL OUT ANYBODY AT ANYTIME FOR THE BELT.  IF THE BIG M WANTS SOME BRING IT AND LETS KEEP THIS HOPPING SHIT GOING....HOLLA IF YOU HEAR ME!!!!!!!
> *


*ON THE REAL YOU MIGHT AS WELL SENT THAT BELT STRAIGHT TO MONDO IN EL PASO. HE'S HITTING TRIPLE DIGITS AND COMING BACK DOWN*


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 11 2008, 02:16 PM~12126417
> *the ones in ur avatar
> *


Those may be goin away so I can get some chrome ones


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 11 2008, 02:17 PM~12126438
> *WELL YOU LOOK LIKE YOU WANTED TO PLAY
> *


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Nov 11 2008, 04:18 PM~12126448
> *:biggrin: I ALWAYS WANT TO PLAY IM DOWN FOR ANYTHING
> *



you sure bout that


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 11 2008, 03:19 PM~12126462
> *
> 
> 
> ...


edit : nvm it worked


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Nov 11 2008, 02:17 PM~12126430
> *FOR ALL OF THE HOPPERS I'M HAVING A BELT MADE FOR TEXAS HOPPERS, SO IF ANYBODY WANT TO GET THIS BELT WE CAN SET UP A DATE TO MEET AND JUST GO AT IT.  THIS IS NOT A KING OF THE STREET, BUT KING A KING OF TEXAS WHERE EVERYBODY CAN GET IN.  SINCE THE BIG I.C. CLAIM TO BE THE SHIT TAKE IT ON THE ROAD CAUSE IF YOU LOSE YOU GO BACK DOWN THERE AND WIN IT BACK.  YOU CAN CALL OUT ANYBODY AT ANYTIME FOR THE BELT.  IF THE BIG M WANTS SOME BRING IT AND LETS KEEP THIS HOPPING SHIT GOING....HOLLA IF YOU HEAR ME!!!!!!!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


IN CASE YOU LOOSE YOUR BELT,YOU CAN USE THIS 1 TO HOLD UP YOUR PANTS !?!?!!?


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

IM SURE I DONT TAKE THIGNS TO EHART BRO I KNOW 75 PERCENT OF THE GUYS TALKING ON THIS TOPIC IM NOT WORRIED I CAN PLAY TOO :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254+Nov 11 2008, 03:17 PM~12126440-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

WHAT GRANNY JUMP ROPE?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 11 2008, 03:20 PM~12126472
> *te fallo Venom
> *


HES JUST TRYIN TO RICK ROLL A *****


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 11 2008, 02:19 PM~12126457
> *not koo :uh:
> *



WTF !!! KING GET DA F^K OUTTA HEEEEAAA ....U STARTED IT !!! 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

YEA I CAN TYPE JSUT DONT WANT TO SLOW DOWN GOT TO KEEP UP WIHT ALL U NUGGASSSSSS


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 11 2008, 02:22 PM~12126485
> *HES JUST TRYIN TO RICK ROLL A *****
> *


aint fallin for that shit 2 times in a day :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Nov 11 2008, 04:19 PM~12126461
> *Those may be goin away so I can get some chrome ones
> *


make them go away 2 me :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Nov 11 2008, 02:21 PM~12126477
> *IM SURE I DONT TAKE THIGNS TO EHART BRO I KNOW 75 PERCENT OF THE GUYS TALKING ON THIS TOPIC IM NOT WORRIED I CAN PLAY TOO :biggrin:
> *



U CAN PLAY BUT YOU CAN'T TYPE WORTH A SH^T !!!!! 


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 11 2008, 02:22 PM~12126485
> *HES JUST TRYIN TO RICK ROLL A *****
> *




no im not, i dont even know how to do that shit. :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Nov 11 2008, 03:23 PM~12126496
> *aint fallin for that shit 2 times in a day :biggrin:
> *


day aint over yet


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 11 2008, 02:23 PM~12126497
> *make them go away 2 me :biggrin:
> *


got a great deal offered for them


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 11 2008, 04:21 PM~12126481
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> EXCEPT FOR MATH AND TYPING CLASSES
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lol


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

I CANT TYPE WORTH A SHIT BUT IF I SLOWED DOWN THIS WOULD BE WHAT ID SAY IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII DONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNTTTT GIVEEEEEEEEEEE A FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Nov 11 2008, 04:23 PM~12126492
> *WTF  !!! KING GET DA F^K OUTTA HEEEEAAA ....U STARTED IT !!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yeah but u aint the *KING* neegguh :uh:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Nov 11 2008, 02:25 PM~12126515
> *I CANT TYPE WORTH A SHIT BUT IF I SLOWED DOWN THIS WOULD BE WHAT ID SAY IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII DONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNTTTT GIVEEEEEEEEEEE A FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

ight ill holla at everyone later.. yea we bullshit on here but we all coo .. talk to everyone later.. real tawk my nukka :0 :0 :0


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ+Nov 11 2008, 03:23 PM~12126493-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WE HAVEN'T EVEN SEE THE LOGOUTS YET


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 11 2008, 02:26 PM~12126531
> *yeah but u aint the KING neegguh :uh:
> *


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

*YES MAH'AM*


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

DAMN I WALKED OUT OF MY OFFICE FOR ABOUT 5 MINS & ALREADY MISSED TWO PAGES OF SHIT TALKIN..... :angry: 


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Nov 11 2008, 03:25 PM~12126515
> *I CANT TYPE WORTH A SHIT BUT IF I SLOWED DOWN THIS WOULD BE WHAT ID SAY IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII DONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNTTTT GIVEEEEEEEEEEE A FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK :biggrin:
> *


YEAH I FEEL YA, WHY GIVE A FUCK ABOUT A LOST CAUSE?


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Nov 11 2008, 02:29 PM~12126561
> *DAMN I WALKED OUT OF MY OFFICE FOR ABOUT 5 MINS & ALREADY MISSED TWO PAGES OF SHIT TALKIN..... :angry:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




AY AY QUE CHINGONA, I WALKED OUT OF MY OFFICE !!! 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

THIS ***** SAID FOR FAT FINGERS :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Nov 11 2008, 04:24 PM~12126509
> *got a great deal offered for them
> *


i beat great deals all the time :biggrin:


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)




----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

WERE THE LOST CAUSE :uh:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

21 Members:* 214RIDERZ*, DTOWNRYDA, Mr. A, droptopt-bird, *Sin7*, soc214, jesse75042, King61!, bubbajordon, *DIRTYSANCHEZ423, supercutdog*, *HoLcOmb KuStomZ*, 9-lives, *SWEET*LIL*V*, theoso8, *VENOM65*, BONES64, NEWCLASS92706, miggy254, regal ryda, Girly_Lowrider


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Nov 11 2008, 03:30 PM~12126582
> *THIS ***** SAID FOR FAT FINGERS :biggrin:
> *


THAT IS A TYPING EXPRESSION....I DIDN'T MAKE IT UP. I FAT FINGER ALL THE TIME BUT I PROOF READ AND EDIT SO MY SHIT TO LOOK LIKE THIS....


I BGI SWHAN I GTO A FLTEEWDDO TAHT IS TEH SIHT


----------



## BONES64 (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Nov 11 2008, 02:29 PM~12126561
> *DAMN I WALKED OUT OF MY OFFICE FOR ABOUT 5 MINS & ALREADY MISSED TWO PAGES OF SHIT TALKIN..... :angry:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Da SHITTER dont count as an office even if you do do most of your work in there


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Nov 11 2008, 03:33 PM~12126621
> *21 Members: 214RIDERZ, DTOWNRYDA, Mr. A, droptopt-bird, Sin7, soc214, jesse75042, King61!, bubbajordon, DIRTYSANCHEZ423, supercutdog, HoLcOmb KuStomZ, 9-lives, SWEET*LIL*V, theoso8, VENOM65, BONES64, NEWCLASS92706, miggy254, regal ryda, Girly_Lowrider
> 
> 
> *


 :0 damn homie haven't talked to you in FOREVER ... How've ya been ?


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Nov 11 2008, 03:29 PM~12126575
> *AY AY QUE CHINGONA, I WALKED OUT OF MY OFFICE !!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DON'T HATE 9-LIVES BCUZ YOU WORK IN A CUBICLE......"CHINGONA" HELL YES I AM....


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ+Nov 11 2008, 03:31 PM~12126595-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT UP!!!!!


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
*VENOM65 Jun 2005 3,358 136 1.12% *louies90 Feb 2007 15,120 123 1.01% 
DUVAL'S HERO Nov 2003 16,335 105 0.87% 
Spreadin Jealousy Sep 2004 1,792 101 0.83% 
RO 4 LIFE Sep 2005 8,532 94 0.78% 
BigTigger R.O. Jul 2005 3,238 90 0.74% 
louiesgurl Feb 2008 1,883 89 0.73% 
Biz-MN Jul 2005 5,747 83 0.68% 
MR. RABBIT 62 Feb 2007 3,862 72 0.59% 
GOODTIMESROY Apr 2005 12,392 72 0.59% 


*damn ***** *:0


----------



## BONES64 (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Nov 11 2008, 02:34 PM~12126635
> *DON'T HATE 9-LIVES BCUZ YOU WORK IN  A CUBICLE......"CHINGONA" HELL YES I AM....
> *


Da SHITTER dont count as an office even if you do do most of your work in there


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 11 2008, 03:34 PM~12126632
> *:0  damn homie haven't talked to you in FOREVER ... How've ya been  ?
> *


CHILLIN. ....WORKING ALL THE TIME. ...68 LOOKING GOOD BRO.


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BONES64_@Nov 11 2008, 03:34 PM~12126630
> *Da SHITTER dont count as an office even if you do do most of your work in there
> *


SHUT THE FUCK UP & GET THE FUCK OUTTA HERE BONES64....WE'RE TIRED OF PLAYIN HIDE & SEEK W/ UR SCARED ASS *****! GET A REAL SCREEN NAME W/A PROFILE....

L8R ON


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Nov 11 2008, 03:37 PM~12126669
> *CHILLIN.  ....WORKING ALL THE TIME.  ...68 LOOKING GOOD BRO.
> *


  Aver cuando te caigo por ay...


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Nov 11 2008, 04:33 PM~12126621
> *21 Members: 214RIDERZ, DTOWNRYDA, Mr. A, droptopt-bird, Sin7, soc214, jesse75042, King61!, bubbajordon, DIRTYSANCHEZ423, supercutdog, HoLcOmb KuStomZ, 9-lives, SWEET*LIL*V, theoso8, VENOM65, BONES64, NEWCLASS92706, miggy254, regal ryda, Girly_Lowrider
> 
> 
> *



you foget ****** in limo tint


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

:0


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 11 2008, 03:38 PM~12126686
> *you foget ****** in limo tint
> *


who has the bang bus ?


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Nov 11 2008, 02:37 PM~12126675
> *SHUT THE FUCK UP & GET THE FUCK OUTTA HERE BONES64....WE'RE TIRED OF PLAYIN HIDE & SEEK W/ UR SCARED ASS *****!  GET A REAL SCREEN NAME W/A PROFILE....
> 
> L8R ON
> *



YOU PISSED HER OFF BONELESS64 !!!!


----------



## BONES64 (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Nov 11 2008, 02:37 PM~12126675
> *SHUT THE FUCK UP & GET THE FUCK OUTTA HERE BONES64....WE'RE TIRED OF PLAYIN HIDE & SEEK W/ UR SCARED ASS *****!  GET A REAL SCREEN NAME W/A PROFILE....
> 
> L8R ON
> *


dont get mad cuz its da truth oo and by tha way u got poop on ur shoes from ur office :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 11 2008, 03:38 PM~12126686
> *you foget ****** in limo tint
> *


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Nov 11 2008, 04:38 PM~12126688
> *:0
> *



you forget who tolled me about the %5 tint.........


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Nov 11 2008, 03:39 PM~12126699
> *YOU PISSED HER OFF BONELESS64 !!!!
> *



64 libras of fajita nortena :dunno:


----------



## BONES64 (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Nov 11 2008, 02:39 PM~12126699
> *YOU PISSED HER OFF BONELESS64 !!!!
> *


better pissed off den pissed on k no


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 11 2008, 04:38 PM~12126697
> *who has the bang bus ?
> *



This old ***** that dont say was up anymore.


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 11 2008, 03:38 PM~12126697
> *who has the bang bus ?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: ....VGP SOLD IT.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE+Nov 11 2008, 03:40 PM~12126718-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

waz up Mr. A! :biggrin: Where the Tremendous amount of what? Power!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 11 2008, 04:40 PM~12126718
> *This old ***** that dont say was up anymore.
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: :loco:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BONES64_@Nov 11 2008, 03:39 PM~12126700
> *dont get mad cuz its da truth oo and by tha way u got poop on ur shoes from ur office :biggrin:
> *


W.T.F.....YOU'RE A SICK AS *****! EEEEWWWW


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 11 2008, 03:39 PM~12126703
> *you forget who tolled me about the %5 tint.........
> *


LOL. ...YOU KNOW I STAY BEHIND IT.


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BONES64_@Nov 11 2008, 04:40 PM~12126716
> *better pissed off den pissed on k no
> *




I dont know homie I like me some kinky shit................ :biggrin:


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

damn venom how many pages do you own up in here! :biggrin:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:machinegun: :twak: :guns: :nono:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Nov 11 2008, 04:41 PM~12126727
> *LOL. ...YOU KNOW I STAY BEHIND IT.
> *




Friday LM ? or you still giveing candy away !


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Nov 11 2008, 03:40 PM~12126719
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: ....VGP SOLD IT.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 11 2008, 04:30 PM~12126588
> *i beat great deals all the time :biggrin:
> *


damn i was tryin 2 get some rimz


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

bubbajordon sup homie :wave:


----------



## BONES64 (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 11 2008, 02:42 PM~12126734
> *I dont know homie I like me some kinky shit................  :biggrin:
> *


AAAAWWWWW u SICK ASS ***** NOT DA GOLEDN SHOWERS


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Nov 11 2008, 03:40 PM~12126719
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: ....VGP SOLD IT.
> *


please tell me he FINALLY bought a phone ......


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 11 2008, 03:35 PM~12126648
> *
> WHAT UP!!!!!
> *


WAS GOOD CHOPPIN IT UP WITH YALL SUNDAY.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 11 2008, 03:44 PM~12126763
> *please tell me he FINALLY bought a phone ......
> *


GOOD LUCK CALLING IT I THINK HE'S GOT MY NAME UNDER BILL COLLECTOR


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

IM OUT.....

HAVE A GREAT DAY ALL YOU CRAZY ASS MEXICANS!

AS FOR THE SCARED LIL BITCH BONELESS64....I WISH YOU WOULD CONFRONT ME IN PERSON....I SURE THE HELL AM NOT AFRAID OF ANY PUSSY ASS ******!


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

waz up Bubba! Did you get them videos going yet? :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Nov 11 2008, 03:45 PM~12126770
> *WAS GOOD CHOPPIN IT UP WITH YALL SUNDAY.
> *


FA SHO WE ALL NEED TO GET OUT A LITTLE MORE HUH? :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> :roflmao:  :roflmao: ....VGP SOLD IT.





> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BONES64 (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Nov 11 2008, 02:45 PM~12126774
> *IM OUT.....
> 
> HAVE A GREAT DAY ALL YOU CRAZY ASS MEXICANS!
> ...


I know u got 1 in ur pic HA


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:machinegun: :twak: :guns: :banghead: :barf: :worship: :burn: :werd: :angel: :buttkick:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 11 2008, 03:44 PM~12126763
> *please tell me he FINALLY bought a phone ......
> *


HE DID, BUT LEFT IT IN THE BUS.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 11 2008, 03:45 PM~12126772
> *GOOD LUCK CALLING IT I THINK HE'S GOT MY NAME UNDER BILL COLLECTOR
> *


he's got us broken down in Regions....

DIRTYSANCHEZ - Lewisville Region
TECHNIQUESSEXYTHREE - East Dallas
Sin7 - North Dallas
Mr A - Headquarters


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:machinegun: :cheesy:  :roflmao: :0 :biggrin: :angry:  :twak:    uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsdown: :dunno: :tears:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423+Nov 11 2008, 04:45 PM~12126772-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YUP YUP !


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Nov 11 2008, 03:47 PM~12126801
> *HE DID, BUT LEFT IT IN THE BUS.
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Nov 11 2008, 03:41 PM~12126721
> *waz up Mr. A! :biggrin:  Where the Tremendous amount of what? Power!
> *


GOOD TIMES, GOOD TIMES.


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BONES64_@Nov 11 2008, 03:46 PM~12126791
> *I know u got 1 in ur pic HA
> *


I CAN GUARANTEE YOU WOULD NEVER TELL THAT MAN FACE TO FACE...BITCH!


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE+Nov 11 2008, 04:42 PM~12126744-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




***** Im going to give the crack head ***** your shit if you not at the shop Friday !


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Nov 11 2008, 03:47 PM~12126809-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I SHOOK HIS HAND BUT I DIDN'T LOOK.....SOMETHING NEW ON THEM?


----------



## BONES64 (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Nov 11 2008, 02:49 PM~12126838
> *I CAN GUARANTEE YOU WOULD NEVER TELL THAT MAN FACE TO FACE...BITCH!
> *


I know I'd have to tell u cuz ur always dippin n


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 11 2008, 03:50 PM~12126842
> ****** Im going to give the crack head ***** your shit if you not at the shop Friday !
> *


while your at it, ask him what he wanted the 43 cents for....


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Nov 11 2008, 02:49 PM~12126838
> *I CAN GUARANTEE YOU WOULD NEVER TELL THAT MAN FACE TO FACE...BITCH!
> *



YEAH CAUSE HE'LL PUNCH YOU IN YOUR F^KIN FACE !!!!!

:buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :twak: :twak:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

PEACE HOMIES !!!! IF IT GOES DOWN SATURDAY ,I'LL SEE YOU CARNALS THERE !! uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Nov 11 2008, 03:53 PM~12126875
> *PEACE HOMIES !!!! IF IT GOES DOWN SATURDAY ,I'LL SEE YOU CARNALS THERE !! uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


later homie...


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 11 2008, 03:48 PM~12126823
> *everyone got joke on my ***** .........
> 
> did yall see his hands on Sunday ?
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 11 2008, 04:50 PM~12126850
> *
> I SHOOK HIS HAND BUT I DIDN'T LOOK.....SOMETHING NEW ON THEM?
> *




More like missing.........

you forgot about them killer hands he use to have ..... ***** could punch throw walls with the things


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 11 2008, 03:50 PM~12126842
> ****** Im going to give the crack head ***** your shit if you not at the shop Friday !
> *


ILL BE THERE. ....WHAT TIME??


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 11 2008, 03:54 PM~12126894
> *More like missing.........
> 
> you forgot about them killer hands he use to have ..... ***** could punch throw walls with the things
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 11 2008, 04:52 PM~12126865
> *while your at it, ask him what he wanted the 43 cents for....
> *




:cheesy: Hell yea, Im still wondering.......


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 11 2008, 03:56 PM~12126912
> *:cheesy:  Hell yea,  Im still wondering.......
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 11 2008, 03:54 PM~12126894
> *More like missing.........
> 
> you forgot about them killer hands he use to have ..... ***** could punch throw walls with the things
> ...


THIS *****... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A+Nov 11 2008, 04:56 PM~12126909-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you member them thing's !


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 11 2008, 03:57 PM~12126929
> *
> you member them thing's !
> *


:yes:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Nov 11 2008, 04:57 PM~12126924
> *THIS *****... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Wait till Dirty get back on......... :biggrin:


----------



## bubbajordon (Mar 7, 2006)

what up 2 all my IC crew, havent got the videos on yet workn on it


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

****** gettin off this bitch like they clockin out


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 11 2008, 03:54 PM~12126894
> *More like missing.........
> 
> you forgot about them killer hands he use to have ..... ***** could punch throw walls with the things
> ...


OHHHHH FUCKING SNAP!!!!!!!!!!!! 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 11 2008, 04:57 PM~12126929
> *you member them thing's !
> *


 :cheesy: Yall niccahs got jokes! Thats the price to pay for being a gangsta :0 gotta keep my hoes in check, but unfortunitly they were from the OC with some crooked ass teeth :angry:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Nov 11 2008, 04:40 PM~12126719
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: ....VGP SOLD IT.
> *


Sup fool! 

What do you mean I sold it? This niccah....he came up to me one day and was like "say homie Mrs P saw me pimp'n the Bangbus and I told her it was yours we just keep it at my house" :0 :twak:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 11 2008, 04:44 PM~12126763
> *please tell me he FINALLY bought a phone ......
> *


and this little niccah....havnt talk to you for a min and already at it. We all can go oldschool in this madda fukka!


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 11 2008, 05:07 PM~12127025
> *OHHHHH FUCKING SNAP!!!!!!!!!!!! :  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Its all fun and games until someone goes home to no computer :0


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Nov 11 2008, 05:18 PM~12127124
> *:cheesy:  Yall niccahs got jokes!  Thats the price to pay for being a gangsta  :0  gotta keep my hoes in check, but unfortunitly they were from the OC with some crooked ass teeth  :angry:
> *



LOL ........... was up my ***** ! pm me the new address and Ill take over a home warming gift !


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP+Nov 11 2008, 05:25 PM~12127188-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 11 2008, 05:27 PM~12127203
> *LOL ........... was up my ***** !  pm me the new address and Ill take over a home warming gift !
> *


 :0 I got to keep you away....i still remember our conversation! :angry: 

But let me know when you go out of town again :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Nov 11 2008, 05:31 PM~12127243
> *:0  I got to keep you away....i still remember our conversation!  :angry:
> 
> But let me know when you go out of town again  :biggrin:
> *



***** I never touched your Wife ! :angry: 


Odessa.....................


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Nov 11 2008, 03:26 PM~12127198
> *Its all fun and games until someone goes home to no computer  :0
> *


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: KandyRegal, lowrida_curious, VGP, Bumper Chippin 88


Damm VGP ****** must owe you money cues everyone loged off


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 11 2008, 05:28 PM~12127217
> *2 min's in this Bish  and you already going to own sin !  Just like old times !
> :0
> *


 :cheesy: :werd:

Its the way we do! I know this is Shows and Events and I didnt want to go OffTopic like we use to do just yet :cheesy:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Nov 11 2008, 05:36 PM~12127298
> *:cheesy:  :werd:
> 
> Its the way we do!  I know this is Shows and Events and I didnt want to go OffTopic like we use to do just yet  :cheesy:
> ...



Oh, you save ing the Killa shit for Off topic.......... :0 going to be a fun winter !


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE+Nov 11 2008, 05:33 PM~12127269-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:werd: niccah :werd:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Nov 11 2008, 05:44 PM~12127386
> *
> 
> *



If my wife dont go, Ill be driving a empty SUV...


----------



## jesse75042 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Nov 11 2008, 04:36 PM~12127298
> *:cheesy:  :werd:
> 
> Its the way we do!  I know this is Shows and Events and I didnt want to go OffTopic like we use to do just yet  :cheesy:
> *


 fool u suppose to be working :twak:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jesse75042_@Nov 11 2008, 05:53 PM~12127466
> *fool u suppose to be working :twak:
> *


I am working, but I saw my name being called up and had to regulate :angry: Niccah you supposed to be working too! :twak:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Nov 11 2008, 04:26 PM~12127198
> *Its all fun and games until someone goes home to no computer  :0
> *


  WHY YOU GOTTA PLAY LIKE THAT.


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Nov 11 2008, 04:21 PM~12127151
> *Sup fool!
> 
> What do you mean I sold it?  This niccah....he came up to me one day and was like "say homie Mrs P saw me pimp'n the Bangbus and I told her it was yours we just keep it at my house"  :0  :twak:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: Dred504, DIRTYSANCHEZ423, lil joe, L4LRIDERS, Pranks, D-TOWN 78, 94 SS, olyella02, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, Mr. A, VGP

HOW MANY OF Y'ALL JUST GOT ROLLED?

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 11 2008, 06:09 PM~12127598
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 11 Members: Dred504, DIRTYSANCHEZ423, lil joe, L4LRIDERS, Pranks, D-TOWN 78, 94 SS, olyella02, SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR, Mr. A, VGP
> 
> ...


damn how you get that gay ass shit off my screen


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 11 2008, 05:10 PM~12127615
> *damn how you get that gay ass shit off my screen
> *


I JUST TURNED THE VOLUME DOWN AND LIVED WITH IT.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 11 2008, 06:11 PM~12127627
> *I JUST TURNED THE VOLUME DOWN AND LIVED WITH IT.
> *


awww fuck


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

dose this shit ever stop.........i know the song isnt that long


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 11 2008, 05:13 PM~12127655
> *dose this shit ever stop.........i know the song isnt that long
> *


IT WILL JUST START IT OVER


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 11 2008, 04:13 PM~12127655
> *dose this shit ever stop.........i know the song isnt that long
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Nov 11 2008, 05:16 PM~12127680
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THEY BEEN FALLIN FOR THAT SHIT ALL DAY!!!!!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

I'M OUT GOT TO GO HOME


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 11 2008, 06:17 PM~12127685
> *THEY BEEN FALLIN FOR THAT SHIT ALL DAY!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 11 2008, 04:10 PM~12127608
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


make it stop :angry: dam you dirty


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

wuts to all my true ridas


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

wuts up to all my true ridas my bad homies brain aint working 100%


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 11 2008, 04:07 PM~12127581
> *
> *




ha ha thats fucked up. who the fuck just got rolled on.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Nov 11 2008, 04:10 PM~12127615
> *damn how you get that gay ass shit off my screen
> *




ha ha. slim got rickrolled.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

wassup mr a.


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

yea that shit sucks i got rickrolled owned :twak:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 11 2008, 05:10 PM~12127608
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ...I ALMOST CLICKED IT TOO.


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 11 2008, 05:46 PM~12127936
> *wassup mr a.
> *


CHILLIN BRO.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY+Nov 11 2008, 05:26 PM~12127771-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I JUST WANT TO TELL YOU HOW IM FEELING 

NEVER GONNA GIVE YOU UP

NEVER GONNA LET YOU DOWN

NEVER GONNA RUN AROUND AND DESERT YOU!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 11 2008, 06:16 PM~12128178
> *SORRY JOHNNY   :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> WHAT'S FUNNY ONLY THE ONES WHO BEEN ON ALL DAY WOULD GET IT.
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: .......LMFAO!!!!


----------



## Big Ted (Jul 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 11 2008, 06:07 PM~12127581
> *
> *


That is some funny shit :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

*DAMN 30 SOME ODD PAGES SINCE THE LAST TIME I HOPPED ON!!!! CANT READ THAT MUCH. 
JUST TO CLEAR IT UP I PUT SOUTH SIDE CAR WASH AS A LOCATION TO DO IT, NO TIME OR DATE HAS BEEN SET, WAS HOPIN TO HEAR FROM SWICHMAN JR TO SET IT UP. HAVENT HEARED ANY THING FROM HIM. SO UNTIL THEN NOTHIN*


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

YOU GOT ME DIRTY


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 11 2008, 05:16 PM~12128178
> *SORRY JOHNNY   :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> WHAT'S FUNNY ONLY THE ONES WHO BEEN ON ALL DAY WOULD GET IT.
> 
> ...


Naw bro that was a good one  I had to restart my PC  I was talking to chris when it happen.... You dont understand I dam near pissed my self..... funny shit bro


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS81_@Nov 11 2008, 05:49 PM~12128447
> *
> 
> 
> ...


     ...


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

YO LIVING THE LOW LIFE IS ON SPEED CHANNEL. YOU CAN SEE SOME HOPPING HERE!


----------



## MJuan#1 (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 11 2008, 04:07 PM~12127581
> *
> *











:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rant: :rant: :twak:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

hzhhhhhhhhhahaaahhaha


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

wassup switch man jr u hoppin or what.


----------



## Switch Man Jr. (Jul 14, 2006)

ok I'm thinking everytime I've been at the wash the police was tripping and it aint no room and I thinking a lot of ppl want to see let do elco park lake what ever it is........plus its more spacethen a car wash


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switch Man Jr._@Nov 11 2008, 06:32 PM~12128905
> *ok I'm thinking everytime I've been at the wash the police was tripping and it aint no room and I thinking a lot of ppl want to see  let do elco park lake what ever it is its a lot of space
> *




oh shit, was that confirmation on the hop. :0


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MJuan#1+Nov 11 2008, 07:24 PM~12128820-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THE ONLY THING I NEVER LIKED ABOUT THAT PLACE WAS THE FACT THAT IT IS ON A HILL FUCK IT. WE CAN HIT A PARKING LOT OF A HOME DEPOT LIKE THEY DO IN L.A.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DIRTYSANCHEZ423, VGP

IT'S JUST YOU AND ME


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 11 2008, 08:55 PM~12129164
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: DIRTYSANCHEZ423, VGP
> 
> ...


:yes:

:wave:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Nov 11 2008, 08:00 PM~12129222
> *:yes:
> 
> :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

* JOES BURGERS, SUNDAY NIGHT NOV 9 th 123» 54 1,063 VENOM65 15,735 Today, 08:07 PM
Last post by: DIRTYSANCHEZ423 

TRAFFIC CAR CLUB 3RD ANNUAL ∙ 123» 74 
CAR SHOW NOV. 9TH 1,471 TRAFFIC-LAC 38,600 Today, 08:05 PM
Last post by: richie562 *


THAT TRAFFIC TOPIC STARTED IN JUNE THIS STARTED THURSDAY....WE GONNA PASS THEM BY LUNCH TIME TOMORROW


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 11 2008, 04:34 PM~12126629
> *THAT IS A TYPING EXPRESSION....I DIDN'T MAKE IT UP. I FAT FINGER ALL THE TIME BUT I PROOF READ AND EDIT SO MY SHIT TO LOOK LIKE THIS....
> I BGI SWHAN I GTO A FLTEEWDDO TAHT IS TEH SIHT
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Rahahahawawawawajajajajajabawawawawa....*cough* *cough* *cough*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 11 2008, 09:10 PM~12129338
> * JOES BURGERS, SUNDAY NIGHT NOV 9 th  123» 54  1,063  VENOM65 15,735 Today, 08:07 PM
> Last post by: DIRTYSANCHEZ423
> 
> ...


Damn fool....im going back through the 5,000 pages i couldnt catch up on and yous a funny madda fukka!

:werd:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

wassup everybody we still here.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Parking lot behind Sonic on Main. :dunno:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

fuck in the street right in front of all the cowboys and cowgirls on main.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 11 2008, 09:56 PM~12129799
> *fuck in the street right in front of all the cowboys and cowgirls on main.
> *


 :twak: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: DIRTYSANCHEZ423, radicalkingz, BIRDYLUV, red22, dacasti, *josie_p*

SUP GOOD TO FINALLY MEET YOU AFTER ALL THIS TIME :biggrin: 

OH AND THANKS FOR THE BEER....I NEEDED THAT!


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

DAMN WTF DID I MISS??? :cheesy:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIRDYLUV_@Nov 11 2008, 10:51 PM~12131211
> *DAMN WTF DID I MISS???  :cheesy:
> *


A LOT :biggrin:


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 11 2008, 11:52 PM~12131219
> *A LOT :biggrin:
> *


NO SHIT. IT GOT HEATED IN HERE... :biggrin:


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

PAGE 54?? IN 2 DAYS?? :roflmao:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIRDYLUV_@Nov 11 2008, 10:53 PM~12131232
> *NO SHIT. IT GOT HEATED IN HERE... :biggrin:
> *


A LITTLE BIT OF EVERYTHING TODAY


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIRDYLUV_@Nov 11 2008, 10:54 PM~12131250
> *PAGE 54?? IN 2 DAYS??  :roflmao:
> *


HERE IS WHY........

*Todays Top 10 Posters</span>*
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
louies90 Feb 2007 15,145 143 1.28% 
*VENOM65 Jun 2005 3,368 139 1.24% ......POST WHORE*
DUVAL'S HERO Nov 2003 16,373 105 0.94% 
louiesgurl Feb 2008 1,893 99 0.88% 
<span style=\'color:blue\'>*DIRTYSANCHEZ423 Sep 2005 7,882 76 0.68% .....ANOTHER POST WHORE*
HOOD$TATU$ Feb 2006 5,955 68 0.61% 
DaddyCaddy's Girl Sep 2007 595 64 0.57% 
81 lac Apr 2008 2,927 62 0.55% 
BigTigger R.O. Jul 2005 3,240 61 0.54% 
impala65 Jul 2007 3,595 60 0.54%


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :scrutinize: :420:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Nov 11 2008, 02:17 PM~12126430
> *FOR ALL OF THE HOPPERS I'M HAVING A BELT MADE FOR TEXAS HOPPERS, SO IF ANYBODY WANT TO GET THIS BELT WE CAN SET UP A DATE TO MEET AND JUST GO AT IT.  THIS IS NOT A KING OF THE STREET, BUT KING A KING OF TEXAS WHERE EVERYBODY CAN GET IN.  SINCE THE BIG I.C. CLAIM TO BE THE SHIT TAKE IT ON THE ROAD CAUSE IF YOU LOSE YOU GO BACK DOWN THERE AND WIN IT BACK.  YOU CAN CALL OUT ANYBODY AT ANYTIME FOR THE BELT.  IF THE BIG M WANTS SOME BRING IT AND LETS KEEP THIS HOPPING SHIT GOING....HOLLA IF YOU HEAR ME!!!!!!!
> *


Mr. peoples choice what the fuck u know about hoppin,stick to what ur good at "being a spectator.If ur gona call out the I C well then pull ur shit up and see if the big IC dnt stomp ur ass.We dont claim to be the shit,We prove it time and time again.We show up to picnics,shows,and events.We dnt ride dick from out of town were from the dfw and i dont see people hear beating team I C.And thats real talk my *****.Holla if u feel me!!!!!!!! The hoppin shit will keep goin wit out ur belt trust me.


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 11 2008, 07:36 PM~12129583
> *wassup everybody we  still here.
> *


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Whats up sir im still hear.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
louies90 Feb 2007 15,146 144 1.30% 
*VENOM65 Jun 2005 3,368 139 1.25%* 
DUVAL'S HERO Nov 2003 16,373 103 0.93% 
louiesgurl Feb 2008 1,893 99 0.89% 
*DIRTYSANCHEZ423 Sep 2005 7,883 74 0.67% * 
HOOD$TATU$ Feb 2006 5,995 71 0.64% 
81 lac Apr 2008 2,930 62 0.56% 
LosAngelesRydr Apr 2002 6,614 58 0.52% 
*SWEET*LIL*V Mar 2007 201 57 0.51% *
IN YA MOUF Apr 2006 13,420 57 0.51% 


:0 :0 :0 y'all were busy yesterday


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Ya They were busy today.This topic been hot for two days now :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

SMOKING DA BAD SHIT COST HIM THE ELECTION !!!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

wassup wesos, u ready for round 2


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Nov 12 2008, 12:55 AM~12132609
> *Mr. peoples choice what the fuck u know about hoppin,stick to what ur good at "being a spectator.If ur gona call out the I C well then pull ur shit up and see if the big IC dnt stomp ur ass.We dont claim to be the shit,We prove it time and time again.We show up to picnics,shows,and events.We dnt ride dick from out of town were from the dfw and i dont see people hear beating team I C.And thats real talk my *****.Holla if u feel me!!!!!!!! The hoppin shit will keep goin wit out ur belt trust me.
> *


 :0


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 12 2008, 02:13 AM~12132984
> *Todays Top 10 Posters
> Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
> louies90 Feb 2007 15,146 144 1.30%
> ...


IT'S ADDICTING....BY THE TIME I GET HOME I'M EXHAUSTED....LOL :biggrin:


----------



## BONES64 (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 12 2008, 07:18 AM~12133642
> *wassup wesos, u ready for round 2
> *


Allways ready chica jus let yo lady know dis is all fun and bull shit. Ibet she went home and did push ups all nite gettin ready 4 today :biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Nov 12 2008, 12:55 AM~12132609
> *Mr. peoples choice what the fuck u know about hoppin,stick to what ur good at "being a spectator.If ur gona call out the I C well then pull ur shit up and see if the big IC dnt stomp ur ass.We dont claim to be the shit,We prove it time and time again.We show up to picnics,shows,and events.We dnt ride dick from out of town were from the dfw and i dont see people hear beating team I C.And thats real talk my *****.Holla if u feel me!!!!!!!! The hoppin shit will keep goin wit out ur belt trust me.
> *


*:0 WOW! GET STR8 TO THE POINT WHY DON'T YOU, LOL! VERY WELL PUT.....* :thumbsup:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

what it do IRVING CUSTOMZ in da house .............. morning SWEET*LIL*V


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

*BONES64*

Scared New Member

Posts: 45 :thumbsup: 
Joined: Oct 2008 
**************************

KEEP ME OUT OF YOUR BULLSHIT ALREADY. I DON'T COMMUNICATE W/PEOPLE I DON'T KNOW....I'M DONE! 

L8R ON, MR. COMEDIAN
QUOTE THAT!


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Nov 12 2008, 08:54 AM~12133812
> *what it do IRVING CUSTOMZ in da house .............. morning SWEET*LIL*V
> *


*GOOD MORNING....HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT L.I.L DAY! *


----------



## BONES64 (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Nov 12 2008, 08:02 AM~12133842
> *BONES64
> 
> Scared New Member
> ...


Woooo wate a minute no body even pulled your string chic


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BONES64_@Nov 12 2008, 08:52 AM~12133806
> *Allways ready chica jus let yo lady know dis is all fun and bull shit. Ibet she went home and did push ups all nite gettin ready 4 today :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BONES64 (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Nov 12 2008, 08:08 AM~12133866
> *
> *


Yeah i said it! no need to get mad bout it... ur chic venom hit me up first askin 4 round 2 i was jus lettin u know it is what it is bullshit ur the 1 who takes it 2 heart


----------



## BONES64 (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BONES64_@Nov 12 2008, 08:11 AM~12133880
> *Yeah i said it! no need to get mad bout it...  ur chic venom hit me up first askin 4 round 2 i was jus lettin u know it is what it is bullshit ur the 1 who takes it 2 heart
> *


As 4 being SCAERD  dat aint me pimpin new maybe SCARED  NEVER


----------



## BONES64 (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BONES64_@Nov 12 2008, 08:13 AM~12133898
> *As 4 being SCAERD  dat aint me pimpin new maybe SCARED  NEVER
> *


I aint got no pic out there cuz I'm so ugly I'd probably break ur computer screen and so nasty it probably get a virus 2


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

SUP WIT IT LIL -V- ?!?!!? 

WHERE'S VENENO ?????


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Nov 12 2008, 12:55 AM~12132609
> *Mr. peoples choice what the fuck u know about hoppin,stick to what ur good at "being a spectator.If ur gona call out the I C well then pull ur shit up and see if the big IC dnt stomp ur ass.We dont claim to be the shit,We prove it time and time again.We show up to picnics,shows,and events.We dnt ride dick from out of town were from the dfw and i dont see people hear beating team I C.And thats real talk my *****.Holla if u feel me!!!!!!!! The hoppin shit will keep goin wit out ur belt trust me.
> *


 :0 



> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Nov 12 2008, 08:49 AM~12133801
> *IT'S ADDICTING....BY THE TIME I GET HOME I'M EXHAUSTED....LOL :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW I SLEPT GOOD AFTER A LONG HARD DAY ON LAYITLOW


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Nov 12 2008, 09:17 AM~12133915
> *SUP WIT IT LIL -V-  ?!?!!?
> 
> WHERE'S VENENO ?????
> *


*GOOD MORNING! I BELIEVE HE SHOULD BE GETTIN' HOME RIGHT ABOUT NOW...YOU'LL SEE HIM ON IN JUST A FEW :biggrin: *


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 12 2008, 09:22 AM~12133941
> *:0
> I KNOW I SLEPT GOOD AFTER A LONG HARD DAY ON LAYITLOW
> *


LOL.. :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 12 2008, 08:22 AM~12133941
> *:0
> I KNOW I SLEPT GOOD AFTER A LONG HARD DAY ON LAYITLOW
> *



IT'S ABOUT THE ONLY WORK ANYBODY CAN GET OUTTA YOU DIRTY !!!!! 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


JUST LIKE THE I.C. FAMILY !!! PINCHE GUEVONES !!! 

"WE DO IT ALL BUT DON'T CALL TIL AFTER 1 P.M." !!!! 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V+Nov 12 2008, 09:31 AM~12133993-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

Q-VO OsO8 ................

I THINK WE RACING TO SEE WHO SHOWS UP TO THE NEXT SHOW,PICNIC OR HOP HOMIE !!!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Nov 12 2008, 11:00 AM~12134155
> *Q-VO OsO8 ................
> 
> I THINK WE RACING TO SEE WHO SHOWS UP TO THE NEXT SHOW,PICNIC OR HOP HOMIE !!!!
> ...


HA!HA!HA! :biggrin: Shit aint funny ese, aight, yea it is, pero I will be there saturday 4 SURE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Wassup with yall homie?


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 12 2008, 09:02 AM~12134163
> *HA!HA!HA!  :biggrin: Shit aint funny ese, aight, yea it is, pero I will be there saturday 4 SURE!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  Wassup with yall homie?
> *


 :420: :420: :420: :420:  :420: 


PINCHE OJOS !!!! STAIRING DOWN AT THE SCREEN !!!!


WE SHOULD POST UP THIS WEEKEND TOO HOMIE !!! 

I BRING THE 1st 18 PACK !!!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Nov 12 2008, 11:05 AM~12134182
> *:420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:
> PINCHE OJOS !!!! STAIRING DOWN AT THE SCREEN !!!!
> WE SHOULD POST UP THIS WEEKEND TOO HOMIE !!!
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Let me know wassup!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

KEYBOARDS ARE SMOKING SOMEWHERE :0


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Nov 12 2008, 10:05 AM~12134182
> *:420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:
> PINCHE OJOS !!!! STAIRING DOWN AT THE SCREEN !!!!
> WE SHOULD POST UP THIS WEEKEND TOO HOMIE !!!
> ...



*THIS IS A THREAD ABOUT HOPPIN & A LIL SHIT TALKIN :biggrin: :thumbsup: ....NOT DRINKIN' 9-LIVES! YOU'RE ALWAYS TALKIN 'BOUT GETTING DRUNK....OMG :buttkick: *


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Nov 12 2008, 01:55 AM~12132609
> *Mr. peoples choice what the fuck u know about hoppin,stick to what ur good at "being a spectator.If ur gona call out the I C well then pull ur shit up and see if the big IC dnt stomp ur ass.We dont claim to be the shit,We prove it time and time again.We show up to picnics,shows,and events.We dnt ride dick from out of town were from the dfw and i dont see people hear beating team I C.And thats real talk my *****.Holla if u feel me!!!!!!!! The hoppin shit will keep goin wit out ur belt trust me.
> *


SINCE YOU THINK I'M CALLING YOU OUT I'M NOT, BUT LOOK AT IT THIS WAY TEAM I.C. YOU HAVE BEATEN EVERYBODY AROUND HERE, SO HIT THE ROAD AND GO UP AGAINST SOME MORE PEOPLE AND NOT THE SAME ONE OVER AND OVER. THAT'S ALL I'M SAYING. AND GUESS WHAT THAT IS REAL TALK MY ***** !!!!!!!!


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Nov 12 2008, 09:17 AM~12134259
> *THIS IS A THREAD ABOUT HOPPIN & A LIL SHIT TALKIN  :biggrin: :thumbsup:  ....NOT DRINKIN' 9-LIVES!  YOU'RE ALWAYS  TALKIN 'BOUT GETTING DRUNK....OMG  :buttkick:
> *



ADDICTION IS A MUTHA !!!!! AND DON'T BE TALKIN SH^T TO ME ABOUT DRINK CAUSE I'VE SEEN YA FADED A TIME OR 2 !!!! 




hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Nov 12 2008, 11:20 AM~12134287
> *SINCE YOU THINK I'M CALLING YOU OUT I'M NOT, BUT LOOK AT IT THIS WAY TEAM I.C. YOU HAVE BEATEN EVERYBODY AROUND HERE, SO HIT THE ROAD AND GO UP AGAINST SOME MORE PEOPLE AND NOT THE SAME ONE OVER AND OVER.  THAT'S ALL I'M SAYING.  AND GUESS WHAT THAT IS REAL TALK MY ***** !!!!!!!!
> *


AND I DON'T KNOW SHIT ABOUT HOPPING AND I'LL LEAVE THAT UP TO TEAM I.C. DFW BEST


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

JUST DON'T GO TO EL PASO......MONDO AIN'T PLAYIN


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)




----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Nov 12 2008, 10:21 AM~12134302
> *ADDICTION IS A MUTHA !!!!! AND DON'T BE TALKIN SH^T TO ME ABOUT DRINK CAUSE I'VE SEEN YA FADED A TIME OR 2 !!!!
> hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *



:banghead: DAMMIT, I FORGOT ABOUT THAT! :tongue: OH WELL, YOU STILL DRINK MORE THAN WE DO :biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Nov 12 2008, 10:20 AM~12134287
> *SINCE YOU THINK I'M CALLING YOU OUT I'M NOT, BUT LOOK AT IT THIS WAY TEAM I.C. YOU HAVE BEATEN EVERYBODY AROUND HERE, SO HIT THE ROAD AND GO UP AGAINST SOME MORE PEOPLE AND NOT THE SAME ONE OVER AND OVER.  THAT'S ALL I'M SAYING.  AND GUESS WHAT THAT IS REAL TALK MY ***** !!!!!!!!
> *



:0


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

I GOT TO TAKE A PICTURE OF THE "KING OF KINGS" BELT !!!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Nov 12 2008, 11:31 AM~12134363
> *I GOT TO TAKE A PICTURE OF THE "KING OF KINGS" BELT !!!!
> 
> 
> ...


:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: DAT YOUR BELT HOMIE? HA! NAW, YOU MEAN THE PEOPLES CHOICE BELT...


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 12 2008, 09:38 AM~12134407
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno: DAT YOUR BELT HOMIE? HA! NAW, YOU MEAN THE PEOPLES CHOICE BELT...
> *



WTF !!!! IT WAS MY HALLOWEEN PIECE WEY !!! 


PERO YEP THATS WHAT I MEANT !!!!


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

SUP WIT IT BLUETHUNDER ???

YOU GET THAT MUSIC YOU WERE LOOKIN FOR ???


----------



## SPOOKY (Dec 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Nov 12 2008, 02:55 AM~12132609
> *Mr. peoples choice what the fuck u know about hoppin,stick to what ur good at "being a spectator.If ur gona call out the I C well then pull ur shit up and see if the big IC dnt stomp ur ass.We dont claim to be the shit,We prove it time and time again.We show up to picnics,shows,and events.We dnt ride dick from out of town were from the dfw and i dont see people hear beating team I C.And thats real talk my *****.Holla if u feel me!!!!!!!! The hoppin shit will keep goin wit out ur belt trust me.
> *


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

WTF ?????


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Nov 12 2008, 11:43 AM~12134437
> *SUP WIT IT BLUETHUNDER ???
> 
> YOU GET THAT MUSIC YOU WERE LOOKIN FOR ???
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

So is there gonna be a hop this weekend?? :dunno:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

YEA IN FUNKY TOWN THATS WHAT I HEARD


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

*DAMN...IT'S QUIET IN HERE!*


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

yea it is yesterday was more fun


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

*ALRIGHT ALRIGHT. JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WIT Jr, AND ITS SET FOR THE SUNDAY AFTER ODESSA WHICH WOULD BE THE 30th OF NOV, AT ECHO LAKE (if weather permits).*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS81_@Nov 12 2008, 03:33 PM~12136600
> *ALRIGHT ALRIGHT. JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WIT Jr, AND ITS SET FOR THE SUNDAY AFTER ODESSA WHICH WOULD BE THE 30th OF NOV, AT ECHO LAKE (if weather permits).
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

NO HOP THIS WEEKEND... :tears: :tears: :dunno: :tears:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin: damn


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

that suxz


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

I TOLD YOU ALL...................


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS81_@Nov 12 2008, 03:33 PM~12136600
> *ALRIGHT ALRIGHT. JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WIT Jr, AND ITS SET FOR THE SUNDAY AFTER ODESSA WHICH WOULD BE THE 30th OF NOV, AT ECHO LAKE (if weather permits).
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 12 2008, 01:47 PM~12136730
> *:biggrin: damn
> *



YOU GOT MAIL PUTO !!!


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Nov 12 2008, 11:54 AM~12135597
> *DAMN...IT'S QUIET IN HERE!
> *


 :dunno: where everyone at?


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS81_@Nov 12 2008, 02:33 PM~12136600
> *ALRIGHT ALRIGHT. JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WIT Jr, AND ITS SET FOR THE SUNDAY AFTER ODESSA WHICH WOULD BE THE 30th OF NOV, AT ECHO LAKE (if weather permits).</span>
> *




:thumbsup: *CAN'T WAIT! THAT MEANS *<span style=\'color:red\'>*GIRLY_LOWRIDER * *CAN COME OUT TO FUNKYTOWN*


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS81_@Nov 12 2008, 03:33 PM~12136600
> *ALRIGHT ALRIGHT. JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WIT Jr, AND ITS SET FOR THE SUNDAY AFTER ODESSA WHICH WOULD BE THE 30th OF NOV, AT ECHO LAKE (if weather permits).
> *


sounds like a picnic :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS81_@Nov 12 2008, 08:33 PM~12136600
> *ALRIGHT ALRIGHT. JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WIT Jr, AND ITS SET FOR THE SUNDAY AFTER ODESSA WHICH WOULD BE THE 30th OF NOV, AT ECHO LAKE (if weather permits).
> *


well you know what that means jr better redo alot of shit. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Nov 12 2008, 04:37 PM~12137096
> *sounds like a picnic :0
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Nov 12 2008, 03:18 PM~12136946
> *:dunno:  where everyone at?
> *


 :dunno: I THINK I'M STARTIN' TO HEAR CRICKETS ON THIS THREAD....NOT COOL! MAYBE AFTER THE 30TH IT'LL GET :loco: UP IN HERE..... :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Nov 12 2008, 04:20 PM~12134287
> *SINCE YOU THINK I'M CALLING YOU OUT I'M NOT, BUT LOOK AT IT THIS WAY TEAM I.C. YOU HAVE BEATEN EVERYBODY AROUND HERE, SO HIT THE ROAD AND GO UP AGAINST SOME MORE PEOPLE AND NOT THE SAME ONE OVER AND OVER.  THAT'S ALL I'M SAYING.  AND GUESS WHAT THAT IS REAL TALK MY ***** !!!!!!!!
> *


thats what we do.but then agian we are the DREAM TEAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



MAJESTICS RUN this hopping game.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

wwwwaaaasssssuuuuupppppp


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

Waz up to everyone! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Nov 12 2008, 04:41 PM~12137128
> *:dunno: I THINK I'M STARTIN' TO HEAR CRICKETS ON THIS THREAD....NOT COOL!  MAYBE AFTER THE 30TH IT'LL GET  :loco: UP IN HERE..... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)

:0


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:biggrin: whats going on !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Nov 12 2008, 03:37 PM~12137096
> *sounds like a picnic :0
> *


*MY FAMILY & I WILL DEFINITELY BE THERE FOR THE CHILL, GRILL & HOP* :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 12 2008, 03:46 PM~12137181
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Nov 12 2008, 02:30 PM~12137039
> *:thumbsup: CAN'T WAIT!  THAT MEANS GIRLY_LOWRIDER  CAN COME OUT TO FUNKYTOWN
> *



Got to see the hubby works every other Sunday.....we'll see what happens


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Nov 12 2008, 04:36 PM~12137580
> *Got to see the hubby works every other Sunday.....we'll see what happens
> *


WELL, IN THAT CASE WE'LL KEEP THEM ALL IN FUNKYTOWN....I'M SURE YOU'LL EVENTUALLY MAKE ONE.....LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Switch Man Jr. (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 12 2008, 02:41 PM~12137124
> *well you know what that means jr better redo alot of shit. :0  :biggrin:
> *


1st of all lil minime I was trying to make him pull it out this weekend he wanted me to call him for some reason..
jr: what's up so we go do this or what?.
primo:yea when u want to 
jr: Sat at the park right?
primo: who said sat? how it got put on dat date
jr lol cuzz u put car wash so dam fast I was thinking this weekend.....well when u want to do it
primo: to tell u da truth after the odessa show.......
jr: lol ........ok man we will do it then I guess.......


now who sounds like they waiting on some mo shit ........***** up in here talking like I said "no...no......give me a lil more time I need to work on my car some more".... just chill with the shit talking or we can see what u really running


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

waz up Switch Man Jr! :biggrin:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

now who sounds like they waiting on some mo shit ........***** up in here talking like I said "no...no......give me a lil more time I need to work on my car some more".... just chill with the shit talking or we can see what u really running
[/quote]

WELL HE NEEDS HIS BROTHERS TO HELP HIM OUT AGAIN ........... WELL IF THE NEXT HOP IT AT 6PM ......... SOMEONE MAKE SURE TO TELL THEM AT 4PM ............ SINCE THEY SHOWED UP 2 HOURS LATE ............... BUT I KNOW YOU CAN TAKE HIM SWITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Switch Man Jr. (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Nov 12 2008, 04:13 PM~12137841
> *waz up Switch Man Jr! :biggrin:
> *


 wuz up supercutdog 
just at work waiting to see some bs they go say on hre
........:uh: man 1st them kc ***** won't shut up now they gone and he don't want to hop now after the odessa show take a guess who's going to be back down here to work on that car I mean "give advise" :0 :0


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Switch Man Jr._@Nov 12 2008, 04:34 PM~12137996
> *wuz up supercutdog
> just at work waiting to see some bs they go say on hre
> ........:uh: man 1st them kc ***** won't shut up now they gone and he don't want to hop now after the odessa show take a guess who's going to be back down here to work on that car I mean "give advise" :0  :0
> *


I hear Switch Man Jr.! Just have the lack attack ready for anything bro! :biggrin:


----------



## dacasti (Jul 3, 2007)

well lets just look at old pictures until next time  

View My Video

View My Video


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

SWITCHMAN JR

PRIMO


YOU BE THE JUDGE.......

BTW IT'S RICKROLL FREE


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Before my car caught fire but I'm on my way back.. The fire broke my heart but NOT my spirit... Irving Customz Built..










The resurrection:


----------



## MJuan#1 (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 12 2008, 08:41 PM~12140536
> *SWITCHMAN JR
> 
> PRIMO
> ...


 :uh: :ugh:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

YOU A LITTLE LATE WITH THAT JOHN.......AND CHIPPIN ON TOP OF THAT :biggrin: AIN'T NO THANG IT'S ABOUT WHAT MINE DOES TOO


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MJuan#1_@Nov 12 2008, 09:46 PM~12140586
> *:uh:  :ugh:
> *


DON'T BE SCURRD :biggrin:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Nov 12 2008, 04:09 PM~12137814
> *WELL, IN THAT CASE WE'LL KEEP THEM ALL IN FUNKYTOWN....I'M SURE YOU'LL EVENTUALLY MAKE ONE.....LOL :biggrin:
> *


I may just ride out there with the boys if he does work.


----------



## Dred504 (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 12 2008, 08:41 PM~12140536
> *SWITCHMAN JR
> 
> PRIMO
> ...



Is that a trick question?? :dunno:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dred504_@Nov 12 2008, 10:01 PM~12140808
> *Is that a trick question?? :dunno:
> *


NO IT IS FOR ALL THE TALKING GOING ON I FIGURED A PREVIEW WAS NEEDED


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

> well you know what that means jr better redo alot of shit. :0 :biggrin:


so he should get advise too :uh: 



> 1st of all lil minime I was trying to make him pull it out this weekend he wanted me to call him for some reason..
> jr: what's up so we go do this or what?.
> primo:yea when u want to
> jr: Sat at the park right?
> ...


thats what im talkin bout will  



> now who sounds like they waiting on some mo shit ........***** up in here talking like I said "no...no......give me a lil more time I need to work on my car some more".... just chill with the shit talking or we can see what u really running


*WELL HE NEEDS HIS BROTHERS TO HELP HIM OUT AGAIN ........... WELL IF THE NEXT HOP IT AT 6PM ......... SOMEONE MAKE SURE TO TELL THEM AT 4PM ............ SINCE THEY SHOWED UP 2 HOURS LATE ............... BUT I KNOW YOU CAN TAKE HIM SWITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
[/quote]
:0 :biggrin: 



> SWITCHMAN JR
> 
> PRIMO
> YOU BE THE JUDGE.......
> ...


then why wait???


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

QUOTEFAIL

AND WHAT EVER THE REASON IT AIN'T GONNA BE GOOD ENOUGH FOR SOME PEOPLE

LET'S JUST SAY IT'S A FAMILY REASON.....NOT RELATED TO THE CAR.


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 12 2008, 10:15 PM~12141008
> *QUOTEFAIL
> 
> AND WHAT EVER THE REASON IT AIN'T GONNA BE GOOD ENOUGH FOR SOME PEOPLE
> ...


----------



## SPOOKY (Dec 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Switch Man Jr._@Nov 12 2008, 07:10 PM~12137820
> *1st of all lil minime I was trying to make him pull it out this weekend  he wanted me to call him for some reason..
> jr: what's up so we go do this or what?.
> primo:yea when u want to
> ...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPOOKY_@Nov 12 2008, 10:17 PM~12141032
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 11 2008, 10:16 PM~12130673
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: DIRTYSANCHEZ423, radicalkingz, BIRDYLUV, red22, dacasti, josie_p
> 
> ...


nice meeting you too dirty  I think I need one now.... :biggrin:


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Nov 11 2008, 03:47 PM~12126801
> *HE DID, BUT LEFT IT IN THE BUS.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Whats up my people,looks like it was calm today,not too much shit talkin thats good.No hop between the 2 big bodys that sucks but we will still cruise out to funky town to the sonic this saturday. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: here we go w/videos from ic jocker http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKgSl4NAX8Y
just paste this


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Nov 13 2008, 01:22 AM~12143144
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: here we go w/videos from ic jocker                        http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKgSl4NAX8Y
> just paste this
> *


here goes another one this is for you sexxie tree or however you spell it so pay attention http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2gdAR3NSFlY


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Nov 13 2008, 01:28 AM~12143167
> *here goes another one this is for you sexxie tree or however you spell it so pay attention http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2gdAR3NSFlY
> *


belive it or not the linconl serve the caprice.


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

for all those that like to say shit if they dont have a car to hop with then shut up and build you one so you can talk. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Nov 13 2008, 03:28 AM~12143167
> *here goes another one this is for you sexxie tree or however you spell it so pay attention http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2gdAR3NSFlY
> *



:uh: *****, get my name out your mouth ........


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Nov 13 2008, 02:25 AM~12142933
> *Whats up my people,looks like it was calm today,not too much shit talkin thats good.No hop between the 2 big bodys that sucks but we will still cruise out to funky town to the sonic this saturday. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1+Nov 13 2008, 01:25 AM~12142933-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"DON'T SAY SHIT IF YOU DON'T HAVE A HOPPER"? THIS TOPIC WOULD BE DEAD WITH ONLY LIKE FIVE PEOPLE POSTING. *I DON'T HAVE A HOPPER BUT I WILL SUPPORT MY CLUB UNLIKE PEOPLE ON HERE THAT CHEERLEAD FOR PEOPLE THAT AIN'T EVEN IN THIER OWN CLUB* THAT'S REAL CHEERLEADIN.

BTW WITCH ONE IS YOURS?


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 13 2008, 07:55 AM~12143962
> *:biggrin:
> "DON'T SAY SHIT IF YOU DON'T HAVE A HOPPER"? THIS TOPIC WOULD BE DEAD WITH ONLY LIKE FIVE PEOPLE POSTING. I DON'T HAVE A HOPPER BUT I WILL SUPPORT MY CLUB UNLIKE PEOPLE ON HERE THAT CHEERLEAD FOR PEOPLE THAT AIN'T EVEN IN THIER OWN CLUB THAT'S REAL CHEERLEADIN.
> 
> ...




THE WHITE MONTE IS HIS.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 13 2008, 09:04 AM~12144004
> *THE WHITE MONTE IS HIS.
> *


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 13 2008, 07:55 AM~12143962
> *:biggrin:
> "DON'T SAY SHIT IF YOU DON'T HAVE A HOPPER"? THIS TOPIC WOULD BE DEAD WITH ONLY LIKE FIVE PEOPLE POSTING. I DON'T HAVE A HOPPER BUT I WILL SUPPORT MY CLUB UNLIKE PEOPLE ON HERE THAT CHEERLEAD FOR PEOPLE THAT AIN'T EVEN IN THIER OWN CLUB THAT'S REAL CHEERLEADIN.
> 
> ...



WELL LETS SEE YOUR RIGHT ........... WE ARE NOT A CLUB...... BUT WE ARE A SHOP AND THIS SHOP BULIDS HOPPERS ...... WE DONT BULID DROPPERS ..... AND WE DONT CALL OTHER MEMBER FROM OUT OF TOWN TO HELP US IN A HOP ..... AND IRVING CUSTOMZ ALWAYS BRINGS OUT THE RIDES LIKE 4U2ENVY - PROJECT 79 - 96 TOWNCAR - THE BLUE LAGOON - TORRES EMPIRE MONTE CARLO ...... ALSO IRVING CUSTOMZ OUR CARS ARE DAILY DRIVERS ............. WE DONT BRING OUR RIDES ON TRAILERS .......... BUT JUST ONE WHICH IS TORRES EMPIRE'S RIDE ...... WE DONT CHEER LEAD ...... WE HAVE RIDES .......... 4 OUT OF 8 HAVE HOPPERS ......... THE OTHER 4 HAVE RIDES ...... AND ALSO NEXT TIME WHEN SOMEONE CALLS OUT SOMEONE MAKE SURE THEY ARE ON TIME .......... IRVING CUSTOMZ WAS THERE AT 7:30 PM .......... WE DIDNT SHOW UP 2 HOURS LATE ................. :biggrin:


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 13 2008, 08:07 AM~12144034
> *
> *


was up dirty was crakin


----------



## BONES64 (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Nov 13 2008, 08:14 AM~12144078
> *WELL LETS SEE YOUR RIGHT ........... WE ARE NOT A CLUB......  BUT WE ARE A SHOP AND THIS SHOP BULIDS HOPPERS ...... WE DONT BULID DROPPERS ..... AND WE DONT CALL OTHER MEMBER FROM OUT OF TOWN TO HELP US IN A HOP ..... AND IRVING CUSTOMZ ALWAYS BRINGS OUT THE RIDES LIKE 4U2ENVY - PROJECT 79 - 96 TOWNCAR - THE BLUE LAGOON - TORRES EMPIRE MONTE CARLO ...... ALSO IRVING CUSTOMZ OUR CARS ARE DAILY DRIVERS ............. WE DONT BRING OUR RIDES ON TRAILERS .......... BUT JUST ONE WHICH IS TORRES EMPIRE'S RIDE ...... WE DONT CHEER LEAD ...... WE HAVE RIDES .......... 4 OUT OF 8 HAVE HOPPERS ......... THE OTHER 4 HAVE RIDES ...... AND ALSO NEXT TIME WHEN SOMEONE CALLS OUT SOMEONE MAKE SURE THEY ARE ON TIME .......... IRVING CUSTOMZ WAS THERE AT 7:30 PM .......... WE DIDNT SHOW UP 2 HOURS LATE .................  :biggrin:
> *


yall all a bunch of droppers PANTY droppers. Yalls cars are daily drivers cuz der d only drivers :biggrin: and aint torres empire a shop too????


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BONES64_@Nov 13 2008, 08:28 AM~12144175
> *yall all a bunch of droppers PANTY droppers. Yalls cars are daily drivers  cuz der d only drivers :biggrin: and aint torres empire a shop too????
> *


YOUR RIGHT WE ARE PANTY DROPPERS THATS WHY WE GET LAID SO MUCH BITCH ........ A REAL HOPPER IS ONE THAT YOU CAN HOP THE HELL OUT OF AND THEN DRIVE HOME IN IT ........ NOT COME TO A HOP ON TRAILER AND LEAVE ON TRAILER .............


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BONES64_@Nov 13 2008, 08:28 AM~12144175
> *yall all a bunch of droppers PANTY droppers. Yalls cars are daily drivers  cuz der d only drivers :biggrin: and aint torres empire a shop too????
> *


no our cars are daily drivers cause we drive them trailer king and yeatorres is a shop 2 but a body shop so we get to paint the beast when its all done wich will be here preatty soon and we will make shure off going straigth to you. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Nov 13 2008, 08:36 AM~12144232
> *YOUR RIGHT WE ARE PANTY DROPPERS THATS WHY WE GET LAID SO MUCH BITCH ........ A REAL HOPPER IS ONE THAT YOU CAN HOP THE HELL OUT OF AND THEN DRIVE HOME IN IT ........ NOT COME TO A HOP ON TRAILER AND LEAVE ON TRAILER .............
> *




im staying out of this one. bones64 its your turn.


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Nov 13 2008, 08:36 AM~12144232
> *YOUR RIGHT WE ARE PANTY DROPPERS THATS WHY WE GET LAID SO MUCH BITCH ........ A REAL HOPPER IS ONE THAT YOU CAN HOP THE HELL OUT OF AND THEN DRIVE HOME IN IT ........ NOT COME TO A HOP ON TRAILER AND LEAVE ON TRAILER .............
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :twak: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Nov 13 2008, 08:39 AM~12144256
> *no our cars are daily drivers cause we drive them trailer king and yeatorres is a shop 2 but a body shop so we get to paint the beast when its all done wich will be here preatty soon and we will make shure off going straigth to you. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




yea *****, straight to u puto. :biggrin:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BONES64_@Nov 13 2008, 08:28 AM~12144175
> *yall all a bunch of droppers PANTY droppers. Yalls cars are daily drivers  cuz der d only drivers :biggrin: and aint torres empire a shop too????
> *



AND WHAT ABOUT THE MONTE CARLO FROM TORRES EMPIRE ? AINT IT A SHOP TOO ? WHAT KIND OF SHOP YOU TALKING ABOUT ,....... A SNO CONE SHOP A TACO SHOP ................ WHAT TYPE SLOWER FOOL MAYBE YOU SHOULD RE-READ YOUR STUFF BEFORE YOU POST IT ................


----------



## BONES64 (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 13 2008, 08:40 AM~12144260
> *im staying out of this one. bones64 its your turn.
> *


sup pimpin didnt see u in here much yesterday


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 13 2008, 08:40 AM~12144260
> *im staying out of this one. bones64 its your turn.
> *


que paso venom :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BONES64_@Nov 13 2008, 08:41 AM~12144273
> *sup pimpin didnt see u in here much yesterday
> *


i was actually workin yesterday. so i couldnt get on. :biggrin:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Nov 13 2008, 08:41 AM~12144274
> *que paso venom  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


the name of the game is nomas no llores(just dont cry)ay guey translation please :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BONES64 (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Nov 13 2008, 08:41 AM~12144271
> *AND WHAT ABOUT THE MONTE CARLO FROM TORRES EMPIRE ? AINT IT A SHOP TOO ? WHAT KIND OF SHOP YOU TALKING ABOUT ,....... A SNO CONE SHOP A TACO SHOP ................ WHAT TYPE SLOWER FOOL MAYBE YOU SHOULD RE-READ YOUR STUFF BEFORE YOU POST IT ................
> *


maybe u should just learn to read. shop u know what i ment this aint no taco eatin forum fat boy always thinkin bout food ol hungry ass ***** keep eatin ur sno cones


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

QUE ONDA WEY ............ WHATS UP VENOM65 ........ WHAT IT DO spider 53 ........


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Nov 13 2008, 08:41 AM~12144274
> *que paso venom  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




que paso spider, que asiendo wey


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 13 2008, 08:44 AM~12144290
> *i was actually workin yesterday. so i couldnt get on.  :biggrin:
> *


dont be laying puto


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Nov 13 2008, 08:45 AM~12144301
> *QUE ONDA WEY ............ WHATS UP VENOM65 ........ WHAT IT DO spider 53 ........
> *



what up big dog, man these pancakes from whataburger are off the hook. :biggrin:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 13 2008, 08:45 AM~12144302
> *que paso spider, que asiendo wey
> *


since this is spelling class wey (guey) thats how you spell it hommiiee :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Nov 13 2008, 08:46 AM~12144315
> *dont be laying puto
> *




mind ur own damn business


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BONES64_@Nov 13 2008, 08:44 AM~12144295
> *maybe u should just learn to read. shop u know what i ment this aint no taco eatin forum fat boy always thinkin bout food ol hungry ass ***** keep eatin ur sno cones
> *



YEA SO WHAT IM BIG I DONT GIVE A DAMN IM 6'1 355 LBS SO WHAT ***** ...... I KNOW HOW TO READ FOOL ............. ILL EAT MY SNO CONE YOUR RIGHT ............. RIGHT OFF YOUR CHICK ESE


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 13 2008, 08:46 AM~12144316
> *what up big dog, man these pancakes from whataburger are off the hook.  :biggrin:
> *


thats why youre all panson puto :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ay la vemos got to go come and pick up your video venom uncut and uncensored we got it frome joes burger hop copies in stock puto


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Nov 13 2008, 08:49 AM~12144346
> *YEA SO WHAT IM BIG I DONT GIVE A DAMN IM 6'1 355 LBS SO WHAT ***** ......  I KNOW HOW TO READ FOOL ............. ILL EAT MY SNO CONE YOUR RIGHT ............. RIGHT OFF YOUR CHICK ESE
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BONES64 (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Nov 13 2008, 08:36 AM~12144232
> *YOUR RIGHT WE ARE PANTY DROPPERS THATS WHY WE GET LAID SO MUCH BITCH ........ A REAL HOPPER IS ONE THAT YOU CAN HOP THE HELL OUT OF AND THEN DRIVE HOME IN IT ........ NOT COME TO A HOP ON TRAILER AND LEAVE ON TRAILER .............
> *


come on a trailer leave on a trailer it aint my fault u spent all ur money an a P.O.S Car and barly had enough gas $ to make it to tha hop


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Nov 13 2008, 08:51 AM~12144355
> *thats why youre all panson puto :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ay la vemos got to go come and pick up your video venom uncut and uncensored we got it frome joes burger hop copies in stock puto
> *


orale i will be there in a lil while.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Nov 13 2008, 08:49 AM~12144346
> *YEA SO WHAT IM BIG I DONT GIVE A DAMN IM 6'1 355 LBS SO WHAT ***** ......  I KNOW HOW TO READ FOOL ............. ILL EAT MY SNO CONE YOUR RIGHT ............. RIGHT OFF YOUR CHICK ESE
> *




DAMN A LITTLE OVER WEIGHT DONT U THINK. NAH IM JUST TRIPPIN WEY. NO TE NOJES :biggrin:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

DAMN VEMON65 ........... HOW MANY YOU GET THIS TIME ? SHIT WE HAVE A FULL SPREAD OF FOOD HERE AT WORK ...... I HAVE A CLIENT COMING IN TODAY WITH A $2.4 MILLION DOLLAR ACCOUNT ....... MAN I JUST HATE TO LEAVE MY JOB ....... SHIT WE HAVE PANCAKE WAFFLES OMLETS EGGS BACON TOAST BAGLES AND FOR LUNCH THEY BRINGING IN LOBSTER AND SHRIMP AND OYSTERS .........


----------



## BONES64 (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Nov 13 2008, 08:49 AM~12144346
> *YEA SO WHAT IM BIG I DONT GIVE A DAMN IM 6'1 355 LBS SO WHAT ***** ......  I KNOW HOW TO READ FOOL ............. ILL EAT MY SNO CONE YOUR RIGHT ............. RIGHT OFF YOUR CHICK ESE
> *


after ur done suckin da juice out of dat sno cone u can suc da juice out of mine its a big cone I know how u like'm Big u PANTY DROPP'N TACO EAT'n SNO CONE SUCKA


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Nov 13 2008, 10:14 AM~12144078
> *WELL LETS SEE YOUR RIGHT ........... WE ARE NOT A CLUB......  BUT WE ARE A SHOP AND THIS SHOP BULIDS HOPPERS ...... WE DONT BULID DROPPERS ..... AND WE DONT CALL OTHER MEMBER FROM OUT OF TOWN TO HELP US IN A HOP ..... AND IRVING CUSTOMZ ALWAYS BRINGS OUT THE RIDES LIKE 4U2ENVY - PROJECT 79 - 96 TOWNCAR - THE BLUE LAGOON - TORRES EMPIRE MONTE CARLO ...... ALSO IRVING CUSTOMZ OUR CARS ARE DAILY DRIVERS ............. WE DONT BRING OUR RIDES ON TRAILERS .......... BUT JUST ONE WHICH IS TORRES EMPIRE'S RIDE ...... WE DONT CHEER LEAD ...... WE HAVE RIDES .......... 4 OUT OF 8 HAVE HOPPERS ......... THE OTHER 4 HAVE RIDES ...... AND ALSO NEXT TIME WHEN SOMEONE CALLS OUT SOMEONE MAKE SURE THEY ARE ON TIME .......... IRVING CUSTOMZ WAS THERE AT 7:30 PM .......... WE DIDNT SHOW UP 2 HOURS LATE .................  :biggrin:
> *


I dont think he was talking about your shop.

now here is my thing....

So.....IC is a shop. Now just as an example, 4U2ENVY is a car club which has a owner outside of the shop, right? So, IC built or worked on a car in that club that everyone calls 4U2ENVY. Is IC claiming that car as theres? Or are they just routing for it becuase it was in there shop? 

How many people work in the shop? Well I guess thats besides the point here is another question...

If the M broke something and had to take their car to IC....which said would the "cheerleaders" stand on"

Am I the only one confused


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Girly_Lowrider, Latin Thug, VENOM65, BONES64, I.C. Joker, ZEUS DA GOD

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE....


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 13 2008, 08:53 AM~12144373
> *DAMN A LITTLE OVER WEIGHT DONT U THINK. NAH IM JUST TRIPPIN WEY. NO TE NOJES  :biggrin:
> *



IM FLUFFY :biggrin:


----------



## BONES64 (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Nov 13 2008, 08:58 AM~12144408
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Girly_Lowrider, Latin Thug, VENOM65, BONES64, I.C. Joker, ZEUS DA GOD
> 
> ...


Wasup Wasup WASUP


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

WHATS UP Girly_Lowrider


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

G-Mornin Girly_Lowrider


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

DON'T FORGET ULA MEETING TONIGHT


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Nov 13 2008, 08:55 AM~12144398
> *I dont think he was talking about your shop.
> 
> now here is my thing....
> ...




WELL LETS SEE THE ONLY THING IC DID TO 4 U 2 ENVY WAS BUILD THE FRAME, THE SUSPENSION, INSTALL THE HYDRAULICS AND MAKE IT WORK. THE CAR HAS AN OWNER AND HIS NAME IS VICTOR AND HE IS FROM FT. WORTH. NO BODY IS CLAIMING THE CAR, JUST CLAIMING THE FACT THAT IT WAS BUILT BY IC. 

SECOND QUESTION IS IRRELEVANT, BUT U ALREADY POINTED THAT OUT. 

AND IF THE M BROKE THERE CAR AND BROUGHT IT TO IC THEN I GUESS THE CHEERLEADERS WOULD STAY WITH U CUZ WE WOULD BE GOING TO THE SHOP.

BUT I DONT BELIEVE THE M WOULD HAVE TO GO TO ANY SHOP IF THEY BROKE. CUZ REAL HOPPERS ALWAYS COME PREPARED. TOOLS, PARTS ETC........ 


AS FAR AS BEING CONFUSED, I GUESS U R


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Nov 13 2008, 10:55 AM~12144398
> *I dont think he was talking about your shop.
> 
> now here is my thing....
> ...



Now I'm confused ! :uh: 

What if a Cuttlass hit 85" in a dark forest and now one saw it...... would it count ?

LOL.... This remind's me of when me and my homie went to pick up his next project.... The country ass owner tolled us, he had a monte carlo hopper...

(And this is a direct Quote ) _" Hit's 50" on dirt, and 60's on concret ! "_

Them ****** hopping on DIRT ! ! ! !


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Nov 13 2008, 08:55 AM~12144398
> *I dont think he was talking about your shop.
> 
> now here is my thing....
> ...



YOUR RIGHT 4U2ENVY IS NOT OUR CAR .... BUT IT WAS BULIT AT IRVING CUSTOMZ.... 4U2ENVY IS THE ONLY ONE THAT COMES TO THE HOPS ..... ALL THE WAY FROM FUNKY TOWN ..... WE CLAIM THAT I.C. BULIT THE CAR .... WE DIDNT CLAIM TO OWN IT ..... IF THE M BROKE SOMETHING THEN YES WE WOULD HELP OUT ..... BUT WE WILL NOT CLAIM THAT WE BULIT ANYTHING ..... WE GO FROM THE FRAME UP IN THE CARS WE DO ..... A TOTAL BULID


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 13 2008, 09:04 AM~12144451
> *Now I'm confused !  :uh:
> 
> What if a Cuttlass hit 85" in a dark forest and now one saw it......  would it count ?
> ...




NOW IF ANYTHING IS CONFUSING IT'S WHAT THIS GUY JUST POSTED. :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## BONES64 (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 13 2008, 09:04 AM~12144451
> *Now I'm confused !  :uh:
> 
> What if a Cuttlass hit 85" in a dark forest and now one saw it......  would it count ?
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: What if a Cuttlass hit 85" in a dark forest and now one saw it...... would it count :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Nov 13 2008, 09:07 AM~12144465
> *YOUR RIGHT 4U2ENVY IS NOT OUR CAR .... BUT IT WAS BULIT AT IRVING CUSTOMZ.... 4U2ENVY IS THE ONLY ONE THAT COMES TO THE HOPS ..... ALL THE WAY FROM FUNKY TOWN ..... WE CLAIM THAT I.C. BULIT THE CAR .... WE DIDNT CLAIM TO OWN IT ..... IF THE M BROKE SOMETHING THEN YES WE WOULD HELP OUT ..... BUT WE WILL NOT CLAIM THAT WE BULIT ANYTHING ..... WE GO FROM THE FRAME UP IN THE CARS WE DO ..... A TOTAL BULID
> *


JUST A SIMPLE QUESTION, WHATS A *BULID. * :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

BE BACK GOTTA GO ******.


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

MAN I DIDNT PROOF READ MY BAD MAN :angry:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 13 2008, 09:04 AM~12144451
> *Now I'm confused !  :uh:
> 
> What if a Cuttlass hit 85" in a dark forest and now one saw it......  would it count ?
> ...




pics or it did'nt happen


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Nov 13 2008, 09:10 AM~12144484
> *MAN I DIDNT PROOF READ MY BAD MAN  :angry:
> *




PROOF READ NEXT TIME, DIDNT U LEARN ANYTHING IN SCHOOL. :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 13 2008, 11:04 AM~12144449
> *WELL LETS SEE THE ONLY THING IC DID TO 4 U 2 ENVY WAS BUILD THE FRAME, THE SUSPENSION, INSTALL THE HYDRAULICS AND MAKE IT WORK. THE CAR HAS AN OWNER AND HIS NAME IS VICTOR AND HE IS FROM FT. WORTH. NO BODY IS CLAIMING THE CAR, JUST CLAIMING THE FACT THAT IT WAS BUILT BY IC.
> 
> I see
> ...



Thanks for answering though :uh:


----------



## BONES64 (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 13 2008, 09:15 AM~12144516
> *PROOF READ NEXT TIME, DIDNT U LEARN ANYTHING IN SCHOOL.  :biggrin:
> *


he did'nt go to school


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

buenos dias locos !..... 

where exactly is Irving Customs at ?.....im working in euless today and wanted to drop by... you homies got any fittings and hoses in stock??

NOTE: I said "hoses", not "hoes" or "jose's" :roflmao:


----------



## BONES64 (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 13 2008, 09:23 AM~12144553
> *buenos dias locos !.....
> 
> where exactly is Irving Customs at ?.....im working in euless today and wanted to drop by... you homies got any fittings and hoses in stock??
> ...


They got shud down the MIGRA HIT"M UP and shut'm down :biggrin:


----------



## BONES64 (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BONES64_@Nov 13 2008, 09:29 AM~12144599
> *They got shud down the MIGRA HIT"M UP and shut'm down :biggrin:
> *


SHUT (my bad )


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 13 2008, 11:04 AM~12144451
> *Now I'm confused !  :uh:
> 
> What if a Cuttlass hit 85" in a dark forest and now one saw it......  would it count ?
> ...


Dats Some Funny Chit Right There Maybe His Horse Hit 50" On The Dirt


----------



## BONES64 (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 13 2008, 09:31 AM~12144618
> *Dats Some Funny Chit Right There  Maybe His Horse Hit 50" On The Dirt
> 
> 
> ...


naw tha horse was on water :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BONES64_@Nov 13 2008, 11:33 AM~12144629
> *naw tha horse was on water  :biggrin:
> *


Looks Like The Horse Was On Its Chit :roflmao:


----------



## BONES64 (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 13 2008, 09:34 AM~12144645
> *Looks Like The Horse Was On Its Chit  :roflmao:
> *


just his back legs


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BONES64_@Nov 13 2008, 10:29 AM~12144599
> *They got shud down the MIGRA HIT"M UP and shut'm down :biggrin:
> *


damn.....well if they need help coming back, i got an uncle thats a coyote....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 13 2008, 11:31 AM~12144618
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats What They Call Shit Kickin


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

LM Customs .......


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Nov 13 2008, 09:14 AM~12144078
> *WELL LETS SEE YOUR RIGHT ........... WE ARE NOT A CLUB......  BUT WE ARE A SHOP AND THIS SHOP BULIDS HOPPERS ...... WE DONT BULID DROPPERS ..... AND WE DONT CALL OTHER MEMBER FROM OUT OF TOWN TO HELP US IN A HOP ..... AND IRVING CUSTOMZ ALWAYS BRINGS OUT THE RIDES LIKE 4U2ENVY - PROJECT 79 - 96 TOWNCAR - THE BLUE LAGOON - TORRES EMPIRE MONTE CARLO ...... ALSO IRVING CUSTOMZ OUR CARS ARE DAILY DRIVERS ............. WE DONT BRING OUR RIDES ON TRAILERS .......... BUT JUST ONE WHICH IS TORRES EMPIRE'S RIDE ...... WE DONT CHEER LEAD ...... WE HAVE RIDES .......... 4 OUT OF 8 HAVE HOPPERS ......... THE OTHER 4 HAVE RIDES ...... AND ALSO NEXT TIME WHEN SOMEONE CALLS OUT SOMEONE MAKE SURE THEY ARE ON TIME .......... IRVING CUSTOMZ WAS THERE AT 7:30 PM .......... WE DIDNT SHOW UP 2 HOURS LATE .................  :biggrin:
> *


*1. DAMN THIS SHIT BLEW UP!

2. I WASN'T TALKING ABOUT YOUR FUCKING SHOP. IM TALKING ABOUT PEOPLE WITH NO AFFIATION WITH ANYTHING, ACTING LIKE CHEERLEADERS....SHOPS COUNT LIKE CLUBS. IT'S ONE IN THE SAME.

3. WE DIDN'T CALL K.C. TO COME DOWN THEY WANTED TO ON THERE OWN. YOU DON'T HAVE ANY MEMBERS OUT OF TOWN ANYWAY. DON'T HATE.

4. YOU SAY YOU NEVER BRING CARS ON A TRAILER.....OK YOU KNOW PRIMO'S CAR CAN DRIVE AND IF YOU DON'T KNOW THAT, I'M TELLING YOU IT DOES. K.C. NEVER TOOK THIER CAR OFF THE TRAILER FROM WHEN THEY GOT IN TO TOWN UNTIL THEY GOT TO JOE'S NOT EVEN TO TEST IT.

5. YOU SAID YOU GUYS HAVE RIDES AND 4 OUT OF 8 ARE HOPPERS THEN IF THAT IS THE CASE WE ARE DOING THE SAME THING I HAVE A CAR AND K.C. BUILT THE SET UP.

6. AS FAR AS BEING LATE, SHIT HAPPENS. WHO GIVES A FUCK THAT MUCH? IT'S SEEMS LIKE THATS SOMETHING YOU HARP ON TOO MUCH, ACTING LIKE A HALL MONITOR IN SCHOOL. YOU AIN'T EVER BEEN LATE?*


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

:biggrin: sup everyone


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

This ***** Said *" HALL MONITOR "*

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 13 2008, 10:47 AM~12144743
> *May Best guess is somewhere in Irving ....  :dunno:
> 
> I dont know, I never been.....
> ...


yeah but im on this side of town..... you going to LM tomorrow?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

DAMN YALL IN THIS HO TRIPPIN.......HAHAHAHAH


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 13 2008, 11:53 AM~12144806
> *This ***** Said  " HALL MONITOR "
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 13 2008, 11:47 AM~12144743
> *You know I only fuck with LM Customs.......
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 13 2008, 11:53 AM~12144806
> *This ***** Said  " HALL MONITOR "
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *











:0


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by josie_p_@Nov 13 2008, 12:22 AM~12142428
> *nice meeting you too dirty    I think I need one now.... :biggrin:
> *


THAT MAKES TWO OF US!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 13 2008, 10:53 AM~12144806
> *This ***** Said  " HALL MONITOR "
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ON SOME "OFF TOPIC" SHIT THERE!



> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR+Nov 13 2008, 10:56 AM~12144830-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BWAHAHAHA


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Nov 13 2008, 11:55 AM~12144828-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where you think I learn-ed how to hustle .........


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Nov 13 2008, 12:02 PM~12144885-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats where This Topic is going to be, if the shit talking keeps up ......


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Nov 13 2008, 11:58 AM~12144851
> *:0
> *



They ever fix that hose ? ! :0 :biggrin: 


_*LM Customs .... ***** !*_


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 13 2008, 11:12 AM~12144967
> *Thats where This Topic is going to be,  if the shit talking keeps up ......
> *


WE'LL SEE WHO CAN HANG IN THE PROJECTS OF L.I.L.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 13 2008, 12:25 PM~12145088
> *WE'LL SEE WHO CAN HANG IN THE PROJECTS OF L.I.L.
> *


 :0


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE+Nov 13 2008, 12:11 PM~12144956-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

all this crap is worthless,,respect people and shit wont get out of hand..u win dont be aggorant about it,,u lose comeback and redeem yourself!!!plain and simple ,,just my 2 cents


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 13 2008, 09:23 AM~12144553
> *buenos dias locos !.....
> 
> where exactly is Irving Customs at ?.....im working in euless today and wanted to drop by... you homies got any fittings and hoses in stock??
> ...




819 E 3RD STREET
IRVING TX ZIP CODE UNKNOWN. :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Nov 13 2008, 10:49 AM~12145346
> *all this crap is worthless,,respect people and shit wont get out of hand..u win dont be aggorant about it,,u lose comeback and redeem yourself!!!plain and simple ,,just my 2 cents
> *




WELL SAID, JUST A QUESTION WHY IS THE GUY IN YOUR AVATAR STICKING THE FINGER AT HIMSELF. :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

WASSUP EVERYONE, WHERE THE FUCK IS BONES64.


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 13 2008, 12:52 PM~12145386
> *WELL SAID, JUST A QUESTION WHY IS THE GUY IN YOUR AVATAR STICKING THE FINGER AT HIMSELF.  :biggrin:
> *


thats the Tiger Claw niccah.....be cautious hno:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Nov 13 2008, 10:54 AM~12145401
> *thats the Tiger Claw niccah.....be cautious hno:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Nov 13 2008, 12:38 PM~12145237
> *Hustle and run from the police.....remember the biker?
> *



I member !


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

WASSUP DIRTY


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Nov 13 2008, 11:49 AM~12145346
> *all this crap is worthless,,respect people and shit wont get out of hand..u win dont be aggorant about it,,u lose comeback and redeem yourself!!!plain and simple ,,just my 2 cents
> *


THIS IS THE TRUTH......WE ALL PLAY AND THAT IS ALL GOOD UNTIL SOMEONE CROSSES THE LINE OR SOMEONE TAKES SOMETHING THAT IS NOTHING AND TAKES PERSONAL.

IT IS A FINE LINE WE WALK IN HERE.... I WON'T DISRESPECT ANOTHER CLUB OR SHOP IN A MEANSPIRTED WAY, BECAUSE I DON'T WANT MY CLUB TO BE DISRESPECTED.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

DISRESPECT MY CLUB AND SEE WHAT HAPPENS. 



I'LL TIGER CLAW YO MUTHAFUCKIN ASS NICCA.


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 13 2008, 01:04 PM~12145523
> *THIS IS THE TRUTH......WE ALL PLAY AND THAT IS ALL GOOD UNTIL SOMEONE CROSSES THE LINE OR SOMEONE TAKES SOMETHING THAT IS NOTHING AND TAKES PERSONAL.
> 
> IT IS A FINE LINE WE WALK IN HERE.... I WON'T DISRESPECT ANOTHER CLUB OR SHOP IN A MEANSPIRTED WAY, BECAUSE I DON'T WANT MY CLUB TO BE DISRESPECTED.
> *



:werd:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 13 2008, 09:23 AM~12144553
> *buenos dias locos !.....
> 
> where exactly is Irving Customs at ?.....im working in euless today and wanted to drop by... you homies got any fittings and hoses in stock??
> ...




in irving off of irving blvd. on 3rd street ...... behind the cost&plus and cvs


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Nov 13 2008, 11:08 AM~12145568
> *in irving off of irving blvd. on 3rd street ...... behind the cost&plus and cvs
> *




I ALREADY TOLD HIM THAT. NICCAHS GONNA GET THE TIGER CLAW TODAY. :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 13 2008, 12:01 PM~12145495
> *WASSUP DIRTY
> *


 :biggrin: CHILLIN KEEPIN THIS TOPIC MOVIN


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

IRVING CUSTOMZ


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 13 2008, 01:14 PM~12145630
> *:biggrin: CHILLIN KEEPIN THIS TOPIC MOVIN
> *


Sure does! 

but :0 



> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Latin Thug, 214RIDERZ, 9-lives, dirtybird*


looks like its time to play the Scrabble with this niccahs sentences :cheesy:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Nov 13 2008, 12:20 PM~12145696
> *Sure does!
> 
> but  :0
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

***** SAID SCRABBLE......MORE LIKE SCRAMBLE :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Nov 13 2008, 01:20 PM~12145696
> *
> looks like its time to play the Scrabble with this niccahs sentences  :cheesy:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

You a mother fucking fool ! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: DIRTYSANCHEZ423, 214RIDERZ, Endust, ROYAL IMAGE 1965, Latin Thug


WHATS UP MIKE!!!


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

THIS FOOL GOT JOKES UR TOO FUNNY LOL


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 13 2008, 01:23 PM~12145749
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: DIRTYSANCHEZ423, 214RIDERZ, Endust, ROYAL IMAGE 1965, Latin Thug
> WHATS UP MIKE!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Nov 13 2008, 12:24 PM~12145753
> *THIS FOOL GOT JOKES UR TOO FUNNY LOL
> *


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 13 2008, 12:24 PM~12145756
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0 ........


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

LOL MIKE GOT JOKES WIHT THE SCRABBLE NOW I CAN SLOW DOWN N TYPE RIGHT THE MAIN BOSS ISNT HERE


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Nov 13 2008, 12:26 PM~12145789
> *LOL MIKE GOT JOKES WIHT THE SCRABBLE NOW I CAN SLOW DOWN N TYPE RIGHT THE MAIN BOSS ISNT HERE
> *


C'MON NOW DON'T BLAME YOUR BOSS ON YOUR SHITTY TYPING SKILLS. KEEP IT REAL.

AND YOU STILL FUCKED UP "WITH"


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423+Nov 13 2008, 01:21 PM~12145723-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You see :cheesy:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 13 2008, 11:24 AM~12145756
> *:biggrin:
> *


 Homie do you work ??? :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Nov 13 2008, 12:29 PM~12145827
> *nah.....they already scrambled.....no we gots to make the sentence out
> You see  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423+Nov 13 2008, 01:26 PM~12145787-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

THIS FOOL HERE STILL TRIPPIN ITS OK THO :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Nov 13 2008, 01:29 PM~12145838
> *Homie do you work ??? :biggrin:
> *



:uh: Yea ! just not right now ! * I'M ON LUNCH ***** ! *


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 13 2008, 01:31 PM~12145859
> *I found some words !
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Bahahhahahwahwhawhhwahwhawhhawhhw


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Nov 13 2008, 01:33 PM~12145884
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Bahahhahahwahwhawhhwahwhawhhawhhw
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin: 

See how I got COP's on my ass homie even on LayItLow.... And you wonder why I dont like the police ! ! ! !


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 214RIDERZ, DIRTYSANCHEZ423



:cheesy: Guess it got to *OFF TOPIC* in here !


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 13 2008, 11:33 AM~12145883
> *:uh:    Yea !    just not right now !     I'M ON LUNCH ***** !
> *


 orale taking that extra minute to sneak on here.. :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Nov 13 2008, 01:39 PM~12145950
> *orale taking that extra minute to sneak on here.. :biggrin:
> *



Arent you sappost to be busting Bad Guy's ? LOL .. . . .


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

5User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 214RIDERZ, King61!, Regal85TX, and ME


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

WASSUP TECHNIQUESOG.


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 13 2008, 11:40 AM~12145963
> *Arent you sappost to be busting Bad Guy's ?      LOL .. . . .
> *


 Na Homie .. I already called ICE this morning to pick up a few homies :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Nov 13 2008, 01:42 PM~12145973
> *Na Homie .. I already called ICE this morning to pick up a few homies  :biggrin:
> *



Good Bye everyone............. Ill be back by some time Friday depending on what part of Mexico they drop me off at....


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 13 2008, 11:41 AM~12145967
> *WASSUP TECHNIQUESOG.
> *


 What up Homie.. you going tonight to the ULA?


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Nov 13 2008, 11:45 AM~12145998
> *What up Homie.. you going tonight to the ULA?
> *




YES SIR, I WILL SEE U THERE.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 13 2008, 12:44 PM~12145993
> *Good Bye everyone.............      Ill be back by some time Friday depending on what part of Mexico they drop me off at....
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

WASSUP SANCHEZ, U GOING TO THE ULA TONITE. LETS GO DRINK A FEW BUDWEISERS HOMIE.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 13 2008, 11:44 AM~12145993
> *Good Bye everyone.............      Ill be back by some time Friday depending on what part of Mexico they drop me off at....
> *



DONT WORRY SIN7 HAS A UNCLE WHO IS A COYOTE. I'LL SEND HIM A PM RIGHT NOW. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Nov 13 2008, 01:29 PM~12145838
> *Homie do you work ??? :biggrin:
> *


Yeah On LayItLow


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Nov 13 2008, 11:45 AM~12145998
> *What up Homie.. you going tonight to the ULA?
> *



ME TOO !!! TIME FOR A CHANGE !!!! 


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 13 2008, 11:44 AM~12145993
> *Good Bye everyone.............      Ill be back by some time Friday depending on what part of Mexico they drop me off at....
> *


 don't worry homie I told them your from HERE :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 13 2008, 12:46 PM~12146012
> *WASSUP SANCHEZ, U GOING TO THE ULA TONITE. LETS GO DRINK A FEW BUDWEISERS HOMIE.
> *


FUCK IT I'LL GO! :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 13 2008, 11:48 AM~12146020
> *Yeah On LayItLow
> *


 Man Homie is on here all day long !!!


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 13 2008, 11:45 AM~12146006
> *YES SIR, I WILL SEE U THERE.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 13 2008, 11:50 AM~12146035
> *FUCK IT I'LL GO! :biggrin:
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Nov 13 2008, 01:50 PM~12146036
> *Man Homie is on here all day long !!!
> *


Dats The Truth...... :0


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 13 2008, 12:50 PM~12146044
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  



LATIN THUG YOU ROLLING?


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

TO ALL YA MO FOES !!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 13 2008, 01:51 PM~12146054
> *
> LATIN THUG YOU ROLLING?
> *


didnt plan on it.....i have to run a couple of errands, but I'll hurry up and try to make it :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Whats Going On Oso?


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Nov 13 2008, 11:56 AM~12146087
> *didnt plan on it.....i have to run a couple of errands, but I'll hurry up and try to make it  :cheesy:
> *


 Orale homie come on down !!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 13 2008, 02:00 PM~12146129
> *Whats Going On Oso?
> *


Sup homie? Been busy working all day! Shit Sucks! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

I'LL SEE ALL OF YOU TONIGHT AT THE ULA MEETING


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Nov 13 2008, 12:04 PM~12146166
> *I'LL SEE ALL OF YOU TONIGHT AT THE ULA MEETING
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Nov 13 2008, 02:04 PM~12146166
> *I'LL SEE ALL OF YOU TONIGHT AT THE ULA MEETING
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Nov 13 2008, 01:04 PM~12146166
> *I'LL SEE ALL OF YOU TONIGHT AT THE ULA MEETING
> *


*U MOST DEFINITELY WILL *:thumbsup:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Nov 13 2008, 12:07 PM~12146184
> *U MOST DEFINITELY WILL :thumbsup:
> *



U GOING TONIGHT DANG :biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

DAMN, I WAS ON HERE ALL DAY YESTERDAY...OFF & ON EVERYONE WAS SLEEPING! TODAY, IT'S BLOWIN' UP.....  HOPE TO SEE ALL YOU CRAZY ASS MEXICANS @ THE ULA MEETING...LET'S PUT SOME FACES W/SCREEN NAMES, UNLESS OF COURSE YOU HAVE SOMETHIN' TO HIDE!

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Nov 13 2008, 02:11 PM~12146242
> *DAMN, I WAS ON HERE ALL DAY YESTERDAY...OFF & ON EVERYONE WAS SLEEPING! TODAY, IT'S BLOWIN' UP.....  HOPE TO SEE ALL YOU CRAZY ASS MEXICANS @ THE ULA MEETING...LET'S PUT SOME FACES W/SCREEN NAMES, UNLESS OF COURSE YOU HAVE SOMETHIN' TO HIDE!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Nov 13 2008, 01:07 PM~12146192
> *U GOING TONIGHT DANG  :biggrin:
> *


*HELL YES, THE QUEEN "B" IS BACK..... *:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 13 2008, 02:04 PM~12146156
> *Sup homie? Been busy working all day! Shit Sucks!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


It Does.... :uh: But Its Getting Closer To That Weekend.... :biggrin: &
One Day Closer To Dying  :biggrin:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Nov 13 2008, 12:14 PM~12146256
> *CHAMPIONSHIP GAME*


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Nov 13 2008, 01:17 PM~12146281
> *I MAY BE LATE GOT PRACTICE GOTTA GET READY FOR NEXT WEEKEND <span style=\'color:red\'>GO JACOB :thumbsup:*


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Nov 13 2008, 12:20 PM~12146311
> *THAT'S COOL.....GO JACOB :thumbsup:
> *



I'M READY FOR FOOTBALL TO BE OVER....


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Nov 13 2008, 01:21 PM~12146315
> *I'M READY FOR FOOTBALL TO BE OVER....
> *


*IT'S ALL GOOD, JUST KEEP YOUR BOYS BUSY HUN....BECAUSE IT'S A CRAZY :loco: WORLD OUT THERE!*


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Nov 13 2008, 12:28 PM~12146396
> *IT'S ALL GOOD, JUST KEEP YOUR BOYS BUSY HUN....BECAUSE IT'S A CRAZY  :loco: WORLD OUT THERE!
> *


KEEP THEM BUSY IT KEEPS ME BUSY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 13 2008, 12:47 PM~12146019
> *DONT WORRY SIN7 HAS A UNCLE WHO IS A COYOTE. I'LL SEND HIM A PM RIGHT NOW.  :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah let me know whats up. you can hit em up thru CB radio too. just ask for "el bronco". you'll find him anywhere between Eagle Pass and Waco.... haha


Just left Irving Customs too. The homie Ceasar hooked it up !....it was worth the hour drive....


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

whats up locos :biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Nov 13 2008, 02:20 PM~12146864
> *whats up locos :biggrin:
> *


*WHAT'S UP PINCHE LOCO DE I.C....* :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 13 2008, 02:45 PM~12146548
> *hell yeah let me know whats up. you can hit em up thru CB radio too. just ask for "el bronco". you'll find him anywhere between Eagle Pass and Waco.... haha
> Just left Irving Customs too. The homie Ceasar hooked it up !....it was worth the hour drive....
> *


Chit I Got Some Primos Y Primas That Need A Hook Up..


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 13 2008, 04:14 PM~12147413
> *Chit I Got Some Primos Y Primas That Need A Hook Up..
> *



Fuck sin's connect homie,

I got a guy the works for INS ! $4000


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 13 2008, 04:14 PM~12147413
> *Chit I Got Some Primos Y Primas That Need A Hook Up..
> *


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 13 2008, 10:47 AM~12144743
> *May Best guess is somewhere in Irving ....  :dunno:
> 
> I dont know, I never been.....
> ...


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 13 2008, 11:11 AM~12144956
> *You know Iam at LM every Friday .....  Mr. P going to be there tomarrow too...
> Where you think I learn-ed how to hustle .........
> *


 :yes: :420:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Nov 13 2008, 04:43 PM~12147708
> *
> *



You know what it be homie . . . . . . . . . . _*LM Customs*_


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 13 2008, 12:28 PM~12145816
> *C'MON NOW DON'T BLAME YOUR BOSS ON YOUR SHITTY TYPING SKILLS. KEEP IT REAL.
> 
> AND YOU STILL FUCKED UP "WITH"
> *


 AWW FUCK!!!....:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

take this electric bill over to Mano and tell him it has to be paid this afternoon


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 13 2008, 03:48 PM~12147754
> *You know what it be homie . . . . . . . . . .  LM Customs
> *


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

IRVING CUSTOMZ


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Nov 13 2008, 04:54 PM~12147840
> *IRVING MUTHAFUCKIN CUSTOMZ
> *


fixed :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 13 2008, 12:54 PM~12145399
> *WASSUP EVERYONE, WHERE THE FUCK IS BONES64.
> *


I think his feelings got hurt....Cause he was being ignored.
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Nov 13 2008, 03:48 PM~12147763
> *AWW FUCK!!!....:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: HE GIVES US ENDLESS MATERIAL


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE+Nov 13 2008, 04:35 PM~12147622-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Highwaters :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: Loco 61, DIRTYSANCHEZ423, Elpintor, miggy254, ZEUS DA GOD, I.C. Joker, loster87, DTOWNRYDA


i wonder where the other usual 30 people that be on here are at today..


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 13 2008, 04:58 PM~12147880
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: Loco 61, DIRTYSANCHEZ423, Elpintor, miggy254, ZEUS DA GOD, I.C. Joker, loster87, DTOWNRYDA
> i wonder where the other usual 30 people that be on here are at today..
> *


Dunno Probably On Off Topic


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 13 2008, 04:58 PM~12147880
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: Loco 61, DIRTYSANCHEZ423, Elpintor, miggy254, ZEUS DA GOD, I.C. Joker, loster87, DTOWNRYDA
> i wonder where the other usual 30 people that be on here are at today..
> *


Probably making up for lost time at work... :dunno:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 13 2008, 04:02 PM~12147916
> *Dunno Probably On Off Topic
> 
> 
> ...


OFF TOPIC IV LIFE NICCAH!


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Sup loco ready for Oddesa?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 13 2008, 05:04 PM~12147941
> *OFF TOPIC IV LIFE NICCAH!
> *


esp the i hope she's 18 topic...


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 13 2008, 03:56 PM~12147861
> *:biggrin: HE GIVES US ENDLESS MATERIAL
> *


LOL


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Nov 13 2008, 05:07 PM~12147978
> *LOL
> *


Say My ***** Ill bring the Drink get the ****** Weed ......  We'll smoke that shit out of luis !


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 13 2008, 04:09 PM~12148002
> *Say My ***** Ill bring the Drink get the ****** Weed ......      We'll smoke that shit out of luis !
> *


AIGHT. ...YOU STILL GOT THAT BOTTLE??


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Nov 13 2008, 05:13 PM~12148023
> *AIGHT. ...YOU STILL GOT THAT BOTTLE??
> *



Yup...... Ill even take some of the stuff I use you drink... You know I dont drink no more... That shit's bad for your soul..... But I do SMoke !


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423+Nov 13 2008, 05:04 PM~12147941-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes Sure Hotel Reserved N A Space For My Regal ...


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 13 2008, 04:14 PM~12148034
> *Yup...... Ill even take some of the stuff I use you drink... You know I dont drink no more... That shit's bad for your soul..... But I do SMoke !
> *


IVE BEEN ON THAT HEN. & MONSTER LATELY. ......SHIT GOES GOOD WITH KUSH.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Nov 13 2008, 05:13 PM~12148023
> *AIGHT. ...YOU STILL GOT THAT BOTTLE??
> *


Hell No!!! He Done Drank Dat Chit....


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miggy254+Nov 13 2008, 04:06 PM~12147965-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YUO KONW IM RGIHT I SLOD MY FLTEEWDOO FAINALLY ADN GTO A BGI BDOY FRO TIHS BGI BDOY RPEEN DLLASA! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 13 2008, 04:17 PM~12148061
> *Hell No!!! He Done Drank Dat Chit....
> *


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A+Nov 13 2008, 05:17 PM~12148059-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Show how much you dont know me homie.....everyone know I only drink beer
I dont fuck with boottels no more.....



NOT SINCE THAT NIGHT, 3 years ago ! :tears:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 13 2008, 05:14 PM~12148034
> *Yup...... Ill even take some of the stuff I use you drink... You know I dont drink no more... That shit's bad for your soul..... But I do SMoke !
> *


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 13 2008, 04:20 PM~12148091
> *sounds good.... but ill have to pass ...... Get ready for some Mexican shit homeboy ! ! ! ! !
> 
> Tha Kush ...................
> ...


WHAT HAPPENED?


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 13 2008, 05:17 PM~12148062
> *
> YUO KONW IM RGIHT I SLOD MY FLTEEWDOO FAINALLY ADN GTO A BGI BDOY FRO TIHS BGI BDOY RPEEN DLLASA! :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

*YUO KLILING ME OVRE HRRE ! ! ! !*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 13 2008, 05:20 PM~12148091
> *sounds good.... but ill have to pass ...... Get ready for some Mexican shit homeboy ! ! ! ! !
> 
> Tha Kush ...................
> ...


Go Ahead Lets Hear It... :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 13 2008, 04:22 PM~12148105
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> YUO KLILING ME OVRE HRRE ! ! ! !
> *


TAHTS WAHTS UP!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Nov 13 2008, 05:19 PM~12148083
> *
> *


J/K Bro...


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 13 2008, 05:21 PM~12148097
> *WHAT HAPPENED?
> *


Almost got alcohol poisoning .... I drink till I passed out....

I woke up a day later and felt like I been 2 Hell and Back ! ! !


My wife showed me video's of me doing shit I dont remember and she say's I 
throw up on her and then tolled her to clean her self up cuz she looked a mess.


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 13 2008, 04:17 PM~12148062
> *SHIT IF OT POSTS COUNTED ME AND MR.A WOULD BE WELL OVER 10,000 POST EACH
> :yessad:
> YUO KONW IM RGIHT I SLOD MY FLTEEWDOO FAINALLY ADN GTO A BGI BDOY FRO TIHS BGI BDOY RPEEN DLLASA! :biggrin:
> *


LAMO!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 13 2008, 04:25 PM~12148131
> *Almost got alcohol poisoning .... I drink till I passed out....
> 
> I woke up a day later and felt like I been 2 Hell and Back ! ! !
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 13 2008, 04:25 PM~12148131
> *Almost got alcohol poisoning .... I drink till I passed out....
> 
> I woke up a day later and felt like I been 2 Hell and Back ! ! !
> ...


OH DAMN. I FEEL YOU I WON'T TOUCH GIN FOR ANY REASON BEEN LIKE THAT SINCE 96 

IT WAS A FUCKED UP NIGHT AND NO BULLSHIT I WOKE UP HUGGING THE TOLIET.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 13 2008, 05:25 PM~12148131
> *Almost got alcohol poisoning .... I drink till I passed out....
> 
> I woke up a day later and felt like I been 2 Hell and Back ! ! !
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 Did You Eat Some Menudo When U Woke Up :barf:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Nov 13 2008, 05:22 PM~12148109-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



alcohol poisoning is no joke homie's .......


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 13 2008, 05:30 PM~12148179
> *alcohol poisoning is no joke homie's .......
> *



:nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423+Nov 13 2008, 05:28 PM~12148160-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



***** when I woke up I was throwing up blood and tequila..........
I was like that for 3 days !

when I could eat or drink.. it was water and crakers.......


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 13 2008, 05:32 PM~12148188
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> 
> 
> ...



This ***** Got Joke's....... 

*IF I EVER SEE YOUR ASS DRINKING IM GOING TO GET YOU FUCKED UP AND TEA BAG YOUR ASS....... *

MR.A WILL TAKE THE PIC !


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 13 2008, 04:34 PM~12148214
> *Same here but Tequila... about 3 months ago I tired to take a shot of tequila and
> throw the shit back up.... even get me the shits !
> all man !
> ...


YEAH I DON'T GET NEAR GIN THE SMELL MAKES MY STOMACH TURN :barf:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 13 2008, 05:36 PM~12148231
> *YEAH I DON'T GET NEAR GIN THE SMELL MAKES MY STOMACH TURN :barf:
> *



I know the feeling............ :barf:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

ME & SCOTTS DAD DRANK A GALLON OF CHEAP WHISKEY ONE TIME. .....I WAS SICK FOR 3 DAYS. .....COULDNT EAT, OR DRINK ANYTHING. ....JUST THROW UP, SLEEP, & SHIT.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 13 2008, 05:36 PM~12148226
> *This ***** Got Joke's.......
> 
> IF I EVER SEE YOUR ASS DRINKING IM GOING TO GET YOU FUCKED UP AND TEA BAG YOUR ASS.......
> ...


Now Thats Some Gay Ass Shit Right There... :uh: Im Over Here Just Showing Pic Of Why Not To Get To Drunk An U Wanna Say Gay Chit... :uh:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A+Nov 13 2008, 05:42 PM~12148286-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL . . . . . . . Hey at least I didnt post up a gay ass pic like Teal62 does all the time ! :0 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 13 2008, 05:45 PM~12148318
> *LOL . . . . . . .    Hey at least I didnt post up a gay ass pic like Teal62 does all the time !  :0  :0
> *


U Not Lying About That One...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

i think Venom is grounded from the computer today :0


----------



## fatmexican55 (Oct 20, 2008)

was up people


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Nov 13 2008, 05:05 PM~12148470
> *i think Venom is grounded from the computer today  :0
> *


*HELLO THERE SIR, HOPE YOUR DAY IS GOIN WELL! VENOM IS ACTUALLY REALLY BUSY 2DAY, BUT IM MORE THAN SURE WHEN HE READS THIS HE'LL REPLY, LIKE ALL US SHIT TALKERS ALWAYS DO :biggrin:

HAVE A GOOD EVENING ALL :thumbsup:  *


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Nov 13 2008, 04:17 PM~12148059
> *IVE BEEN ON THAT HEN. & MONSTER LATELY. ......SHIT GOES GOOD WITH KUSH.
> *


 :nosad: you dont sleep when you drink that....


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

That's why I don't drink rum.. Some very bad experiences from drinking Zombies, that an old rum drink..


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 13 2008, 05:29 PM~12148672
> *That's why I don't drink rum.. Some very bad experiences from drinking Zombies, that an old rum drink..
> *


BUT YOU DRINK THE SHIT OUT OF SOME CROWN THOUGH. :cheesy:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 13 2008, 05:29 PM~12148672
> *That's why I don't drink rum.. Some very bad experiences from drinking Zombies, that an old rum drink..
> *


*NO, HOMIE STYLN YOU DRINK* *PATRON* :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Nov 13 2008, 05:31 PM~12148699
> *NO, HOMIE STYLN YOU DRINK PATRON :biggrin:
> *


Me and PATRON, vato locos forever esa'...


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Nov 13 2008, 05:31 PM~12148698
> *BUT YOU DRINK THE SHIT OUT OF SOME CROWN THOUGH.  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: crown is good


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by josie_p_@Nov 13 2008, 05:25 PM~12148648
> *:nosad: you dont sleep when you drink that....
> *


LOL. ...BE WALKING AROUND LIKE THIS :420:.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Nov 13 2008, 05:31 PM~12148698
> *BUT YOU DRINK THE SHIT OUT OF SOME CROWN THOUGH.  :cheesy:
> *


Yea I can do a little crown too, I got a bottle in the truck of my Eclipse, along with a bottle of Patron...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 13 2008, 05:34 PM~12148723
> *Yea I can do a little crown too, I got a bottle in the truck of my Eclipse, along with a bottle of Patron...
> *


Actually I a got a 3rd bottle of liqure in my car can't remember what it is, been there since I broke my leg, I was getting ready to go celebrate but broke my leg instead..


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 13 2008, 05:34 PM~12148723
> *Yea I can do a little crown too, I got a bottle in the truck of my Eclipse, along with a bottle of Patron...
> *


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 13 2008, 05:36 PM~12148741
> *Actually I a got a 3rd bottle of liqure in my car can't remember what it is, been there since I broke my leg, I was getting ready to go celebrate but broke my leg instead..*


 :roflmao:


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 13 2008, 04:34 PM~12148723
> *Yea I can do a little crown too, I got a bottle in the truck of my Eclipse, along with a bottle of Patron...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Nov 13 2008, 10:49 AM~12145346
> *all this crap is worthless,,respect people and shit wont get out of hand..u win dont be aggorant about it,,u lose comeback and redeem yourself!!!plain and simple ,,just my 2 cents
> *


TOOK THE WORDS RIGHT OUTTA MY MOUTH


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 13 2008, 05:32 PM~12148707
> *Me and PATRON, vato locos forever esa'...
> *


*ALREADY, THAT'S WHAT TALKIN 'BOUT....LET'S TAKE A CHILLED ONE 2NIGHT & PUT IT ON SPIDER53'S TAB :biggrin: :thumbsup: *</span>

<span style=\'color:red\'>*"NOW, THAT'S REAL TALK MY NICCA"*


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS81_@Nov 13 2008, 05:46 PM~12148839
> *TOOK THE WORDS RIGHT OUTTA MY MOUTH
> *


No more hop talk'n we've now changed the topic to drinking... No one's above hugging the porcel thrown at one time or another...


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Everyone's out getting faded :dunno:....


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 13 2008, 06:34 PM~12148723
> *Yea I can do a little crown too, I got a bottle in the truck of my Eclipse, along with a bottle of Patron...
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Nov 13 2008, 07:16 PM~12149065
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 
R The Top Two Ladies Going Be There Too....?? :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fatmexican55_@Nov 13 2008, 06:12 PM~12148524
> *was up people
> *


 :wave: You Drinking To Night To???


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 13 2008, 08:26 PM~12149641
> *:wave: You Drinking To Night To???
> *


I don't know about fatmexican55...But these Mexican Is. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Nov 13 2008, 11:22 PM~12151781
> *I don't know about fatmexican55...But these Mexican Is.  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :barf: :barf:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 13 2008, 07:24 PM~12149624
> *:wow:
> HHMMM....IF, $$ PERMITS THEY'LL BE THERE FOR VENOM65 FOR SURE </span>:biggrin:*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Nov 14 2008, 09:33 AM~12154421
> *HHMMM....IF, $$ PERMITS THEY'LL BE THERE FOR VENOM65 FOR SURE :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Nov 13 2008, 05:16 PM~12149065
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Orale Sal you having a party !!! what the celebrate / occasion


----------



## BONES64 (Oct 31, 2008)

Mexican word of the day:Hoochie My vieja found a girls number on my phone and she yelled, "Tell me hoochie is!!!"


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BONES64_@Nov 14 2008, 10:08 AM~12154615
> *Mexican word of the day:Hoochie My vieja found a girls number on my phone and she yelled, "Tell me hoochie is!!!"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BONES64 (Oct 31, 2008)

Mexican Word of the Day:JuicyHey vato I will roll the joint and you tell me if juicy the cops!


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

MORNING ALL WHATS UP TODAY .................


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Nov 14 2008, 10:13 AM~12154646
> *MORNING ALL WHATS UP TODAY .................
> *


Its Friday.... I'll Think I'll Work On My Ride Tonight And Drink Some Beer... :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## BONES64 (Oct 31, 2008)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/sEJ9RlR0tBA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/sEJ9RlR0tBA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 14 2008, 09:15 AM~12154661
> *Its Friday.... I'll Think I'll Work On My Ride Tonight And Drink Some Beer... :biggrin:
> *


Need some help :biggrin:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=439279

*DIRTY*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Nov 14 2008, 01:24 PM~12156449
> *Need some help :biggrin:
> *


Come On over :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS81_@Nov 14 2008, 01:43 PM~12156645
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=439279
> 
> DIRTY
> *


X2000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 :uh:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS81_@Nov 14 2008, 12:43 PM~12156645
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=439279
> 
> MAKE SURE YOU CHECK THE LINK (GARY) LAYITLOW POSTED GOING OVER THE BOARD RULES *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 14 2008, 02:39 PM~12157171
> *MAKE SURE YOU CHECK THE LINK (GARY) LAYITLOW POSTED GOING OVER THE BOARD RULES
> *


Saw It.... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## A&M customs (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BONES64_@Nov 14 2008, 10:08 AM~12154615
> *Mexican word of the day:Hoochie My vieja found a girls number on my phone and she yelled, "Tell me hoochie is!!!"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## trufriend (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 13 2008, 11:45 AM~12146006
> *YES SIR, I WILL SEE U THERE.
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 13 2008, 05:32 PM~12148188
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> 
> 
> ...


you guys know her too???? :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

so no one got any pics from the hopp??????? :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Nov 15 2008, 12:17 AM~12162008
> *so no one got any pics from the hopp??????? :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


Here Somemore


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

GOOD MORNING DAL/FTW For all the old school Tejano music lovers,,
TIMELESS TEJANO
KNTU TEJANO 88.1 FM THE ONE 
LA PURA ONDA
McKINNEY,DALLAS and FtWORTH
SATURDAY ONLY 6am - 12 pm
 :0 :biggrin: :cheesy:   :biggrin:


----------



## dacasti (Jul 3, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A+Nov 13 2008, 05:13 PM~12148023-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...






:biggrin: _* HAD A BAD ASS TIME MR. P !*_


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0 

http://www.homiesradio.com/


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BONES64_@Nov 14 2008, 09:08 AM~12154615
> *Mexican word of the day:Hoochie My vieja found a girls number on my phone and she yelled, "Tell me hoochie is!!!"
> *


 :biggrin: THAT IS TOO FUNNY :thumbsup: GOOD ONE


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by I.C. Joker_@Nov 13 2008, 03:14 PM~12144078
> *WELL LETS SEE YOUR RIGHT ........... WE ARE NOT A CLUB......  BUT WE ARE A SHOP AND THIS SHOP BULIDS HOPPERS ...... WE DONT BULID DROPPERS ..... AND WE DONT CALL OTHER MEMBER FROM OUT OF TOWN TO HELP US IN A HOP ..... AND IRVING CUSTOMZ ALWAYS BRINGS OUT THE RIDES LIKE 4U2ENVY - PROJECT 79 - 96 TOWNCAR - THE BLUE LAGOON - TORRES EMPIRE MONTE CARLO ...... ALSO IRVING CUSTOMZ OUR CARS ARE DAILY DRIVERS ............. WE DONT BRING OUR RIDES ON TRAILERS .......... BUT JUST ONE WHICH IS TORRES EMPIRE'S RIDE ...... WE DONT CHEER LEAD ...... WE HAVE RIDES .......... 4 OUT OF 8 HAVE HOPPERS ......... THE OTHER 4 HAVE RIDES ...... AND ALSO NEXT TIME WHEN SOMEONE CALLS OUT SOMEONE MAKE SURE THEY ARE ON TIME .......... IRVING CUSTOMZ WAS THERE AT 7:30 PM .......... WE DIDNT SHOW UP 2 HOURS LATE .................  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: damn this shit is still going?first off no one called us homie we were going down there to do some chrome so we figured why not clown someone(thats where you guys came in)Second we do use trailers because we go all over the u S vegas,AZ,dallas,Chitown,STL,detriot,nebraska,and many more.If you left town you would use trailers also trust me.  And on time/are you for real first off ceaser said around 8:30 not 7:30 and yes we were alittle late but who cares we were also the last ones to leave and we had driven all night with no sleep and had to drive back the next day.Anyway let it go untill the next time we beat you guys. :0 :0 :0 :0 MAJESTICS DREAM TEAM you can't fade us.


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 17 2008, 04:59 PM~12182929
> *:biggrin:   HAD A BAD ASS TIME MR. P !
> *


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Whats up people ,just got back from LA had to go pick up some product,I was running low on cups, donuts,coils and other shit.much love to Koolaid for hooken it up wit those coils. Be on the look out for the Beast its gettin painted and body worked,and were putting in a v8 takin the oem V6 out. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)




----------



## REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin+Nov 18 2008, 01:44 PM~12192246-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU SHOULD HAVE TAKEN A HOPPER OUT THERE AND SEE WHAT IT DO LOL


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

here is one more............ thx


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 15 2008, 12:45 PM~12163703
> *Here Somemore
> 
> 
> ...


that what i'm talkin about......... any more


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA_@Nov 19 2008, 11:27 AM~12201228
> *I.C. AIN'T GOT NO REPLYS TO THAT?
> YOU SHOULD HAVE TAKEN A HOPPER OUT THERE AND SEE WHAT IT DO LOL
> *


Well real talk my *****,maybe u should take ur hopper to an event "in town"Then will talk about out of town events.If u cant show up in ur own town no need to open your mouth about out of town.And thats real talk my *****. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 18 2008, 01:44 PM~12192246
> *:uh:  :uh: damn this shit is still going?first off no one called us homie we were going down there to do some chrome so we figured why not clown someone(thats where you guys came in)Second we do use trailers because we go all over the u S vegas,AZ,dallas,Chitown,STL,detriot,nebraska,and many more.If you left town you would use trailers also trust me.  And on time/are you for real first off ceaser said around 8:30 not 7:30 and yes we were alittle late but who cares we were also the last ones to leave and we had driven all night with no sleep and had to drive back the next day.Anyway let it go untill the next time we beat you guys. :0  :0  :0  :0 MAJESTICS DREAM TEAM you can't fade us.
> *


Now hold up suburban Swingin lets keep it real,switch man broke,and u took the win on 4 u 2 envy,but we took the 2 wins wit the singles on that caprice.If wer adding this up ,thats 2 wins for us 2 wins for u how is that clownin?If this is what u consider beating us then u r the dream team. Keep dreaming,We will stay in the reality state of being.


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)




----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REEL_TOCK_MY_NICCA+Nov 19 2008, 01:27 PM~12201228-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:0


----------



## PIMPnamedSLICKBACK (Sep 5, 2008)

*T T T*


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

:0


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Whats goin on people?


----------



## PIMPnamedSLICKBACK (Sep 5, 2008)

TTT


----------

